# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Фортепианные методики, репертуар. - № 2.

## lerpis

Беркович"Октавный этюд" Сама искала когда-то, может пригодится Вам.
http://files.mail.ru/DW6S5D
http://files.mail.ru/7WJSZF

----------


## nesabudka

Помогите найти пожалуста Произведение для 4-х рук для конкурса. Девочкам моим по 8 лет, уровень сложности средний. Кто что может посоветовать?

----------


## lerpis

> Помогите найти пожалуста Произведение для 4-х рук для конкурса. Девочкам моим по 8 лет, уровень сложности средний. Кто что может посоветовать?


 Может немного легковато-но посмотрите
"Телефонный разговор" Косилова
http://files.mail.ru/BV56Z9
http://files.mail.ru/OTIVTB
http://files.mail.ru/KJ9DII

----------


## lerpis

Косилова"Летний вечер"
http://files.mail.ru/840EEE
http://files.mail.ru/PNYPK6
http://files.mail.ru/3SA3WG

----------


## ангелина55

Уважаемые коллеги ! Может быть знаете, музыку какого композитора играла радистка Кэт в фильме  17 мгновений весны?

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Спасибо за ноты Елены Косиловой ! какой талантливый композитор ! интересно узнать кто она и откуда :Yes4: 

Скажите,а в пьесе Телефонный разговор 3 или 4 страницы?

----------


## zolushka3004

> Скажите,а в пьесе Телефонный разговор 3 или 4 страницы?


в этой пьесе 3 странички!

----------


## zolushka3004

И от меня всем огромное спасибо!!!Очень много интересного взяла для себя! :Tender:

----------


## zolushka3004

> Сообщение от Eliska  
> Девочки, у меня есть "Детский альбом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Поделюсь со всеми кому интересно, но мне проще по e-mail.


Буду очень вам благодарна!!! zolushka3004@mail.ru

----------


## zolushka3004

> У меня есть «Азбука» Королевой, но возможно не вся (34 урока) - приложения точно нет - собирала по частям в Интернете. Если интересует – вышлю на e-mail.


и мне пожалуйста! zolushka3004@mail.ru
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## lerpis

Косилова "Компьютерная игра"
http://files.mail.ru/GMPL6A
http://files.mail.ru/G8QY8J

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> У меня есть «Азбука» Королевой, но возможно не вся (34 урока) - приложения точно нет - собирала по частям в Интернете. Если интересует – вышлю на  e-mail.


И мне,пожалуйста!   oksmusic@mail.ru

----------


## Alfija

*lerpis*
Огромное спасибо за ноты Е.Косиловой, пьески замечательные!  :flower:

----------


## Irena66

> У меня есть «Азбука» Королевой, но возможно не вся (34 урока) - приложения точно нет - собирала по частям в Интернете. Если интересует – вышлю на  e-mail.


Было бы здорово получить "Азбуку" Королевой. Мой адрес: Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru

----------


## Ирма 77

Поделитесь и со мной "Азбукой" Королевой пожалуйста!

----------


## marina 64

Начинаю выкладывать пьесы из сборника Чайковского Лёгкие переложения. Вот несколько пьес http://files.mail.ru/W5ZYHV 
Скажите нужен он весь или нет?

----------


## belta123

> Начинаю выкладывать пьесы из сборника Чайковского Лёгкие переложения. Вот несколько пьес http://files.mail.ru/W5ZYHV
> Скажите нужен он весь или нет?


Ещё как нужен!!! Никогда не встречала такого сборника. Не каждому ученику по силам выучить произведения в традиционном изложении, а таким способом можно значительно обагатить репертуар и среднего ученика. Продолжайте, пожалуйста начатое дело! Буду ждать.

----------


## nesabudka

Большое спасибо за отклики, Очень интересные произведения.

----------


## svetlala

> Начинаю выкладывать пьесы из сборника Чайковского Лёгкие переложения. Вот несколько пьес http://files.mail.ru/W5ZYHV 
> Скажите нужен он весь или нет?


 Обязательно! Очень жду! Понравилось!

----------


## zakr

Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста! На конкурс нужна пьеса композитора-немца, уровень сложности 3-4 класс.

----------


## Irena66

Всем добрый вечер! 
Вчера наконец-то провели концерт "Маленькие собачьи истории".1-е наше выступление было в детском садике,а после каникул проведем в школе для начальных классов.Привожу сценарий концерта, правда он у меня на украинском языке, поэтому прошу прощения за некоторые нестыковки, перевожу на ходу.
Ведущая:
В одном городке, который находился возле леса, жила-была собачья семья. Она состояла из мамы Джил и четверых щенят, которых звали Бутс, Слиперс, Джок и Джуди.И сегодня мы вам расскажем и покажем один день из жизни наших героев.
1.Наступило утро. Первой вышла на улицу мама Джил. Она была очень уважаемой собакой, никогда не торопилась и всегда всем улыбалась.
  Звучит пьеса №1, а во время звучания девочка,которая изображала маму Джил важно ходила по сцене.
2. Потом выбежал на улицу Бутс. Он получил такое имя, потому что очень любил прятать обувь.Вот и этим утром он выбежал на улицу с ботинком в зубах и начал искать, где бы его спрятать.
  Звучит пьеса №2,а мальчик,изображающий Бутса, бегал по сцене с ботинком и в конце пьесы спрятал его за сцену.
3.Открылись двери и на пороге появилась нежная и ласковая Джуди, сестричка Бутса.Как и все девочки, она любила цветы и любила танцевать.Поэтому и по улице ходила, словно танцевала,любуясь собой.
  Звучит пьеса №3,а Джуди с большим искуственным подсолнухом шла и танцевала по сцене.
4.Наконец-то проснулись и Слиперс с Джоком.Но как только они вышли на улицу,как сразу же увидели летающих бабочек и им очень захотелось их словить.Они и подпрыгивали, и бегали по всему двору, но бабочки оказались более быстрыми, чем они и улетели со двора.
   Звучит пьеса №4, а мальчики,которые изображали Слиперса и Джока,подпрыгивали и бегали вокруг бабочки (бабочку сделали из цветного картона и приделали к палке), которую держала девочка.
5.Открылись двери и на пороге появился Майк, хозяин собачьей семьи.Он вынес для собак обед.Майк очень гордился, что ему поручили такое задание.Он шел очень важно и приговаривал собакам:" Сюда идите, кушать идите, я обедать вам принес!"
  Звучит пьеса №5,мальчик Майк важно идет по сцене и расставляет четыре тарелки,к которым под конец пьесы подбегают четверо детей.Они забирают тарелки и уходят со сцены.
6.После обеда Слиперс и Джок затеяли веселую игру.Они начали толкать один другого и боротся. А Бутс думал, что они дерутся по настоящему и спрятался за забор,только голова торчала сверху.
   Звучит пьеса №6,а двое мальчиков изображали борьбу и потасовку.
7.Та это Бутсу быстро надоело и он решил,пока его никто не видит, схватить косточку и убежать в соседний лес, чтобы там наслаждаться ею в спокойствии и в одиночестве.
   Звучит пьеса №7,а мальчик Бутс с косточкой, которую мы сделали из белого картона,бегал по сцене.
8.И тут Бутсу показалось, что он увидел кролика. Он оставил свою косточку и отправился выслеживать в лес.
   Звучит пьеса №8,а мальчик Бутс,выслеживая, крадется по сцене,а в конце пьесы разводит руками,что ничего не нашел.
9.Но это оказался не кролик,поэтому Бутс возвращался обратно, чтобы найти оставленную косточку.Он был очень разочарован.Шел, повесивши уши и бормотал себе под нос:"Ох,что за жизнь настала,кролика не словил, косточку потерял. Ох,как мне себя жалко.
   Звучит пьеса №9,а мальчик Бутс бредет по сцене,покачивая головой из стороны в сторону,вздыхая и всячески изображая жалость к себе.Под конец пьесы другие участники подбрасывают на сцену косточку,которую Бутс находит и кричит "Ура!"
10.А в это время Мистер Кролик возвращался к себе домой,в свою норку.Он был очень счастливый, потому-что хорошо провел день со своими друзьями.Но тут неожиданно встречает Бутса, который его узнал.Он быстро побежал в сторону своей норки, только пятки засверкали и успел спрятаться.
   Звучит №10 и со второй половины пьесы,где звучат быстрые пассажи, выбегает мальчик Бутс и стремительно проносится по сцене.
11.Через какое-то время к собачкам пришли их друзья.Они возвращались из музыкальной школы и решили зайти к своим друзьям, чтобы похвастаться своими успехами.Один из них,которого звали Джимми,учился на скрипке и захотел показать,как он играет.
   Звучит пьеса "Мазурка" в исполнении мальчика коллеги-скрипача.
12.Та после выступления Джимми, Джуди тоже захотела похвастаться своим умением.Она тоже училась в музыкальной школе да ещё на двух инструментах: скрипке и фортепиано.
   Звучит пьеса "Рассказ" в исполнении девочки Джуди( она на самом деле учится на двух инструментах).
13.А друг по имени Вилли предложил своим друзьям станцевать "Вальс собачек", который он недавно научился играть на фортепиано. Только он попросил помочь ему маму Джил,так как эта пьеса исполняется в 4 руки.
  Звучит "Вальс собачек" Артоболевской,а две пары мальчиков и девочек танцуют на сцене и под конец начинают сбиваться и бить друг друга лапками.
14.И вот уже настал вечер , мама Джил позвала своих щенят ужинать.Но они были ещё под впечатлением событий дня,поэтому и ужинать не шли, а бежали друг перед другом на перегонки.
  Звучит пьеса №11,а девочка, изображающая маму Джил, расставила на сцене тарелки,а щенята, обгоняя друг друга, бегали по сцене,пока не добежали на место.
15.Так прошел день и настало время ложиться спать. Мама Джил спела им колыбельную, под которую они любили засыпать:"Баю,баю-бай, ночь пришла, засыпай."
   Звучит последняя пьеса №12 и дети по очереди подбегают к маме Джил , приседают возле неё и засыпают. 
16.Вот такая история про маленьких собачек.Наверно у каждого из вас были, а может и сейчас есть щенята, и у каждого из них своя история.А мы на прощанье хотим подарить вам песню "Человек собаке друг".
  Звучит песня в исполнении участников концерта, а аккомпанирует им на ф-но ведущая,тоже ученица(правда 4-го класса).
А теперь "До свидания" и приходите к нам в музыкальную школу, чтобы вместе с нами учиться и вместе с нами выступать.

В концерте принимали участие 9 моих учеников,вместе с ведущей,1-го,2-го и 3-го класса и мальчик скрипач коллеги.Эти же ученики и играли, и изображали сценки и пели финальную песню.Концерт получился весёлый и детям очень понравился.

----------


## svetlala

Труда вложено много, результат поражает, спасибо! Можно ссылку на репертуар?

----------


## ангелина55

манфред шмиц- принцесса танцует вальс. можно посмотреть в youtube там играют на отчетном дети , звучит прилично. Если заинтересует выставлю ноты.

----------


## marina 64

Девочки обещанный Чайковский Лёгкие переложения http://files.mail.ru/4KG4G3
Я не забыла, что кому-то обещала современные пьесы, я их принесла, так что дожидаются своей очереди, за выходные попробую залить!

----------


## Irena66

> Труда вложено много, результат поражает, спасибо! Можно ссылку на репертуар?


"Маленькие собачьи истории" Адейр есть на сайте Тони Уманской.

----------


## svetlala

> Девочки обещанный Чайковский Лёгкие переложения http://files.mail.ru/4KG4G3
> Я не забыла, что кому-то обещала современные пьесы, я их принесла, так что дожидаются своей очереди, за выходные попробую залить!


"Баркарола" сегодня  с интересом разучена моими "первашами", спасибо!

----------


## монголка

Буду очень признательна, если и мне отправите "Азбуку".

----------


## монголка

Eliska, Будьте так добры , поделитесь и со мной "Азбукой" Королевой. 
на адрес: vipvdova@mail.ru.

----------


## marina 64

Всё закончила с обещанным Чайковским http://files.mail.ru/WQRX1C Пользуйтесь на здоровье!
Чуть позже выложу современные пьесы!

----------


## oksana69

http://files.mail.ru/12NF4M музична школа выпуск  №11(для скрипачей)

----------


## oksana69

marina 64 спасибо за нотки,можно вас попросить перезалить 12 и 31 страницу,они не открываются.

----------


## marina 64

Обещанные пьесы. Если в сердце любовь. Кадеты. http://files.mail.ru/Z89SDS

----------


## marina 64

> marina 64 спасибо за нотки,можно вас попросить перезалить 12 и 31 страницу,они не открываются.


Перезалила. Попробуйте теперь http://files.mail.ru/O9N728

----------


## marina 64

Ещё несколько современных пьес http://files.mail.ru/A5LZNZ

----------


## Композ Евгения

> http://files.mail.ru/WSVXRV
> Д.И. Шайхутдинова Основы импровизации и подбор аккомпанемента.
> может быть заинтересует кого-нибудь это пособие.
> 
> *Добавлено через 48 минут*
> http://files.mail.ru/1HA97I
> Смирнова.rar 
> 1994 год есть и более новое издание, но у меня не все выпуски есть.


Добрый день! Большая просьба перезалить Шайхутдинову Основы импровизации (ссылка уже не работает) или скинуть на почту.Eva_2008_Eva@mail.ru
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## fufif57

Вильям Гиллок, Прелюдии   files.mail.ru/26HZFZ

----------


## zolushka3004

Здравствуйте! У меня ко всем просьба! Есть ли у вас интересный материал,статьи,разработки на темы: "Роль классической музыки в современном мире", "Актуальность классической музыки в наше время", "Классическая музыка как потенциал личностного становления человека", "Классическая музыка в духовном воспитании"....???
zolushka3004@mail.ru
СПАСИБО

----------


## Михона

Добрый вечер! Девочки,если есть у кого ноты - Вечерняя песня за рекой(Прелюдия и трехголосная фуга) 
 Д. Кабалевского  - поделитесь,пожалуйста.Очень срочно!

----------


## Irena66

Всем добрый вечер! Помогите,пожулуйста, найти недостающие страницы М.Шмитц "25 джазовых инвенций"- 14,27 и 32.Очень хочется иметь всё полностью.

----------


## belta123

> Добрый вечер! Девочки,если есть у кого ноты - Вечерняя песня за рекой(Прелюдия и трехголосная фуга)
> Д. Кабалевского


Посмотрите здесь
http://ekmob.org:81/cgi-bin/irbis64r...94%D0%9C%D0%A8

----------


## marina 64

Вот ещё один ансамблик, только извините, формат книги маленький http://files.mail.ru/T7VFQM Е. Коннова Весёлые гуси

----------


## marina 64

Мне тут на соседнем сайте подправили немного формат http://files.mail.ru/FP96S8

это весёлые гуси, переделанные

----------


## монголка

Всем добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста. Срочно нужен красивый ансамбль в 8 рук для старшеклассников.

----------


## Михона

> Посмотрите здесь
> [URL="http://ekmob.org:81[/URL]


  Спасибо, но к сожалению, так только список,самих нот нет :No2:

----------


## осюша

Есть ещё одна интересная тема-"Совпадения.." Мы провели классный час на эту тему. За основу взяли знаменательные даты 2010 года. Дети исполняли произведения Бетховена, Шопена и Шумана, отца и сына Дунаевских, Баха, Свиридова и др. Их выступление сопровождал рассказ об интересных фактах из жизни композиторов и истории создания произведений. Так, как мы много лет работаем на основе межпредметных связей (скрипка, скрипичный ансамбль, об.ф-но,сольфеджио,муз.литература), дети играли на скрипке(соло и в ансамбле) и на ф-но(ансамбль и аккомпанемент). Как обычно, выступали все учащиеся класса скрипки, а также выпускники прошлых лет. Было интересно.

----------


## belta123

> Добрый вечер! Девочки,если есть у кого ноты - Вечерняя песня за рекой(Прелюдия и трехголосная фуга)
> Д. Кабалевского - поделитесь,пожалуйста.Очень срочно!


Получайте! Полифонические произведения 6 класс.
http://narod.ru/disk/9092496001/Poli...6klas.rar.html

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Аарон Копленд Кот и мышь (юмористическое скерцо) 5-7 кл.http://************s.at.ua/load/kopl...a_fp/1-1-0-365

----------


## ПТАХА

Дорогие пианисты!Может кто-нибудь поделится следующими нотками:
Парфенов "Сельская кадриль"
Купревич "Осенний эскиз"
Малинина-Сечкина "Танец сердитых карликов"
Очень симпатичные  пьески!!!

----------


## marina 64

> Купревич "Осенний эскиз"


Вот это точно есть, но на работе, постараюсь не забыть и вечером выложу!

----------


## magorinka

Купревич. Ч.1.rar.html
В этом сборнике есть "Осенний эскиз"

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Посмотрите какие обработки для фортепианного ансамбля (видео)          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAoo3P5u2lw&NR=1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyfDB...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ixt...eature=related

----------


## Г.В.

> Посмотрите какие обработки для фортепианного ансамбля (видео)          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAoo3P5u2lw&NR=1 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyfDB...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ixt...eature=related


Вы меня простите, но Цыганкова!!! надо играть только на ДОМРЕ (хотя исполнение классное, интересно, а сам Цыганков это видел!!!!), а "Старинный гобелен" мне не понравился в таком исполнении, струнники исполняют его более камерно, нежели 12 рук

----------


## Тоня Уманская

молодой донецкий композитор Кирилл Фандеев http://fandeev.org.ua/

----------


## Sonet

И.Тамарин-"Старинный гобелен"- (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ixt...eature=related) - просто замечательно!!!
ЮлияМихайловна, спасибо.

----------


## Иришочек

Девочки, может быть у кого нибудь есть Векерлен — «Эльзасские вальсы»(Три лендлера) в 4 руки, у меня были ксерокопированные ноты и исчезли к сожаления, очень надо, да и музыка очень красивая

----------


## Irena66

http://files.mail.ru/0XIRAJ -это "Сумской сувенир"Карпенко Л.
http://files.mail.ru/8MXUI5,а это "10 сонатин"того же автора

----------


## Irena66

http://files.mail.ru/46RHNJ  "Ты-моя песня" -это ансамбль Карпенко Л.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Ищу "Джазовые этюды" М.Дворжака. Второй том. Может быть, у кого-то есть.  Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/10175126001/%D0...D1%8C.rar.html сборник пьес "Татьянин день" А.
Билаш
http://narod.ru/disk/10175859001/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html  И.Волкова Пьесы

----------


## evkor

Доброго времени суток! Я довольно давно заглядываю на ваш (наш) форум, но нечасто, поэтому пропустила момент, когда раздавали "Детский альбом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Кому достался, поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень прошу.
А еще, может быть, есть у кого-нибудь "Азбука" Корольковой в картинках... Не помню точного названия. 
Заранее большое спасибо. :Tender:

----------


## evkor

Извините, забыла написать mail: korocteleva.e@yandex.ru

----------


## evkor

Большое спасибо девочкам, так быстро откликнулись, прислали и Азбуку, и Чайковского (могу поделиться)
Еще у меня есть много нотной литературы для малышей, причём уже в электронном виде,
есть ноты с крупным шрифтом, для учеников делала (работаю со слабовидящими детьми).
Если что-то надо, пожалуйста.

----------


## evkor

Посмотрите вот здесь 1 часть хрестоматии для начинающих, которую я составила для своих учеников (большая часть которых имеет проблемы со зрением):

1часть.zip

ссылка жуткая, надеюсь, сработает

----------


## evkor

> пожалуйста научите как активировать ссылку на файл .хочу поделиться нотами


Можно я Вас немножко поучу? Уж очень хочется получить что-нибудь новенькое (в смысле нот).
Со ссылками довольно просто: когда Вы зальёте материал на какой-нибудь сервер или файлообменник, там появятся ссылки. В narod'e, например есть специальная ссылка для форума. Просто вставляете её в сообщение, и она активируется сама при отправке в форум. (И даже приобретает "нормальный" вид) :Ok: 
(Сама сейчас первый раз попробовала)

----------


## ангелина55

*evkor*,спасибо большое за науку! files.mail.ru/VSVRBL  Бах-Бузони
прежде можно смело пропустить 4 прелюдии , 5-я самая известная и красивая. .

----------


## ангелина55

files.mail.ru/3N61KZ  Это ансамбль для первоклассников!

----------


## ангелина55

это  композитор yiruma !

----------


## Vesnamaj

Здравствуйте! Пишу первый раз.Спасибо за доброжелательную атмосферу на форуме! Очень пригодятся ваши ноты,ссылки,методики! Если не трудно,вышлите,у кого уже есть ,Детский альбом Чайковского,ансамбли.   lora567@mail.ru   Могу предложить Альбом фортепианных пьес композиторов 16-20 вв.
Если альбом интересен,отсканирую.
Кирнбергер И.	ПОЛОНЕЗ		3
Невин Э.	НАРЦИСС		4
Шпиндпер Ф.	КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ		5
Эркель Ф.	ЛАСЛО ХУНЬЯДИ		6
Польдини Э.	ТАРАНТЕЛЛА		8
Якоби В.	ВАЛЬС		10
Миллёкер К.	ВАЛЬС ЛАУРЫ		12
Метра О.	ВАЛЬС-СЕРЕНАДА		14
Цибулька А.	ГАВОТ "ШТЕФАНИЯ"		16
Казачаи Т.	ВАЛЬС		18
Зуппе Ф.	БОККАЧЧО-МАРШ		19
Целлер К.	ВОЕННЫЙ МАРШ		20
Флотов Ф.	МАРТА		22
Аноним	ПОЛЬКА		24
Поор В.	ЧАРДАШ		25
Лихнер Г.	ДОМА		26
Шаров М.	ВЕНГЕРКА		28
Гессе Т.	БАБУШКИНА ПЕСНЯ		30
Мюллер В.	ВОСПОМИНАНИЕ О ТРИАНОНЕ..	33
Лихнер Г.	СКАЗКА		34
Стреббог Ж.-Л.	МЕЛОДИЯ		38
Майер Ш.	ПРЕЛЮДИЯ		42
Царман А.	ФАНДАНГО		44
В.К.	ТАРАНТЕЛЛА		46

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://files.mail.ru/EUJMZT Попробовала первый раз. Не уверена, что вышло что-нибудь. Это упражнения для начинающих. Они попали ко мне без названия и автора, вот в таком виде. Мы с детьми называем их "Зарядка". На уроке они занимают минимум времени, но польза есть. С более толковыми учениками мы транспонируем в 2-3 тональности.

----------


## ангелина55

дварионас. На  саночках с горы. Можно на конкурсе играть 5-7 клfiles.mail.ru/PF9QKW

----------


## AuntQ

Для наших современных деток, желающих изучить музыкальный язык, созданы компьютерные игры в которые  можно поиграть в онлайн. Можно приобрести диск. 
Программа выпущена для двух платформ:
PC (Microsoft Windows) и Mac (Apple Mac OS X)

Игра   "НОТКИ КАРТИНКИ" для маленьких детей с 2 лет. ИГРА "МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ СИМВОЛЫ" быстро знакомит ученика с паузами, и другими музыкальными знаками, которые необходимо знать ученику. 
•	Клавиши фортепиано 
•	Ноты в скрипичном ключе 
•	Ноты в басовом ключе 
•	Ритмические фигуры 4/4 
•	Музыкальные тембры 
http://virartech.ru/musical-college/1s-cd/index.php

----------


## AuntQ

Музыкальные  игры в онлайн http://virartech.ru/college.php

----------


## Vesnamaj

AuntQ,ваша ссылка на http://virartech.ru/college.php    не работает,впрочем,хотела зайти по своей ссылке- не получилось,там какая-то ерунда. Набрала в поисковике- та же история. Может,кто-нибудь знает,что с тем сайтом?(http://virartech.ru/college.php) Жаль,если его не будет,надеюсь,что это временно.

----------


## AuntQ

jemma Smolensk  Ученикам нашей школы не скучно, играют, соревнуются с игроками по всему миру. Томск  впереди во всех играх. Для педагогов это большое подспорье и ноты в басовом ключе быстро выучат и с тембрами познакомятся,  а для педагогов сольфеджистов, помощь ученикам  в развитии слуха. Скоро выйдет ещё одна игра "Абсолютный слух".
Этот адрес открывается http://virartech.ru/college.php

----------


## Ludmila61

Уважаемые коллеги, может быть у кого-нибудь есть ноты ансамбля Петра Тлодоровского " Танцующие клавиши" из к-ма "Такая чудная игра". Третий год ищем эти ноты. Буду очень благодарна. rossekna49@hotmail.com

----------


## evkor

Доброго времени суток :Smile3: 

У меня ученица играет "Прелюдию-пастораль" A-dur Лядова. Мы очень хотели послушать запись, я перерыла весь интернет, не могу найти.
 Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть? Аудио или видео, все равно. Мой адрес: korocteleva.e@yandex.ru  Спасибо.

----------


## Елена_А

Есть замечательная возможность использовать синтезатор для иглы ансамблем. Там можно записать и на флешку и на диск через компьютер, а можно с учеником или педагогом живое исполнение, как оркестр. Некоторые ребята которые вторым инструментом выбрали синтезатор, записывают аккомпанемент и играют на основном инструменте под свою запись. Здорово!

----------


## ДЕНИСИО

Посмотрите здесь - много чего есть
http://aveclassics.net/news/2011-04-16-99
 :Smile3:

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Есть интересный сайт Art of piano. Можно послушать много фортепианной музыки, включая этюды Черни ор. 299 и ор. 740, много сонат Гайдна и Моцарта, концерты и т.д. Исполнители - самые-самые великие. Инвенции Баха в нескольких вариантах исполнения. Ссылка http://artofpiano.ru/group.php?c=bach&g=inv3_gould

----------


## ДЕНИСИО

Кому нужно исполнение всех детских альбомов - пожалуйста
http://aveclassics.net/news/2011-04-21-153

----------


## Vesnamaj

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lora567/_vfavorites/390.html
С праздником Святой Пасхи,дорогие друзья! 
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Меня тут заклеймили за то, что не понравились игры он-лайн. Приношу свои извинения. И, чтобы совсем вину загладить предлагаю посмотреть сайт с игрушками. http://www.muz-urok.ru/muz_igra7.htm

----------


## jemma Smolensk

По умолчанию

    "Нарыла" в инете замечательный портал для преподавателей синтезатора. http://www.muzuchitel.ru/index.php или www.muzuchitel.ru. Там и форум и библиотека.

----------


## sonat_a14

Музыкальная школа выпуск 15 http://narod.ru/disk/11057242001/%D0...%20(5).7z.html

----------


## svetlana p.

*Концертные аранжировки русских народных песен:*темы с вариациями для двух фортепиано:для средних и старших классов ДМШ(аранжировка Г.Балаева).
    (Пьесы для двух фортепиано могут исполнятся на одном фортепиано в 4 руки,с переносом 1-й партии на октаву вверх)
   1 часть сборника http://files.mail.ru/O30JA2 
   2 часть http://files.mail.ru/YZIPVY

----------


## evkor

Вот 2-я часть хрестоматии с крупным шрифтом:

2часть.zip

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://www.notomania.ru/index.php Неплохой нотный архив. Музыка классическая, джазовая, эстрадная.

----------


## ВООЛЯ

> А может с нами тоже поделитесь? Совсем незнакомое название, а всегда чего-то новенького хочется!


Ансамбль Птушкина Фантазия на мелодии из детского альбома.В.Птушкин.rar

----------


## harmony

Огромная просьба - выслать Детский альбом в 4 руки. Заранее спасибо!

Кто-то спрашивал сборник Эшпая "От менуэта до буги" - если еще актуально -  даю ссылку: http://files.mail.ru/RBAJPJ

----------


## Vesnamaj

Кто не заходил на этот сайт,посмотрите,интересно  http://pianolog.ru/study/?page=2

----------


## ангелина55

> А какой формат у вас?


 программа просмотра изображений и факсов,  пыталась открыть с помощью других, но очень маленький объем, а принтер печатает едва уловимые глазу ноты, наверное , что -то делаю не так :No2:

----------


## Vesnamaj

Распахнул нам ликующий май
Все сердца для любви несказанной.
Только что отгремел Первомай,
День Победы пришёл долгожданный.
Победителей чествуем мы.
Пред седой поредевшей колонной
Расступаемся, дарим цветы,
На героев глядим восхищенно.
"Поздравляем! - кричим им. - Ура!"
Но идут старики молчаливо.
Им не громкая слава нужна,
А сердечное наше "спасибо".
С ДНЁМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ!!!

----------


## ВООЛЯ

> Можно посмотреть и другие пьесы этого композитора? Я так поняла этот ансамбль -часть сборника.


Этот сборник выкладывали на форуме http://www.forumklassika.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=117

----------


## nrediska

Уважаемые форумчане!Здравствуйте!Случайно попала на ваш форум! Мне у Вас очень понравилось.Я тоже хочу принять участие в работе форума,но не знаю получится ли у меня.Я еще очень,очень молодой пользователь,можно сказать "чайник".К тому же у меня нет сканера,чтобы выкладывать ноты,да и не умею пока.Но могу что-то подсказать и посоветовать. С уважением nrediska.

----------


## ВООЛЯ

Птушкин В. Ансамбли для ф-но.rarПтушкин В. Ансамбли для ф-но - 2.rarПтушкин В. Пьесы и ансамбли для ф-но - 3.rar

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/12417495001/%D0...D0%BB.rar.html Памела Веджвуд "Джазовые пьесы для мл.кл."

----------


## Т.А.

Помогите пожалуйста найти кантилену для 7 класса, чтобы и поиграть что было, и не заезжано, и красиво....уже всю голову сломала, такая у меня на следующий год капризная выпускница...

----------


## nrediska

Если девочка музыкальная,гибкая,можно посоветовать: Лядов "Баркарола",Аренский-Ноктюрн ,Элегия ор34,Шопен-Ноктюрн ми мин./посм./
Можно что-то попроще,я подумаю.

----------


## Т.А.

> Если девочка музыкальная,гибкая,можно посоветовать: Лядов "Баркарола",Аренский-Ноктюрн ,Элегия ор34,Шопен-Ноктюрн ми мин./посм./
> Можно что-то попроще,я подумаю.


Спасибо большое!  Музыкальная, эмоциональная, но голова рассеянная... :Smile3:

----------


## Vesnamaj

Помогите найти сайт,где можно послушать П.Владигерова "Ориенталь" соч.20№2. Искала во многих местах -пока бесполезно.

----------


## nrediska

Уважаемая Т.А. Хочу ещё Вам подкинуть кантиленные пьесы:Аренский-Баркарола ор 36,Чайковский-Листок из альбома ор 19
                                                                                     Прокофьев-Сказки старой бабушки n 3 и ли 4/если девочка с фантазией/
                                                                                     Метнер-Канцона-серенада ; Сказка ор 26 n 2
                                                                                     Блуменфельд-Колыбельная
                                                                                     Мийо-Импровизация n2-ооочень красивая пьеса.
Все пьесы разные,все красивые.Кому-нибудь пригодятся.

----------


## nrediska

Т.А. Прошу прощения. Импровизация n 2-  ПУЛЕНК

----------


## fufif57

Очень красивые Прелюдии Кажлаева, Майкапара.

----------


## ангелина55

пожалуйста , помогите установить имя композитора , написавшего пьесу "ЗИМНИЕ ГРЕЗЫ" для фортепиано по мотивам музыки Чайковского.

----------


## Oksyusha26

Псмотрите пьесы современного чувашского композитора Л.Быренковой
http://narod.ru/disk/12747960001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> пожалуйста , помогите установить имя композитора , написавшего пьесу "ЗИМНИЕ ГРЕЗЫ" для фортепиано по мотивам музыки Чайковского.


может эта?..  *пьеса Парфёнова Зимние грёзы* http:/*************.com/ru/files/d40jlxc6r

----------


## ангелина55

Да , эта ! Спасибо большое!  :Yes4:

----------


## ангелина55

files.mail.ru/PKVRMT романтическая мелодия для фортепиано, есть еще и со скрипкой , так в оригинале, звучит очень красиво!

----------


## lerpis

Девочки, просили Фортепианная школа Фаины Брянской 1 часть и 2 часть, пройдитесь по ссылке, там есть
http://mp3sort.com/t.php?t=104412

----------


## ангелина55

> Уважаемая Ангелина 55. Чья это пьеса, которую вы выложили? Спасибо.


  эта композиция называется Тайный сад современного норвежского композитора Рольфа Ловланда, в оригинале звучит со скрипкой.

----------


## Т.А.

Может кто подскажет, где найти ноты "Сонатины" Успенского, и Концерта для фортепиано Галынина?

----------


## lerpis

> Девочки дорогие!
> У кого есть пропущенные страницы из сборника *Яны Бобалик "Музичний дивосвіт"*
> *стр. 53 и 57*? Выложите, пожалуйста!
> 
> Хотела дать пьесы детям на лето, а страниц не хватает...


http://files.mail.ru/25T3DS

----------


## lerpis

Может я пропустила и уже выставляли этот сборник, тогда извиняюсь. Л. Карпенко "Сонатины"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/23639372

----------


## воробьёва

Может кто поможет:Вандалл"Водопад",Жданов(Прелюд-есть).Спасибо! :Meeting:

----------


## проффессионал

Уважаемые коллеги! Давно ищу ноты концерта Берковича Соль мажор (прошу не путать со 2-м, До мажорным). Если у кого есть, буду рада приобрести. Чудесная музыка!

----------


## Тоня Уманская

[IMG]http://*********net/1182899.jpg[/IMG]

мечта пианиста))

----------


## belova

Уважаемые коллеги помогите пожалуйста с нотками: Агафонников "Кадриль", Караманов "Тарантелла", Гаврилин "Осень". Заранее благодарна.

----------


## ВООЛЯ

> К сожалению выдаёт ошибку. То ли ссылка устарела, то ли у меня не туда идёт.


ЯНА БОБАЛИК.rar

----------


## marmaid

Добрый вечер! Услышала на конкурсе пьесы Костина Колокола ,Якименко Мелодия.Очень понравились!Может у когото есть ноты...Заранее благодарна!

----------


## kashkahaelena

Бобалик Я. Музичний дивоцвiт.pdf - попробуйте скачать с моей ссылки

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Девочки, всем добрый вечер!!!
у кого-нибудь уже есть нотки из худ.фильма "Хатико"?

здесь Хатико - мр3

нашла уже...))) http://www.melodyforever.ru/%D0%9D%D...-together.html

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/14079006001/%D0...D0%B5.rar.html - В.Филиппенко "К тебе"

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги, в нашей школе работает 12 филиалов! фортепианного отделения, сама школа оч маленькая, поэтому большинство педагогов работают на базах общеобразовательных школ, весной каждый год встречаемся на конкурсе, в котором принимают участие  воспитанники филиалов, в этом году решили дать этому конкурсу название, а вот какое, не можем определиться..."Подснежник", "Первоцвет", "Прикосновение", "Пробуждение", хотелось бы, чтобы название было коротким и ёмким, может быть у вас есть идеи, буду благодарна...

----------


## evrf

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста с нотами...С.Полякова - Прелюдия до диез минор, Петрушка, Сновидение. Пуленк - Полька, Вальс, Импровизация №7( или все). Срочно нужно.Заранее благодарна:)

----------


## AuntQ

"Весенняя капель"

----------


## magorinka

Купревич.Три ансабля.Купревич.Три пьесы..docx.html

----------


## олечка0509

Здравствуйте уважаемые педагоги! Подскажите пожалуйста что можно сыграть из ансамблей в 4 руки для 5 класса(уровень подготовки хороший), нужно произведение мировой классики до середины 20 века.
Ещё вопрос...как Вы думаете, ансамбли Ю. Весняка в каком классе можно исполнить, и вообще они актуальны будут на конкурсе всероссийского уровня?

----------


## nrediska

Уважаемая Олечка! Судя по тому,что Вы спрашиваете про Весняка,Вам нужен ещё ансамбль современного композитора.Так? Могу подсказать несколько 
эффектных пьес для конкурса:Баневич-Северное сияние;Сапожников-Путешествие в небеса;Шнитке-Шинель:Гаврилин-Мушкетёры;Смелков-Танго и Интермеццо; А.Петров-Вальс из к-ф "Петербургские тайны" Из мировой классики на ум пришло только: Гри-Норвежские танцы ор 35 N 1.2.3.
А.Рубинштейн-Торреадор и испанка.А для 2-х ф-но на конкурсе не играют?

----------


## олечка0509

Здравствуйте уважаемая nrediska! Спасибо за пьесы! Действительно все перечисленные из современных очень эффектные, правда Баневича северное сияние ни разу не слышала, джа и ноты не видела(если у вас есть дайте пожалуйста ссылочку).  Можно играть конечно и для 2-х фортепиано. Из классики Рубинштейна никогда ещё не играли...думаю будет немного трудновато

----------


## ДЕНИСИО

*ангелина55*, ЗАГЛЯДЫВАЙТЕ ТУДА 
Сегодня ещё есть интересно-полезное
http://aveclassics.net/stuff
А пианистам , между прочим вчера было много нот для фо-но
http://aveclassics.net/news/1-0-3
Вот ещё для музицирования
http://aveclassics.net/blog/2011-05-30-62
Сайт богат материалами.

----------


## nrediska

Олечка! Сейчас все заняты составлением программ на следующий уч.год. Думаю любая информация будет полезной.Вот Вам ещё ансамбли:
Аренский-Вальс из сюиты n 3 (для 2-х роялей)  Бём- Гавот обр. Пороцкого F-Dur ( для 2-х ф-но)  К.Хачатурян-Тарантелла из б-та "Чиполлино"

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Уважаемые коллеги. Есть очень интересная пьеса для старших классов "Колдун". Подскажите, пожалуйста, автора. Заранее благодарна.


Есть пьеса у Г.Свиридова для ф-но, и есть ансамбль в 4 руки у Татьяны Симоновой. Она живёт  у нас в Смоленске, пишет много музыки для детей.

----------


## svetlala

Посоветуйте пьесу для ученика 3 класса на тему "Морские животные"...заранее спасибо!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Посоветуйте пьесу для ученика 3 класса на тему "Морские животные"...заранее спасибо!


У Хромушина в сборнике "Лунная дорожка" есть пьеса "Блюз морских львов"
Есть пьеса "Меланхолическая рыбка" по-моему автор Климашевский (может я и путаю)

----------


## Eliska

> Посоветуйте пьесу для ученика 3 класса на тему "Морские животные"...заранее спасибо!


Ж. Меньюр "Меланхолическая рыбка", В. Гиллок "Золотая рыбка". Правда, пьесы скорее за 4 класс, но ... смотря, какой ученик.

----------


## belova

Уважаемые коллеги, нет ли у кого-нибудь произведений Ростимашенко "Колдун" и "Осенние листья". Ну, очень надо!!!!!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Ростимашенко "Колдун"


Эта пьеса есть у Тони Уманской на сайте. Только автор Т.Сакаева, а пьеса именно эта, я проверила по тексту и записи с концерта.

----------


## Т.А.

http://composer-khalaimov.narod2.ru/files/ - это ссылка на сайт композитора Сергея Халаимова. Моим ученикам очень нравятся его произведения, и песни его они поют в хоре с удовольствием!

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Композитор Татьяна  Сакаева-Ростимашенко )

----------


## jemma Smolensk

на сайте http://pitch.paraclassics.com/piano.html идёт трансляция онлайн с конкурса им Чайковского! Всем рекомендую посмотреть! Оч. интересно!!!!!!! А программы и порядок выступлений на http://www.tchaikovsky-competition.c...o/participants

----------


## belova

Уважаемые коллеги. Помогите, пожалуйста, с нотками Мендельсон "Этюд" си бемоль минор. За ранее благодарна.

----------


## marina 64

> на сайте http://pitch.paraclassics.com/piano.html идёт трансляция онлайн с конкурса им Чайковского! Всем рекомендую посмотреть! Оч. интересно!!!!!!! А программы и порядок выступлений на http://www.tchaikovsky-competition.c...o/participants


Что-то программу я скачала, а у меня ничего не показывает, просто чёрный экран!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Здесь можно посмотреть и послушать выступления участников 1 тура конкурса им Чайковского:http://www.t14.me/arc/0615-cello-2.html

Александр Сенчук   Мария Третьякова    Эдуард Кунц
http://www.t14.me/arc/0615-piano-2.html

http://www.t14.me/arc/0616-cello.html

Сара Данешпур   Чжонь-Хаи Пак   Цзянинь Кун
http://www.t14.me/arc/0616-piano-2.html

http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-cello-1.html

Чень Юньцзе   Тимур Щербаков   Филипп Копачевский
http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-piano-1.html
http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-violin-1_.html

http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-cello-2.html
Дубов Соколовская Лубянцев
http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-piano-2.html

http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-violin-2_.html

Timur Shcherbakov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Fvws-7X2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T63IAx_jYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV4NlE0-920
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNSrNWv2v0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImICSOtsmEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKihb2oeFj0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTfe-x9zxgk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL1kyIBBxms

Filipp Kopachevskiy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zleqLXj6SUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AIHkQh-GQE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NGqnXJwJN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_P0XHwj9ag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNASW9oxvEs



Eduard Kunz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J22TX4KpcjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFe5q0L0FJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN17WoWlSUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO8fUMpSE5M

Alexander Sinchuk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv5u13idh-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLU4dybshsg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMKGZLfT7HQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA5hCQqSQU4

Maria Tretyakova:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzfEtiIq2KA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHVobxh7S4k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zFu0WiFddo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFJvlPnNuyY


Аудио

Дубов   http://files.mail.ru/8L59DC
Соколовская  http://files.mail.ru/Z8WEBC
Чо Сенг Чжин  1 тур   http://files.mail.ru/7NGG5L
Трифонов   1 тур     http://files.mail.ru/2Y8I1U
Копачевский  http://files.mail.ru/BXPT31
Данешпур Сара  (США) http://files.mail.ru/9XPA0W
Пак Чжонь-Хаи, Корея  http://files.mail.ru/D7K1ZH
Кун Цзянинь, Китай    http://files.mail.ru/H8GZY4  (соната Гайдна со 2-й части)
1 тур (запись с канала Орфей)
Синчук   http://files.mail.ru/ANCHIC
Третьякова  http://files.mail.ru/VE7LPL
Романовский  http://files.mail.ru/V8EC2J
Клинтон   http://files.mail.ru/8E4IYA
Е. Брахман  1 тур    http://files.mail.ru/01JUZG
1. С. Христенко http://files.mail.ru/2N57HV (программа в аудиофайле_
3. Е. Рыбина http://files.mail.ru/XOW1XD
 Л. ван Бетховен. Соната № 23 («Appassionata») фа минор, соч. 57 (1ч)
А. Шенберг. Пьеса № 1 из цикла «Три пьесы», соч. 11

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://www.t14.me/arc/0618-piano-1.html  Чо Сенг Чжин  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Daniil Trifonov - Scarlatti, Sonata in D minor, L.108 - http://vimeo.com/25286482
Daniil Trifonov - Haydn, Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI\42 - http://vimeo.com/25286956
Daniil Trifonov - Prokofiev, Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28 - http://vimeo.com/25286736
Daniil Trifonov - Tchaikovsky - http://vimeo.com/25287357
Daniil Trifonov - Chopin, Barcarolle in F-sharp major, Op. 60 - http://vimeo.com/25287928
Daniil Trifonov - Liszt, Mephisto Waltz No. 1 in A major - http://vimeo.com/25288477

----------


## jemma Smolensk

2 тур аудио
Синчук http://files.mail.ru/***GB1
Романовский http://files.mail.ru/NEOWGE
Кунц http://files.mail.ru/7VBE08

Данешпур http://files.mail.ru/O8BKG0
Копачевский http://files.mail.ru/FGZV2F
Лубянцев http://files.mail.ru/48JD44

Сенг Чжин Чо http://files.mail.ru/K4YLRA
Трифонов http://files.mail.ru/OHABAI


Пуаза http://files.mail.ru/BW3JGZ
Колесников http://files.mail.ru/S1NG9G
Чернов http://files.mail.ru/A3WGOI

----------


## Т.А.

Может у кого есть ноты увертюры "Эгмонт" Бетховена в переложении для ансамбля?

----------


## zakr

Девочки! В который раз обращаюсь к вам с просьбой! Нужны ноты В.А. Моцарта для ансамблевого исполнения учениками, уровень 3-4 класс, а также его пьесы. Что можно исполнить на концерте, посвященном этому композитору. Мне на ум приходят только сонаты и легкие менуэты, но это не подходит. А еще просьба к украинским коллегам: у кого есть журнал "Муз. школа" №6 (по-моему) - мне нужна оттуда рабочая тетрадь с заданиями. Помогите!

----------


## allaris

Девочки! Кто сталкивался с приемом 4-5 летних детей в музыкальную школу? Как вы определяли их способности-задатки к музыке, если нет явно выраженных (слуха, голоса, ритма)?

----------


## zakr

[QUOTE=allaris;4095642 Кто сталкивался с приемом 4-5 летних детей в музыкальную школу?[/QUOTE]

В нашу школу 5-летних детей принимают в подготовительную группу (2 года обучения) с любыми данными. А потом при поступлении в 1 класс комиссия уже конечно, оценивает способности.

----------


## allaris

Спасибо! У нас тоже так делают :) Просто очень хочется выделить задатки "гениальности" на ранних стадиях развития :)

----------


## zakr

Ищу все выпуски этого журнала! Нашла в инете только один выпуск и очень заинтересовалась - хороший журнал!


Этот журнал является приложением  журнала "Проблемы музыкальной науки"
http://ufaart.ru/old/naukamuzyki.htm

----------


## svetlala

> Девочки! Кто сталкивался с приемом 4-5 летних детей в музыкальную школу? Как вы определяли их способности-задатки к музыке, если нет явно выраженных (слуха, голоса, ритма)?


У нас 5 лет  диагностируют детей по особой карте:
1. Интеллектуальное развитие (мышление):
тестов много, выбор есть в инет.
2. Эмоциональное развитие:
общительность, выразительное пение, чтение стихотворения,артикуляция.
3. музыкально-слуховые данные:определение знакомого звучащего музыкального инструмента,
повторение голосом незнакомой мелодии, повторение ритмического рисунка, допевание...
4. Двигательное развитие: мелкая моторика и точность движений, координация.
5. Внимание:
оценка устойчивости методом корректурной пробы...
Более 18 балло -высокий уровень.
12-18 средний.
мене 12 -низкий.
2 балла -присутствует, 1 частично, 0-отсутсвует.
Есть подробные  материалы, но в электронном варианте нет, в отпуске не хочется печатать... надеюсь помогла.

----------


## oksana69

А еще просьба к украинским коллегам: у кого есть журнал "Муз. школа" №6 (по-моему) - мне нужна оттуда рабочая тетрадь с заданиями. Помогите!


zakr, тетради на работе, выставлю позже

----------


## pahilya

Уважаемая Eliska! Вас не затруднит выслать Чайковского" Детский альбом" В 4 руки.... Заранее благодарна..

----------


## pahilya

Уважаемая Irena
Если Вас не затруднит, перешлите школу Брянской 2-я и 3-я части. Спасибо заранее..... musicpokr@yandex.ru

----------


## pahilya

Jemma Smolensk
Вышлите мне пожалуйста 2-ю часть Барсуковой. Очень буду благодарен.

----------


## Arunas

Не могли бы вы обновить ссылку или прислать мне на адресс ruta0513@yahoo.com. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Не могли бы вы обновить ссылку или прислать мне на адресс ruta0513@yahoo.com. Заранее спасибо.


Извините, к кому Вы обращаетесь и с какой просьбой?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите найти ноты  Г. Вавилова (Соната, Баллада, Этюд-картина, Новелла,  Вальс, любая другая  пьеса или цикл пьес).

----------


## tanyaturova

> Уважаемые коллеги, помогите найти ноты  Г. Вавилова (Соната, Баллада, Этюд-картина, Новелла,  Вальс, любая другая  пьеса или цикл пьес).


Посмотрите здесь: http://www.sinisalo-ptz.ru/index.php...oads&fla=index

я скачивать не пробовала, там нужна регистрация

----------


## Na2in

Уважаемая iemma Smolensk,пожалуйста пришлите сборник 2 часть  Барсуковой,если вас не затруднит.Заранее большое спасибо.Мой адрес: Nad0711@yandex.ru

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Посмотрите здесь: http://www.sinisalo-ptz.ru/index.php...oads&fla=index
> 
> я скачивать не пробовала, там нужна регистрация


Не работает и с регистрацией. Требует код, а где взять не пишет.

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемые коллеги, тема наша превратилась в "Пришлите" "Спасибо", может быть это делать лично, в письме.

----------


## zakr

> Уважаемые коллеги, тема наша превратилась в "Пришлите" "Спасибо", может быть это делать лично, в письме.


Согласна ))

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Уважаемая iemma Smolensk, пришлите мне пожалуйста сборник 2 часть Барсуковой. Заранее спасибо. Мой адрес: chenka_2010@mail.ru

----------


## Татьяна06

У кого есть ноты ансамбли: Leroy Anderson Концерт для пишущей машинки, Снежинка (Snowflake) Александра Тсфасмана, Хачатурян "Танец с саблями" для двух роялей. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## AuntQ

Форумклассика  - раздел "Ансамбли и ансамблики" есть Хачатурян, Цфасман.

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть сборники " Фортепианная техника в удовольствие - этюды и пьесы" 6, 7 классы. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## renard

Поищите здесь: http://muskniga.net.ua/index.php?start=60. эту ссылку недавно здесь на форуме выкладывали. 7 класс точно есть, я проверила.

----------


## zakr

Спасибо за ссылку! 
Коллеги, а не находите ли вы, что сборники  "Фортепианная техника с удовольствием" составлены несколько неграмотно?
Я могу согласится с 1 и 2 классом, можно играть этюды не полностью. Но дальше почти все этюды укорочены - или только 1 часть, или вырезана средняя часть. Я специально искала этюды в полных собраниях сочинений и сверяла. К тому же, нет указания на опус и номер этюда, только в некоторых случаях (напр., Бургмюллер ор. 100). Составители, наверно, поленились перепроверить номера и опусы. Я считаю, что это обязательно нужно было сделать  Этюдам даны названия, а вот номер не укзан. Нааример, в сборнике для 3 кл. - Карл Черни Этюд "Весна". Но Черни же не писал такого этюда, поэтому обязательно составители должны указать опус и номер!
Ваши мысли?

----------


## fufif57

[QUOTE=zakr;4114636]Спасибо за ссылку! 
Коллеги, а не находите ли вы, что сборники  "Фортепианная техника с удовольствием" составлены несколько неграмотно?
Мне нравятся эти сборники тем, что красиво оформлены, удобным шрифтом, все этюды с названиями, что сразу настраивает ученика эмоционально . А вот в остальном я полностью согласна с Вами. Видимо авторы старались пробудить интерес ученика к игре этюдов, а вот про авторские права композиторов чуть забыли  :Smile3:

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Спасибо за ссылку! 
Интересные сборники этюдов, да и детям тоже нравятся, тем более этюды все с названиями. Я считаю, что их можно использовать просто в качестве упражнений.Они небольшие по объему и охватывают разные виды техники.

----------


## монголка

Уважаемая jemma Smolensk,поделитесь пожалуйста книжечкой Брянской ( 1и 2 частями). Буду очень признательна. Адрес: vipvdova@mail.ru

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Коллеги, есть ли у кого-нибудь ноты Скорика Арии из партиты №5.
Я смотрю,в инете ноты Скорика редкость.У Тарканова пару пьесок.

----------


## монголка

Всем большой привет! Поделитесь , пожалуйста , книжечками Барсуковой (гимнастика 1и2ч). Заранее благодарю. Адрес: vipvdova@mail.ru

----------


## hazarik

Коллеги, поделитесь, если имеете...  
Домогацкая И. Е. "Методика диагностики эстетических способностей детей 3-5 лет", изд. "Классика XXI

Где-то на форуме эта тема затрагивалась, но не помню в какой ветке. В магазине видела, но "придушила жаба"))) методичка на 5 страничек, а стоит ого!
Вот решила сначала здесь, в кассе взаимопомощи счастья попытать)
И ещё может у кого есть Борухзон Л. Азбука музыкальной фантазии в 6 тетрадях
В долгу не останусь  :flower:

----------


## iriada

> Коллеги, поделитесь, если имеете...  
> Домогацкая И. Е. "Методика диагностики эстетических способностей детей 3-5 лет", изд. "Классика XXI


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWV7IMI9 Домогацкая_Методика диагностики

----------


## marina 64

Ну что пора начинать готовиться к Новому учебному году! Вот приобрела за лето, делюсь: http://files.mail.ru/8OTHMV ГАВРИЛИН АНСАМБЛИ.

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста , у кого есть хрестоматии для учащихся ДШИ " Юному музыканту- пианисту" 4, 5 классы. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## svetlala

> Ну что пора начинать готовиться к Новому учебному году! Вот приобрела за лето, делюсь: http://files.mail.ru/8OTHMV ГАВРИЛИН АНСАМБЛИ.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Irena66

*Тоня Уманская*, Добрый вечер! На какой адресс выслать? Правда,качество не очень,но ноты видно.

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня высшая категория музыкального руководителя, пригласили работать в музыкальную школу преподавателем фортепиано, может быть у кого-то из вас была такая ситуация, распространяется ли "моя" высшая категория на педагога музыкалки? Надеюсь на ответ, заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## Naifrit

Где можно скачать Маленький музыкант: фортепианный альбом. Шух М. ??
Если у кого есть, поделитесь.

----------


## TanjaZ

> Может кто-нибудь занимается по книге "Фортепианная школа Ф. Брянской".  Поделитесь   2 и 3 частью.          У меня только 1 часть.Брянская, 1 тетрадь.pdf


Брянская Ф. Три тетради  http://files.mail.ru/ID2BQY

----------


## marina 64

> Где можно скачать Маленький музыкант: фортепианный альбом. Шух М. ??
> Если у кого есть, поделитесь.


 Пролистайте всю эту тему, где-то вначале это было.

----------


## TanjaZ

> в следующий раз непременно воспользуюсь Вашим советом, но сейчас в прежнем формате....поздно прочитала
> продолжение уроков ещё 10 стр http://files.mail.ru/NWYMW9


Большое Вам спасибо за "Цикл уроков по индивидуальной музыке и музыкальной грамоте"! Перезалейте, пожалуйста, эту часть пособия , ссылка не работает уже и я осталась без уроков №№5-10. Благодарю!

----------


## TanjaZ

> Очень интересные переложения классических произведений в джазовом стиле, сделанные Г. Фиртичем! Особенно мне нравится "К Элизе"


 Фиртич Г. Букет в джазовых тонах  http://files.mail.ru/IH80BT

----------


## ильнаркина

Здравствуйте! У меня "Букет в джазовых тонах" только выпуск 7 нормально скачался, а выпуски 1 и 5 показывают пустые листы. Что не так?

----------


## evkor

А у меня все открылось, большое спасибо :Aga:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Огромное СПАСИБО за Букеты в джазовых тонах! В благодарность выставляю сборник джазовых этюдов Милана Дворака, за которым гонялась много лет, с рекомендациями к игре:

milan_dvorak_1.zip

----------


## Lotos Kay

Девушки, кто-то из Вас занимается по сборникам и методу Сузуки?

----------


## Капелька Дождя

*Барсукова.Пьесы, сон, вар, анс 1-2 кл Вып 1*
http://ifolder.ru/25276320

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты Беркович Прелюдия e-moll.

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

Наши дети с удовольствием играют пьесы под минусовки, которые я делаю для них сама. Оцените пожалуйста результат.
" Танцующий скрипач" :                  

http://ifolder.ru/25338602

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

Ещё одна пьеса - " Кубинский танец " :                                   

http://ifolder.ru/25338743

----------


## Lotos Kay

> Оцените пожалуйста результат.


просто шикарно! Спасибо, что поделились и показали!

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

*Lotos Kay*, 

 Спасибо!

----------


## Lotos Kay

от меня маленький подарочек тоже. Известная лирическая песня из американского мюзикла "Скрипач на крыше"  - "Sunset, Sunrise" ( ноты и думаю из всех фонограмм, которые существуют, наиболее удачная для исполнения ансамблем):

123.zip

----------


## ПТАХА

хорошие конкурсные пьесы

"БАБА ЯГА"- http://ifolder.ru/25353940


"ЧЕРЕМУХА НАД ВОДОЙ"- http://ifolder.ru/25353941

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

Предлагаю вашему вниманию ещё одну пьесу. 
Это  "Этюд" М. Дворжака  , но мы для себя назвали её 
" БОССА НОВА ":

http://ifolder.ru/25354458

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

И ещё одна пьеса в латино - американских ритмах .

   Мексиканская народная песня " КУКАРАЧА "
   Фонограмма в разных темпах  :                                       

http://ifolder.ru/25354684

----------


## эльнарчик

Уважаемая ЖЕНЕЧКАБОРОК! огромное вам спасибо за ваш труд ,творческих удач вам и вашим ученикам!

----------


## svetlana p.

*ЮНЫМ АСАМ (ч.1 мл.кл.)*
Эстрадные пьесы для фортепиано с оркестром (фонограммой) в переложении А.А. Серова  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25381172

----------


## madam.tika

Светлана, какая прелесть, очень признательна за "Юных асов", спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Галина Ш.

*ЖенечкаБорок*, почему то на этом файлообменнике все время пишут, что иностранный трафик превышает и не позволяют скачивать?

----------


## zakr

А вы дальше почитайте там написано: *Вы можете получить этот файл, только если посетите сайт наших рекламодателей, помогающих оплачивать наши сервера и каналы. Нажмите сюда, чтобы перейти к выбору рекламодателей.* . Нажмите "сюда", откроется окно с рекламами. Нажимаете на любую рекламу и вверху страницы появится отсчет 30 сек., и скачаете!

----------


## Наталья Топчий

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Ищу "Лакримозу" харьковского композитора Марка Карминского для ф-но. У кого есть его произведения, поделитесь, пожалуйста.Моя почта natalya_topchii@mail.ru

----------


## badenelena

> Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Ищу "Лакримозу" харьковского композитора Марка Карминского для ф-но. У кого есть его произведения, поделитесь, пожалуйста.Моя почта natalya_topchii@mail.ru


http://files.mail.ru/8O1T1T

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

Коллеги пианисты, в этом году в декабре отмечается 110 лет Диснею. У кого есть ноты из его мультфильмов или ссылки на такие ноты, пожалуйста, поделитесь!

----------


## zakr

*Диснеевские дуэты*
http://files.mail.ru/N6RC9S

----------


## badenelena

> Коллеги пианисты, в этом году в декабре отмечается 110 лет Диснею. У кого есть ноты из его мультфильмов или ссылки на такие ноты, пожалуйста, поделитесь!


http://files.mail.ru/TV2B07

----------


## Тоня Уманская

предлагаю познакомиться с очаровательным ансамблем Флорана Шмитта "Неделя маленького эльфа Оле-Лукойе, или сны Яльмара"  для фп.в 4 руки ,предполагается дуэт учителя (хорошо владеющего инструментам :Ok: ) и ученика.

----------


## Musique

Уважаемые коллеги! 

Я пишу дипломную работу об упражнениях для рук, которые помогают научить ребёнка правильно пользоваться своим игровым аппаратом и владеть разными приёмами игры. Какую литературу вы мне посоветуете на эту тему? Может быть, кто-то сможет выложить или дать ссылку на полезные книжки? 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Musique, может эта методика будет Вам полезна в вашей работе
Вот ссылки:
http://ifolder.ru/25415065
http://ifolder.ru/25415066

----------


## natali0675

Вечер добрый. Я новичок на форуме. Нашла для себя очень много интересного. Очень хочется получить нотки "Детский альбом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Вышлите, пожалуйста mila1272@mail.ru

----------


## oksana69

Здравствуйте коллеги, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой,нужен сборник О.Геталовой " В музыку с радостью 4-6 лет" для подготовишек.
рабочие тетради ,как и обещала выставлю на днях

----------


## svetlala

Геталову заказала в издательстве, ждите...
Коллеги, в этом году поручили провести "Музыкальный абонемент" для учащихся общеобразовательных школ...тема* "Музыкальный зоопарк"*, благодаря форуму собрала много  нот, в основном для младших  и середнячков, буду рада, если посоветуете что-нибудь для старших и ансамбли.... знаю, что есть пьеса Парфёнова "О чём пела кукушка", "птичья" тема тоже интересна... если нужно подборку найденного по теме выложу. :Yes4:

----------


## Тоня Уманская

ансамбли Шинкаренко "Пушетествие в Африку"(мои ученики играли в филармонии на концерте с тематикой Животные в музыке)

----------


## magorinka

*oksana69*, Посмтрите,вы это ищете? В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ.rar.html

----------


## svetlala

Увы, это не те ноты... которые ищем альбомного формата для детей 4-6 лет.

----------


## badenelena

Ищу пьесу Романс ( воспоминание о Ф.Листе) В.Гаврилина. Есть только первая страница нот....

----------


## natali0675

Большое спасибо за присланные ноты Чайковского. Девочки, мне поручили провести мероприятие "Сказка в музыке", где нужно рассказать о "Картинках с выставки" Мусоргского и о "Детском альбоме" С.Прокофьева. Музыкальный материал у меня есть: ноты, mp3, видео фрагменты. Мне бы хотелось материал о занимательных и интересных моментах жизни композиторов и их выше упомянутых произведениях. Может у кого-то есть что-то интересное. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Очень буду благодарна.

----------


## oksana69

Увы,не те,как написала Светлана,они альбомного формата для 4-6 леток

----------


## oksana69

http://files.mail.ru/R18197 рабочая тетрадь, что то я напутала с терадями,у меня оказалась только одна,завтра проверю в библиотеке есть ли вторая тетрадь

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть сборник "Юным АCам-3". Пьесы для фортепиано с фонограммой минус-1 для средних классов ДМШ? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

Пожалуйста, предложите, что можно дать ученице 2 класса из пьес Ф.Шуберта? Может у кого-нибудь есть интересные пьесы Шуберта для 5-6 классов...

----------


## O-ksana

Уважаемые коллеги,с началом учебного года! Всем успеха и новых творческих вершин! Может,есть у кого-нибудь ноты пьесы И.Берковича "Сказка",никак не могу найти.а свой экземпляр затерялся...

----------


## Нотка8

> Ищу пьесу Романс ( воспоминание о Ф.Листе) В.Гаврилина. Есть только первая страница нот....


http://files.mail.ru/LGRWPI
Сканировала первый раз, очень надеюсь, что получилось)

----------


## Наталья Топчий

Большое спасибо, вам за ноты.Я заканчивала музыкальную школу с этим произведением, но тогда не было ксероксов и ноты остались у педагога. Был такой же рукописный текст...Наверно больше 15 лет ищу и наконец нашла любимое произведение.После его "Романтической легенды" просто влюбилась в интонации этого композитора.Еще раз, большое Вам спасибо, за Ваш труд  и за минуты наслаждения этими звуками.

----------


## marina 64

ВСЕХ СВОИХ КОЛЛЕГ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НОВЫМ УЧЕБНЫМ ГОДОМ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ НАМ ВСЕМ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ПОБЕД И ДОСТИЖЕНИЙ, ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ УЧЕНИКОВ И БЛАГОДАРНЫХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ!

----------


## Тоня Уманская

> Всем добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста. Срочно нужен красивый ансамбль в 8 рук для старшеклассников.


Вагнер Р.Полет валькирий.переложение для 2х фп. в 8 рук

----------


## natali0675

Всех с новым учебным годом! Всем творческих успехов, удачных начинаний, талантливых учеников, понимающих родителей и благополучия в семье. Ученики, конечно, приходят и уходят, а семья всегда рядом и надолго.

----------


## Композ Евгения

> Большое спасибо, вам за ноты.Я заканчивала музыкальную школу с этим произведением, но тогда не было ксероксов и ноты остались у педагога. Был такой же рукописный текст...Наверно больше 15 лет ищу и наконец нашла любимое произведение.После его "Романтической легенды" просто влюбилась в интонации этого композитора.Еще раз, большое Вам спасибо, за Ваш труд  и за минуты наслаждения этими звуками.


Может быть у вас есть ноты "Романтической легенды" ?

----------


## Наталья Топчий

"Легенда" есть. Я постараюсь поделится в течении следующей недели.Правда еще не освоила как выкладывать на сайт.Но в почту положу всем желающим.

----------


## nrediska

Уважаемые коллеги! Поздравляю всех с началом учебного года!Желаю вам не только способных ,но и трудолюбивых учеников.Пусть ваш талант, ваш труд
ложится на благодатную почву.Успехов вам и терпения!

----------


## Наталья Топчий

> Коллеги пианисты, в этом году в декабре отмечается 110 лет Диснею. У кого есть ноты из его мультфильмов или ссылки на такие ноты, пожалуйста, поделитесь!


http://pianotki.ru/fortepiano/page/7/ здесь видела "Музыка из Диснеевских фильмов"

----------


## dolka09

> ансамбли Шинкаренко "Пушетествие в Африку"(мои ученики играли в филармонии на концерте с тематикой Животные в музыке)


 Я сделала аранжировку "Змеи" на синтезаторе. Правда, пришлось изменить размер, но получилось здорово.

----------


## Тоня Уманская

пришлось изменить размер -в смысле музыкальный? или по объему? интересно было бы послушать,сделайте,пожалуйста,запись!
это мои девочки
http://************s.at.ua/blog/video_primery/1-0-3

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> "Легенда" есть. Я постараюсь поделится в течении следующей недели.Правда еще не освоила как выкладывать на сайт.Но в почту положу всем желающим.


 Будьте добры и нам "Легенду", пожалуйста! oksmusic@mail.ru  Заранее благодарим!

----------


## julyawa

> Большое спасибо за присланные ноты Чайковского. Девочки, мне поручили провести мероприятие "Сказка в музыке", где нужно рассказать о "Картинках с выставки" Мусоргского и о "Детском альбоме" С.Прокофьева. Музыкальный материал у меня есть: ноты, mp3, видео фрагменты. Мне бы хотелось материал о занимательных и интересных моментах жизни композиторов и их выше упомянутых произведениях. Может у кого-то есть что-то интересное. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Очень буду благодарна.


 ОООО,у нас тоже в прошлом году был лекция-концерт по Мусоргскому, материалы брала в интернете :Smile3: , может и вам кое-чем помогут:
http://www.muhomor.org/muzyka/musorg...ord/index.html
http://svlkmuusika.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post.html
http://opa-teo.livejournal.com/31024.html
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-47455/
http://www.muhomor.org/muzyka/musorg...ord/index.html
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-47455/
http://www.belcanto.ru/mussorgsky_pictures.html

----------


## Аптимистка

> ОООО,у нас тоже в прошлом году был лекция-концерт по Мусоргскому, материалы брала в интернете, может и вам кое-чем помогут:
> http://www.muhomor.org/muzyka/musorg...ord/index.html
> http://svlkmuusika.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post.html
> http://opa-teo.livejournal.com/31024.html
> http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-47455/
> http://www.muhomor.org/muzyka/musorg...ord/index.html
> http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-47455/
> http://www.belcanto.ru/mussorgsky_pictures.html


 УПС!!! :Blink: я даже и не поняла что зашла с другого профиля, который давным давно очень долго не активировали....просто себе на автомате щёлкала :Girl Blum2: может кто подскажет, как удалять тут профиль?!

----------


## Элизавета

ЮНЫМ АСАМ (ч.1 мл.кл.)
Эстрадные пьесы для фортепиано с оркестром (фонограммой) в переложении А.А. Серова http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25381172
Полный восторг!!! Большое спасибо! А есть ещё другие части? Поделитесь если можно!!!

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Коллеги!!! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть ЮНЫМ АСАМ 3 для средних классов. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Наталья Топчий

Нашла такие вот стихи в интернете:

Сядешь ты за фортепьяно, грациозна и легка.
На пюпитр поставишь ноты и прищуришься слегка.
Пальцы клавишей коснутся и разбудят звуков рой.
Словно вихрь он пронесётся, унося нас за собой.
Вот глаза с аккордом первым вспыхнут, словно огоньки,
Как же нежен и изящен каждый жест твоей руки!
А над клавишами руки, словно лебеди парят.
И дрожат слегка ресницы этим чудным звукам в такт.
Те чарующие звуки несравненно хороши!
Ты их словно извлекаешь из глубин своей души.
Мир как будто растворился, всё покрылось пеленой.
Только маленькая фея, что играет предо мной.
Эту гамму ощущений невозможно передать.
Эти трепетные руки я б хотел поцеловать.
Чтобы только ты играла, чтобы чуда миг продлить,
Ощущение полёта с новой силой ощутить.
Чтобы вновь порхали руки в такт шуршанию страниц.
Огоньки в глазах сверкали из-под бархатных ресниц.

Автора, увы, не знаю...

----------


## Nadeya

Привет, новенькую принимаете?
У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> Привет, новенькую принимаете?
> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


Можно нам, пожалуйста!   oksmusic@mail.ru     Заранее благодарим!

----------


## madam.tika

Присоединяюсь,буду признательна за Стрельбицкую "Начинаю играть на рояле" kasper64@yandex.ru

----------


## O-ksana

Если можно,и мне Стрельбицкую Oksana_Zhuravkin@mail.ru

----------


## iras.7

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ВСЕМ!Я новенькая.Могу выслать ГЕТАЛОВОЙ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6лет.Только умею на почтовый ящик и надо еще скопировать!Еще есть ГЕТАЛОВОЙ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ!

----------


## oksana69

[QUOTE=iras.7;4143392]ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ВСЕМ!Я новенькая.Могу выслать ГЕТАЛОВОЙ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6лет.Только умею на почтовый ящик и надо еще скопировать!Еще есть ГЕТАЛОВОЙ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ![/QUOTE
пожайлуста вышлите мне bondarchuk69@ukr.net 
 ГЕТАЛОВУ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6лет и ГЕТАЛОВУ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ! заранее благодарна

----------


## Oksana_SH

> Привет, новенькую принимаете?
> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


Пожалуйста, вышлите и мне книгу Стрельбицкой ok1301@mail.ru Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Oksana_SH

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ВСЕМ!Я новенькая.Могу выслать ГЕТАЛОВОЙ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6лет.Только умею на почтовый ящик и надо еще скопировать!Еще есть ГЕТАЛОВОЙ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ!


Если Вас не затруднит, вышлите и мне ГЕТАЛОВОЙ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6 лет и ГЕТАЛОВОЙ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ! ok1301@mail.ru Заранее благодарна

----------


## elenadmsh20

> Привет, новенькую принимаете?
> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


Можно и мне попросить Вас выслать эту книгу на электронную почту elenadmsh20@yandex.ru 
Заранее, большое спасибо!
Всем форумчанам успехов в новом учебном году!

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........

----------


## Наталья Топчий

http://narod.ru/disk/24188372001/ром...ий.pdf.html

----------


## badenelena

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ВСЕМ!Я новенькая.Могу выслать ГЕТАЛОВОЙ В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ для детей 4-6лет.Только умею на почтовый ящик и надо еще скопировать!Еще есть ГЕТАЛОВОЙ ОБУЧЕНЬЕ БЕЗ МУЧЕНЬЯ!


badenelena@ukr.net   Буду благодарна за Геталову для 4-6 лет!

----------


## marina 64

> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


\Если можно и мне вышлите эту книжечку! Адрес: marina-as64@mail.ru

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Вышлите мне тоже , пожалуйста, книгу Стрельбицкой.  svetal972@rambler.ru   Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........

----------


## chaikalara

> Привет, новенькую принимаете?
> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


Если не затруднит - поделитесь пожалуйста. Еще хотелось бы посмотреть Геталову для малышей 4-6 лет. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## chaikalara

Прошу прощения, не написала адрес: trubachevalara@mail.ru

----------


## елена1321

Уважаемая iras.7! Если можно и мне ваши нотки перешлите на адрес:elena-niko@mail.ru Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........

----------


## Lotos Kay

поддерживаю. Зашла - и вообще не найти конец темы с нотами.

----------


## Lotos Kay

> Нашла такие вот стихи в интернете:
> 
> ..


Искать Автора очень просто: набиваете в Google любою строчку стихотворения и получаете Автора, если уж кто-то когда-то некорректно скачал стих без Автора.

*Это стихи Олега Кузнецова.*

*Пианистка* 

Сядешь ты за фортепьяно
Грациозна и легка
На пюпитр поставишь ноты
И прищуришься слегка.
Пальцы клавишей коснутся
И разбудят звуков рой.
Словно вихрь он пронесётся,
Унося нас за собой.
Вот глаза с аккордом первым
Вспыхнут, словно огоньки,
Как же нежен и изящен
Каждый жест твоей руки.
А над клавишами руки
Словно лебеди парят
И дрожат слегка ресницы
Этим чудным звукам в такт.
Те чарующие звуки
Несравненно хороши
Ты их словно извлекаешь
Из глубин своей души.
Мир как будто растворился,
Всё покрылось пеленой
Только маленькая фея,
Что играет предо мной.
Эту гамму ощущений
Невозможно передать
Эти трепетные руки
Я б хотел поцеловать.
Чтобы только ты играла,
Чтобы чуда миг продлить,
Ощущение полёта 
С новой силой ощутить.
Чтобы вновь порхали руки
В такт шуршанию страниц.
Огоньки в глазах сверкали
Из-под бархатных ресниц.

вот кто-то сделал очень красивый плэй-каст:
http://www.playcast.ru/view/1455307/...ce080bb2386dpl

----------


## Lotos Kay

> ЮНЫМ АСАМ (ч.1 мл.кл.)
>  в переложении А.А. Серова,
> Полный восторг!!! Большое спасибо! А есть ещё другие части? Поделитесь если можно!!!


*ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО за этот материал!* Да, если есть другие части - могли бы поделиться? Что нужно в обмен?  - поищу у себя.

----------


## zakr

> Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........


Полностью поддерживаю!  :Vishenka 06:

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Сообщение от *AuntQ* 

Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........



> Полностью поддерживаю!


мне тоже неохота перелопачивать столько страниц с просьбами - для этого есть Личные сообщения.
а у модераторов есть права удалять такие сообщения, об этом уже просили и предупреждали раньше...

----------


## zakr

Стрельбицкая "Начинаю играть" 2 часть
http://files.mail.ru/2Q0DOS

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Стрельбицкая "НАЧИНАЮ ИГРАТЬ НА РОЯЛЕ ИЛИ 30 ПЕРВЫХ УРОКОВ МАЛЕНЬКОГО ПИАНИСТА " 1 часть

----------


## ариэтта

Уважаемые коллеги! Ищу сборник Коновалова"Донотыши",поделитесь! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Элизавета

Добрый день! Хочу поделиться своей метод. работой. Составила сборник для начинающих "Василёк" http://files.mail.ru/1JF87D

----------


## zakr

*Красивое стихотворение о музыке ко Дню Музыки*

СТРАНА МУЗЫКИ
Есть на земле одна страна, 
Зовется музыкой она. 
Созвучья в ней живут и звуки, 
Но чьи их открывают руки? 

Кто заставляет мир звучать, 
Когда он устает молчать? 
Когда он будто бы струна, 
Которая звенеть должна?

Конечно, это музыкант, 
Его порыв, его талант, 
Его желание творить 
И людям красоту дарить. 

Он учит душу ввысь смотреть 
И, не боясь преград, лететь 
В страну, где звуки дарят счастье, 
Где все у музыки во власти.

----------


## dolka09

*Ludmila61*, здравствуйте! Буду очень признательна за "Детский альбом". Спасибо.Dolka09@yandex.ru

----------


## AuntQ

Уважаемые коллеги, пишите в личку просьбы о том, чтобы вам выслали ноты. Личка находится около каждого имени, надо нажать на маленький треугольничек, там увидите нарисованное письмо с надписью "Личное сообщение". Очень не хочется заходить туда, где пишут, пришлите, пришлите, пришлите........

----------


## dolka09

К сожалению, я не владею компьютером настолько, чтобы сделать это на форуме. Может быть вы подскажете как, я попробую выложить.

----------


## dolka09

> пришлось изменить размер -в смысле музыкальный? или по объему? интересно было бы послушать,сделайте,пожалуйста,запись!
> это мои девочки
> http://************s.at.ua/blog/video_primery/1-0-3


К сожалению,  я не владею компьютером настолько, чтобы разместить это на форуме. Подскажите как, а я попробую.

----------


## Nadeya

Предлагаю сказку к Рождеству...(Щелкунчик)
http://files.mail.ru/NJJC63

----------


## svetlana p.

Геталова "В музыку с радостью" для 4-6 лет.Правда,размер большой-
    268.23 МБ и качество нот не очень ,но может кому-нибудь пригодится.
http://narod.ru/disk/24196916001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## Юлия Иовенко

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны ноты Карл Коулинг " Маленькая венгерская рапсодия".

----------


## nrediska

Ансамбли: Ж.Металлиди-Обезьянки грустят по Африке
                                   Танец пингвинов
              Хромушин-Ехали медведе на велосипеде
                             Слоны и тигры

----------


## nrediska

Ответ для svetlala по теме "Музыкальный зоопарк"

----------


## svetlala

> Ответ для svetlala по теме "Музыкальный зоопарк"


В интернете не нашла...

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Геталова "В музыку с радостью" для 4-6 лет.Правда,размер большой-268.23 МБ


Девочки, у кого интернет не очень быстрый *Геталова и Визная - В музыку с радостью..pdf*  http:/*************.com/ru/files/17f510g4k?redirect, размер всего 7,18 Мб :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## svetlana p.

*В свободный час* (Легкие переложения для ф-но ) http://ifolder.ru/25862189

----------


## zakr

> Девочки, у кого интернет не очень быстрый *Геталова и Визная - В музыку с радостью..pdf*  http:/*************.com/ru/files/17f510g4k?redirect, размер всего 7,18 Мб


Спасибо, но это не для 4-6 лет.

----------


## TanjaZ

*"Антошка". Мелодии из мультфильмов*
http://files.mail.ru/IRO92K

----------


## zolushka3004

> Привет, новенькую принимаете?
> У меня есть книга ( в электронном варианте ) Е.А.Стрельбицкой "Начинаю играть на рояле или 30 первых уроков маленького пианиста"..Кому надо, могу выслать..


и мне пожалуйста!!!Спасибо большое! zolushka3004@mail.ru

----------


## Нотка8

Ф. Брянская "Формирование навыков чтения с листа в первые годы обучения пианиста" - буду оЧЧень признательна, если поделитесь!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Сообщение от *Василиса Кормящая* 
    Девочки, у кого интернет не очень быстрый *Геталова и Визная - В музыку с радостью..pdf* 
http:/*************.com/ru/files/17f510g4k?redirect, размер всего 7,18 Мб



> Спасибо, но это не для 4-6 лет.


ой, да... точно... это совсем другое пособие... я скачала - глянула. Название сбило с толку, извините, девочки.
* svetlana p.*, а для 4-6 летних малышей очень хорошее пособие,просто прелесть, спасибо. :flower:

----------


## chaikalara

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите пожалуйста, что означает понятие "методическая система педагога, апробированная в профессиональном сообществе" (это к аттестации). Еще нужно указать связь между компонентами системы. У меня, конечно, есть предположения, но я не уверена и хотела бы попросить вашей помощи (директор школы помочь не может). Это срочно!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Предлагаю сказку к Рождеству...(Щелкунчик)
> http://files.mail.ru/NJJC63


*Nadeya*, скажите, а что там в этой сказке? ноты, сценарий? ... многовато качать)))

----------


## Nadeya

> *Nadeya*, скажите, а что там в этой сказке? ноты, сценарий? ... многовато качать)))


Здравствуйте! 
Это сборник с нотами разной степени сложности с текстом рассказчика к каждой пьесе- от младших до старших классов, можно сделать класс-концерт,а можно и школьное мероприятие провести.
Мы делали  в позапрошлом году на рождество для родителей, потом школьникам показывали, можно и на большую сцену выйти. Очень=очень интересный проект, задействовано может быть до 20 учащихся.Кстати, там первого листа нет, я его себе от руки писала, сейчас перепечатала, даю ссылку.
Вот как начинается эта сказка:
http://files.mail.ru/39C9GG
Надеюсь, что преподаватели не будут разочарованы)))))

----------


## Nadeya

И снова здравствуйте!!
Прошу меня извинить, если кому не отправила Стрельбицкую,не смогла уследить за всеми сообщениями, впредь буду выкладывать сразу ссылку.
Держите ссылку на Стрельбицкую 1 часть,кто не получил, 2 часть уже здесь есть...
http://files.mail.ru/43XUKN

----------


## svetlala

"Вечерняя песня" (Соловьёв-Седой) ансамбль, мои играют с удовольствием...может кому пригодится.
Новая папка (3).rar

----------


## svetlala

Недавно попалась в руки вот такая книжица...кому интересно пишите в личку....
Играем без нот.pdf

----------


## lil

> Недавно попалась в руки вот такая книжица...кому интересно пишите в личку....
> Играем без нот.pdf


Уважаемая svetlala! мне материал показался достаточно интересным! Если не затруднит - скиньте, пожалуйста. на адрес lilichka170259@rambler.ru  Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## svetlala

> Уважаемая svetlala! мне материал показался достаточно интересным! Если не затруднит - скиньте, пожалуйста. на адрес lilichka170259@rambler.ru  Буду очень признательна!!!


Просьбы на форуме не рассматриваю, пишите в личку! В правом углу страницы "Кабинет"....

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите варианты, что можно дать ученице 2 класса (музыкальная девочка) для конкурса. Условия его таковы: полифония, этюд и пьеса кантиленного плана - вся программа только русских композиторов. Буду рада услышать ваши мнения.

----------


## монголка

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Кто богат сборничками Серого А.А. "Бирюльки", "Юным асса"-1, 2, 3 и 4 с минусовыми фонограммами? Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Может еще что-то в этом роде есть? Буду благодарна всем, кто откликнется.

----------


## tanyaturova

> Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите варианты, что можно дать ученице 2 класса (музыкальная девочка) для конкурса. Условия его таковы: полифония, этюд и пьеса кантиленного плана - вся программа только русских композиторов. Буду рада услышать ваши мнения.


Присоединяюсь к вашей просьбе! Нужна пьеса на конкурс для девочки 5 лет, уровень сложности 2-3 класс, примерно такой: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI0ESLiDYRE Ручки маленькие, сложно подобрать.  ЛЮБОГО КОМПОЗИТОРА! Лишь бы по рукам, и удобная.

----------


## Маженка

ДЕВОЧКИ!У КОГО-НИБУДЬ ЕСТЬ НОТЫ НЕЗАИГРАННОЙ ПОЛИФОНИИ ДЛЯ 4-5 КЛАССОВ!

----------


## ильнаркина

Всех прошедшим Днем Учителя!

----------


## kuzyulia

> Присоединяюсь к вашей просьбе! Нужна пьеса на конкурс для девочки 5 лет, уровень сложности 2-3 класс, примерно такой: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI0ESLiDYRE Ручки маленькие, сложно подобрать.  ЛЮБОГО КОМПОЗИТОРА! Лишь бы по рукам, и удобная.


Как Вам "Тарантелла" Майкапара?

----------


## svetlala

> ДЕВОЧКИ!У КОГО-НИБУДЬ ЕСТЬ НОТЫ НЕЗАИГРАННОЙ ПОЛИФОНИИ ДЛЯ 4-5 КЛАССОВ!


У меня есть полифонии Игоря Парфёнова...купила летом...постараюсь отсканировать на следующей неделе...правда  ноты не отредактированы педагогически (без аппликатуры и пр.)...

----------


## tanyaturova

> Как Вам "Тарантелла" Майкапара?


Cпасибо Вам, это очень хороший вариант. Тем более она такие пьесы любит, весёлые - задорные.

----------


## kuzyulia

Еще хорошая пьеса "Танцующие куранты" Гаврилина. Только там надо убрать октавы в 2 местах. И еще одно место неудобное, где нужно 5 пальцем в левой руке удерживать бас. Но все остальное подходит для маленьких рук.

----------


## tanyaturova

> Еще хорошая пьеса "Танцующие куранты" Гаврилина. Только там надо убрать октавы в 2 местах. И еще одно место неудобное, где нужно 5 пальцем в левой руке удерживать бас. Но все остальное подходит для маленьких рук.


Благодарю! kuzyulia, у вас есть эта пьеса? не могу найти

----------


## kuzyulia

Есть в сборнике. http://files.mail.ru/EO05YD

----------


## Татьяна06

Ищу ноты Ю.Мейтуса "Веснянка" и А. Кос-Анатольский "Весенний шум" Спасибо!

----------


## Капелька Дождя

О. Мериканто " Вальс в стиле Шопена"

http://ifolder.ru/26311275

----------


## Иришочек

Здравствуйте, девочки! Обращаюсь к вам за помощью, у нас будет проводится конкурс ансамблей, обязательное условие, исполнение симфоний Гайдна, в интернете нашла только 4 симфонии, может у кого нибудь есть: 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, нужны 2 и 3 части. Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## tanyaturova

> У меня есть полифонии Игоря Парфёнова...купила летом...постараюсь отсканировать на следующей неделе...правда  ноты не отредактированы педагогически (без аппликатуры и пр.)...


не сканируйте!!! Сердитка уже давала ссылку на полифонию Парфёнова: http://download81.files.mail.ru/DVZH...ФЁНОВ.rar

----------


## magorinka

Ансамбли.К.Орф. burana.pdf.html

----------


## marina 64

Девочки, по-моему кто-то здесь выкладывал пьесу под названием Том Сойер. А не подскажите. кто композитор?  :Smile3:

----------


## ga-lina16

http://imslp.org/wiki/


> Здравствуйте, девочки! Обращаюсь к вам за помощью, у нас будет проводится конкурс ансамблей, обязательное условие, исполнение симфоний Гайдна, в интернете нашла только 4 симфонии, может у кого нибудь есть: 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, нужны 2 и 3 части. Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!


Здесь не искали?

----------


## belta123

> не сканируйте!!! Сердитка уже давала ссылку на полифонию Парфёнова: http://download81.files.mail.ru/DVZH...7/ПАРФЁНОВ.rar


   Ссылка не работает. Проверьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Наталья Топчий

> О. Мериканто " Вальс в стиле Шопена"
> 
> http://ifolder.ru/26311275


 О.Мериканто понравился.А нет ли еще у кого-нибудь нот этого композитора? Поделитесь, пожалуйта.

----------


## begden

Добрый день! Ожидается юбилей Шуберта, у многих будут проходить лекции-концерты. Есть ли у кого произведения для фортепиано, не сложные, чтобы побольше учеников привлечь к исполнению? С надеждой жду  откликов.

----------


## kashkahaelena

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Мне очень нужны ноты  произведения   Шварца  из кинофильма "Мелодии белой ночи"  в 4 руки. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## chaikalara

Друзья! Поделитесь пьесами Жанэтты Металлиди на тему "Животный мир"...

----------


## Илянушка

Доброго времени суток! Девочки, я веду фо-но частным образом у 5-6 летних детей. Нет ли у вас ансамблей для начинающих, очень бы хотелось с нмими поиграть в 4 руки. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## marina 64

> Друзья! Поделитесь пьесами Жанэтты Металлиди на тему "Животный мир"...


Металлиди есть вот здесь http://************s.at.ua/  и раньше по-моему уже выкладывали. Прогуляйтесь по теме!

----------


## marina 64

> Доброго времени суток! Девочки, я веду фо-но частным образом у 5-6 летних детей. Нет ли у вас ансамблей для начинающих, очень бы хотелось с нмими поиграть в 4 руки. Заранее спасибо!


Посмотрите вот здесь http://files.mail.ru/YER7ED

----------


## belta123

> Добрый вечер, коллеги. Мне очень нужны ноты произведения Шварца из кинофильма "Мелодии белой ночи" в 4 руки. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


 У меня есть в две руки, может сами переложить сумеете.

----------


## begden

А с Шубертом так никто и не поможет?

----------


## kashkahaelena

> У меня есть в две руки, может сами переложить сумеете.


Спасибо. Сбрасывайте, попробую переложить.

----------


## margomargogo

Добрый вечер. Для внученьки очень нужны произведения украинских композиторов.2-3 класс ДМШ.Никак не могу найти.Будет конкурс . А я кроме джаза ,ничего не могу ей предложить.

----------


## chaikalara

> Металлиди есть вот здесь http://************s.at.ua/  и раньше по-моему уже выкладывали. Прогуляйтесь по теме!


 В том-то и дело, что мне казалось, что я здесь видела этот материал, и перед тем как обратиться за помощью я 2 раза прошлась по темке (поверьте, что было очень не просто 2 раза пролистать 90 листов), но, возможно, все-таки пропустила ссылочку.
Но в любом случае - спасибо за помощь, что ткнули куда надо, все пригодится! Спасибо!

----------


## svetlala

> У меня есть в две руки, может сами переложить сумеете.


будем рады, если выставите ссылочку...

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> А с Шубертом так никто и не поможет?


Алла, у меня ансамбли только... пойдет?

----------


## begden

*Василиса Кормящая*, пойдёт, пойдёт! Буду очень рада, Оля!

----------


## ga-lina16

Поздравим Шуберта!  :flower:  Все фортепианные сочинения.Выбираем!
http://files.mail.ru/9KN5KY

----------


## Маженка

девочки!у кого есть несложная полифония для 4-5 класса,незаигранная?

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

*begden*, в сборнике Т.Смирновой (2 тетрадь ускоренного курса) есть небольшой вальс Шуберта, посмотрите.

----------


## Галина Ш.

В сборнике "Калинка" два ансамбля Шуберта -лендлер и благородный вальс

----------


## Галина Ш.

http://files.mail.ru/JINNIT  Шуберт сонатина в4 руки и военный марш

----------


## Капелька Дождя

http://ifolder.ru/26647142 Сторони "Амапа"

----------


## Irena66

> Добрый вечер. Для внученьки очень нужны произведения украинских композиторов.2-3 класс ДМШ.Никак не могу найти.Будет конкурс . А я кроме джаза ,ничего не могу ей предложить.


http://narod.ru/disk/29950872001/C.%...D0%BE.rar.html  С.Шевченко Пьесы
http://narod.ru/disk/29951128001/%D0...D0%B9.rar.html В.Барвинский
http://narod.ru/disk/29951291001/%D0...D0%B9.rar.html Н.Любарский Пьесы
Можно также взять пьесы Ю.Щуровского,особенно его "Шарманку" или "Часы".

----------


## Emily

Здравствуйте, я новичок! К сожалению, у меня файл с фортепианными произведениями Шуберта не открывается :No2: , но я хочу предложить странички из раритетного издания. Может, что-то и повторится  :Oj: . При сохранении в ПДФ нарушилась последовательность страниц: Вальс (№254) - 1 партия оказалась не в конце документа, а на 4 странице. Но я думаю, что Вы разберетесь... :Yes4:  
Удовольствия в исполнении!
Шуберт.pdf.html

----------


## marina 64

Девочки-коллеги! Обращаюсь к вам за помощью! Помогите подобрать для 5 -классницы пьесу быстрого характера! Готовимся к конкурсу, медленную пьесу выбрали, а вот на быстрой не могу остановится! Девочка с хорошими руками, технически развита средне! Буду рада любым предложенным вариантам!

----------


## Emily

Fuer Elise.pdf.html "К Элизе" Бетховена в современной аранжировке (в 4 руки)
Ноты набирала из рукописи. Аранжировщиком значится М.Скорик.  :Oj:

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Может вот эта пьеска подойдет.

Дварионас " На саночках"

http://ifolder.ru/26678640

----------


## Emily

Украинские народные песни в четырехручном переложении
Українські народні пісні ансамблі.pdf

----------


## TanjaZ

*И. ПАрфенов. Детский альбом*
Стр. 1-45 http://files.mail.ru/79JKXL
Стр. 46-100 http://files.mail.ru/BNJ5HB

----------


## badenelena

> Fuer Elise.pdf.html "К Элизе" Бетховена в современной аранжировке (в 4 руки)
> Ноты набирала из рукописи. Аранжировщиком значится М.Скорик.


  А нет ли у Вас его же( Скорика) Лунной сонаты в 4 руки?

----------


## O-ksana

Лунная http://files.mail.ru/TVW45N

----------


## badenelena

> Лунная http://files.mail.ru/TVW45N


Спасибо большое, но это не обработка Скорика

----------


## belta123

[COLOR="blue"Ноты Шварца   из к/ф "Мелодии белой ночи"
                                            [/COLOR]
http://files.mail.ru/WT80IE

----------


## O-ksana

Честно говоря,не знаю,чья...здесь кто-то раньше поделился  :Smile3:

----------


## Emily

Несложные  Джазовые ансамбли.pdf.html

----------


## воробьёва

Девочки!!!Очень нужно-Моцарт Симфония №40 в 4 руки.Пожалуйста!

----------


## belta123

> Очень нужно-Моцарт Симфония №40 в 4 руки.Пожалуйста!



      Помню, что в старой Хрестоматии по зарубежной музыкальной литературе была (синяя такая), поищите.

----------


## Галина Ш.

> Девочки!!!Очень нужно-Моцарт Симфония №40 в 4 руки.Пожалуйста!


Для какого возраста? У меня где то была для старших, но не первая часть,а Менуэт. Если нужно поищу

----------


## Helenohka

Девочки, нет ли у кого-нибудь пьес В. Волкова?

----------


## воробьёва

Большое спасибо!!!!!Уже нашла!!!

----------


## Emily

Ю.Весняк Ноктюрн.pdf.html до минор. Переложение в 4 руки

----------


## belta123

> А с Шубертом так никто и не поможет?


    Посмотрите эти ансамбли Ф.Шуберта, может подойдёт что-то. А вообще у него есть много несложных лендлеров. 
http://narod.ru/disk/30563650001/%D0...D1%82.rar.html

----------


## Маженка

> Девочки!!!Очень нужно-Моцарт Симфония №40 в 4 руки.Пожалуйста!


ПОСМОТРИТЕ В СБОРНИКЕ ПОД РЕДАКЦИЕЙ МИЛИЧ 2 КЛАСС,ТАМ В КОНЦЕ В АНСАМБЛЯХ!ОЧЕНЬ УДОБНОЕ ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНИЕ,МЫ ЧАСТО ИГРАЕМ!

----------


## Маженка

ДЕВОЧКИ ПОДСКАЖИТЕ НЕ ЗАИГРАННУЮ ПОЛИФОНИЮ ЗА 3-4 КЛАСС!

----------


## Emily

Просто симпатичная миниатюрка
Ю.Весняк Пастораль.pdf.html

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/30992747001/%D0...%83-1.rar.html
Играем оперу-1 сборник ансамблей для разного количества участников,от 3 до 8 рук.Верди "Травиата"

----------


## belta123

> ДЕВОЧКИ ПОДСКАЖИТЕ НЕ ЗАИГРАННУЮ ПОЛИФОНИЮ ЗА 3-4 КЛАСС!


Посмотрите  у Парфёнова

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Юным АСам №2 http://narod.ru/disk/31519646001/%D0...4%962.rar.html

----------


## O-ksana

Пишет-несуществующая страница  :No2:

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

У меня тоже ...

----------


## Belka73

Юным АСам №2 
http://files.mail.ru/6N0PUV

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Почему то не скачивается Юным АСам № 2.Может кто-нибудь подскажет, как это сделать? Спасибо.

----------


## Belka73

Все скачивается. Смотрите ссылку выше. Только что проверяла.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Все скачивается. Смотрите ссылку выше. Только что проверяла.


и у меня тоже не идёт((((

... всё, получилось, через "Сохранить как", спасибо.  :flower:

----------


## begden

> Юным АСам №2 
> http://files.mail.ru/6N0PUV


Cкачала 3 раза, всё время пишет, что невозможно сохранить из-за ошибок названия или содержимого. А сборник очень нужен. Может, перезалъёте? Пожалуйста.

----------


## Belka73

Сейчас попробовала по ссылке скачать. Все получается. Я скачала этот сборник  с forumklassika.ru 
http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthre...=73352&page=53
Вот ссылка на этот сборник 
http://narod.ru/disk/31519646001/%D0...4%962.rar.html

----------


## Oksyusha26

Елена Поплянова "На мосту Авиньона"
http://narod.ru/disk/32111874001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## natalina

Спасибо!

----------


## magorinka

Поплянова.Наиграл сверчок. sverchok-1.pdf.html

----------


## TanjaZ

*А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь I. 24 пьесы для фортепиано*
http://files.mail.ru/GOA5QD

----------


## TanjaZ

*А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь II. 12 пьес для фортепиано в 4 руки*
http://files.mail.ru/25BPJ2

----------


## svetlana p.

*Кристина Крит.Музыкальное фортепиано.*
Джазовые игрушки-1 http://files.mail.ru/NQQE6U
Джазовые игрушки-2 http://files.mail.ru/P891YE
Джазовые игрушки-3 http://files.mail.ru/JXV5N0 
*
Сборник фортепианных ансамблей* (Yesterday,Ballada pour Adeline, Michelle и др.) http://files.mail.ru/Z5T6DW

*Hans-Gunter Heumann - O sole mio*.(30 итальянских мелодий в облегченном переложении для фортепиано)http://files.mail.ru/X9L5NT

----------


## TanjaZ

> *А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь I. 24 пьесы для фортепиано*
> http://files.mail.ru/GOA5QD


В архиве бракованная стр. 52. Извиняюсь за оплошность и выкладываю ссылку на сборник без брака http://files.mail.ru/I6NFJD

----------


## Katuar

Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть нотами с расставленной аппликатурой - Рамо. Перекличка птиц - J.Ph. Rameau "Le rappel des oiseaux"
Искала в сети, все находится без аппликатуры :(

----------


## Belka73

> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть нотами с расставленной аппликатурой - Рамо. Перекличка птиц - J.Ph. Rameau "Le rappel des oiseaux"
> Искала в сети, все находится без аппликатуры :(


Нашла в интернете. Может быть подойдет. Не получается прикрепить файл здесь. Зайдите на мой сайт www.pianohelp.ru , помещу туда.

----------


## marina 64

Девочки, по-моему у нас кто-то выкладывал Новогодние пьески несложные, у себя не могу найти, подскажите где, или залейте у кого есть! Пожалуйста! 
Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Belka73

Нужны очень Сонаты Моцарта в редакции Бартока. Ищу давно, не могу нигде найти.

----------


## lighti

Ищу Прелюдии Э. Назировой. 

lighti4@rambler.ru

----------


## AuntQ

Прелюдии Назировой  выслала.

----------


## lighti

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Katuar

*Belka73*, спасибо Вам огромное!!!

----------


## begden

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти сборники этюдов для 4-5 класса.

----------


## caelpy

Здравствуйте! Родители замучили меня двумя вопросами: чем отличается пианино от фортепьяно? и когда лучше отдавать ребенка учиться в музыкальную школу? Что бы вы ответили?

----------


## kashkahaelena

Пианино и фортепиано - слова синонимы, обозначающие одно и тоже. Фортепиано - общее название клавишного инструмента  с молоточковой системой, бывает двух видов: пианино и рояль.  Когда ребенка лучше начинать учить музыке? По своему опыту думаю. что не раньше, чем в пять лет - подготовительная группа.

----------


## kashkahaelena

Уважаемые коллеги. Поделитесь книгой  Терегулова  "Забытые правила И.С.Баха"

----------


## marina 64

> Пианино и фортепиано - слова синонимы, обозначающие одно и тоже. Фортепиано - общее название клавишного инструмента  с молоточковой системой, бывает двух видов: пианино и рояль.  Когда ребенка лучше начинать учить музыке? По своему опыту думаю. что не раньше, чем в пять лет - подготовительная группа.


Я бы со своими детьми начала в 3-4 года, просто на уровне развивающих музыкальных, ритмических игр и слуховых представлений.

----------


## angela-101

С 1987 преподаю ф-но по ,,Школе" Николаева. Никто не жалуется ни на постановку рук, ни на знание муз. грамоты. Главное-как преподнести ученику информацию.А потом будут и интересные пьесы и т.д.

----------


## natalina

спасибо!

----------


## svetlana p.

*Сборники пьес для фортепиано* для подготовительного и 1 классов ДМШ, которые являются упражнениями и способствуют развитию тех.навыков у начинающих пианистов.Сост.С Барсукова
*Веселая музыкальная гимнастика вып.1* http://ifolder.ru/27693871
*Веселая музыкальная гимнастика вып. 2* http://ifolder.ru/27693872

----------


## marina 64

> Нужны очень Сонаты Моцарта в редакции Бартока. Ищу давно, не могу нигде найти.


Вам все сонаты, или какие-то  в частности.

----------


## Belka73

Нужны все, если возможно. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Musique

Дорогие друзья! Подскажите пожалуйста хорошие книги о постановке рук!

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Музыкальная гимнастика для пальчиков

http://ifolder.ru/27803275

----------


## Капелька Дождя

В. Мазель "Музыкант и его руки"

http://ifolder.ru/27803614

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Девочки! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сборником "Юному музыканту-пианисту" 2 класс. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Девочки, поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!  :Yahoo: 
и сразу просьба - ищу ноты крымского композитора Инны Мохначёвой для уч-ся ДМШ, фортепиано.
На Ютубе есть исполнение её произведений, но ноты нигде не найду.

----------


## Lotos Kay

> По своему опыту думаю. что не раньше, чем в пять лет - подготовительная группа.


раньше тоже так думала. Сейчас - от рождения, вернее, когда еще в утробе , но  может уже слушать музыку. Вопрос стоял : *Когда ребенка лучше начинать учить музыке?*

----------


## kashkahaelena

> раньше тоже так думала. Сейчас - от рождения, вернее, когда еще в утробе , но  может уже слушать музыку. Вопрос стоял : *Когда ребенка лучше начинать учить музыке?*


Слушать музыку и учить музыке- разные вещи.

----------


## Helenohka

Коллеги! Всех с наступающим Новым Годом! Удачи, любви, творческого вдохновения и, конечно, здоровья!!!

----------


## lerpis

ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Не могу найти ноты из мультфильма "Маша и медведь" Поделитесь пожалуйста, если есть. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## galina-muz

Ни один педагог-музыкант не будет отрицать несомненной важности
упражнений в начальный период обучения, когда закладывается фундамент техники. Но, как правило, ученики не любят заниматься гаммами и этюдами из-за "сухости" технического материала. Представляемый сборник пытается разрешить эту проблему.

Автор образно и ярко изложил программный материал в необычной форме: "упражнения-трансформеры" могут превращаться в пьесы и ансамбли, небольшие этюды и даже произведения крупной формы,
могут быть использованы как в учебном процессе, так и вынесены на
академические выступления. В учебном процессе упражнения разучиваются произвольно, по мере решения той или иной технической задачи, а затем объединяются в целое произведение со сказочным сюжетом. Одним из методов "синхронного" развития музыкальных и технических сторон является последовательное использование на уроках фортепиано вокально-хоровых навыков учащегося. В связи с этим многие упражнения сопровождаются подтекстовками, что помогает осмысленному и правильному интонированию мелодии с текстом. Кроме того, подтекстовки помогают в работе с учащимися со слабо развитым метроритмом. Упражнения-песенки проиллюстрированы веселыми образными рисунками.

Название: Упражнения-трансформеры для начинающих пианистов
Автор: Г. Емельянова
Издательство: Феникс
Год: 2009
Страниц: 84
Формат: PDF
Размер: 15,6 МВ
Качество: хорошее
Язык: русский

depositefiles.com

----------


## Аптимистка

Учить музыке или обучать игре на конкретном инструменте?Учить музыке можно с пелёнок - петь, стучать, ритмодекламации, развитие слуха с помощью попевок на одной ноте, слушание музыки...материала предостаточно....а вот обучать играть- другой вопрос- думаю с 4 по чуть-чуть можно, но всё очень индивидуально и цель должна быть всегда одной- не вырастить второго Моцарта, а привить любовь к музыке, любовь к творчеству...
 :Tender:

----------


## Аптимистка

> Дорогие друзья! Подскажите пожалуйста хорошие книги о постановке рук!


Возможно повторюсь в каких то сборниках, уж простите, дорогие коллеги....
http://ifolder.ru/27931798 - Барсукова.Весёлая музыкальная гимнастика

http://ifolder.ru/27931824 - Ковалевская.Музыкальная гимнастика


http://ifolder.ru/27931882 - Левин.Ежедневные упражнения (старенькая, но удаленькая:))
Вышеупомянутые упражнения-трансформеры...

----------


## Аптимистка

http://www.muz-urok.ru/palcevyie_igryi.htm - интерессные игры для малышей

----------


## Аптимистка

если о методике - то вот такой есть материал:
http://ifolder.ru/27931987 - Москаленко
http://ifolder.ru/27932458 - Бернстейн

----------


## belova

Дорогие коллеги! Огромная просьба, помогите определить автора пьесы: "Емеля на печке едет" (из цикла "Русская тетрадь")

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

*belova*, если я не ошибаюсь такая пьеса есть у В. Коровицина

----------


## belova

> *belova*, если я не ошибаюсь такая пьеса есть у В. Коровицина


Огромное спасибо!!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

> Дорогие коллеги! Огромная просьба, помогите определить автора пьесы: "Емеля на печке едет" (из цикла "Русская тетрадь")


В.Коровицын

----------


## belova

> В.Коровицын


Ирина, огромное спасибо. Как всегда, помогли!

----------


## Irena66

Дорогие коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой-у кого есть Бернстайн "20 уроков клавирной хореографии" полная версия? Там должно быть около 150 страниц.Может у кого-то есть сама книга? Заранее очень благодарна.

----------


## Галина Ш.

у меня есть, но 101 страница

----------


## Irena66

> у меня есть, но 101 страница


Значит у вас тот же вариант с пропущенными страницами и не до конца.Очень жаль.

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Всем счастливого Рождества!!! http://www.icq.com/greetings/cards/67

----------


## TanjaZ

Дорогие коллеги! обращаюсь с просьбой о помощи: очень нужны ноты Парфенова "Масленица". Буду очень благодарна, если кто-то откликнется!

----------


## Галина Ш.

*TanjaZ*, пьеса точно так называется? У меня есть "Февраль. Проводы русской зимы"

----------


## Lotos Kay

> и цель должна быть всегда одной- не вырастить второго Моцарта, а привить любовь к музыке, любовь к творчеству...


да второго Моцарта и не будет, будет кто-то другой и новый.
Девочки, вот Вы даете пальчиковые упражнения со стишками для самых малышат. Ведь их можно использовать с самого раннего возраста. На Западе давно не смотрят на возраст. Тут и в 80 лет всегда открыты группы для желающих обучаться игре не только на пианино, а и на других инструментах. Мы здорово зациклены еще с советских времен на определенных возрастных рамках и не желаем сдвигать свой ум чуть шире в одну и другую сторону. 




> Слушать музыку и учить музыке- разные вещи.


 

Странный подход особенно учителя музыки: слушая музыку, мы обучаем, читая нечитающему ребенку стихи ( он нас слушает), мы обучаем, даже просто разговаривая с ним. Он будет повторять за нами ( н-р, это основа методики Сузуки обучения с самого раннего возраста). 
Можно начинать и с ритмич. упражнений и с интонац. попевок и определения высоты голосом, и звуковых повторялок - имитаций, и пальчиковых игр на клавиатуре. Хорошо, что уже есть современные педагоги-новаторы, у кого и двухлетки уже на пианино играют. 

Буквально сегодня в продаже увидела мини-клавиатуру на 1 октаву, которая присоединяется отдельно к компьютеру, ай-фону, ай-поду. Мир тянется к музыке, в любое время, в любых обстоятельствах и хорошо, что продаваемые клавиатуры не устраивают экзамен своим покупателям : есть ли у него муз. слух и сколько ему лет от рождения.
Хотя у каждого свое мнение...Извините, если что, обидеть никого не хотела.

----------


## tatiankasmile

Щуровский "Испанский танец" ансамбль http://narod.ru/disk/37453572001/MP%...%20EX.rar.html

----------


## Аптимистка

Абсолютно с Вами согласна, очень меня вдохновила книга Е.Хайнер, действительно, мы часто со школьной скамьи зацикленны именно на профессионализме, на высоких материях, что музыка как таковая и творчество в частности вообще уже и не присутствует в такой деятельности....как по мне, то даже программы многие направленны не на развитие творчества, а на взращивание "вундеркиндеров", а кто так сказать не втискивается в эти рамки- значит профнепригоден...



> Мы здорово зациклены еще с советских времен на определенных возрастных рамках и не желаем сдвигать свой ум чуть шире в одну и другую сторону.


 :Ok:

----------


## Laiola

Добрый день! Сохранились ли у кого ноты П.И. Чайковского  "Детский альбом" в 4 руки. Если не сложно, пришлите, плз, на laiola@mail.ru  Заранее благодарна :)

----------


## tatiankasmile

Уважаемые коллеги!Попались мне нотки пьесы,а вот автора нет...Может поможете определить кто автор? http://narod.ru/disk/37777810001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## AuntQ

Юрий Маркин

----------


## begden

А нет ли у кого целого сборника Ю.Маркина?

----------


## Наталья Топчий

Ищу ноты Н. Нижанковского для средних классов музыкальной школы.Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## tatiankasmile

> Юрий Маркин


 Спасибо,Вы очень меня выручили.

----------


## marina 64

Девочки, сегодня на отборочном туре конкурса услышала пьесу Бабаджанян Мелодия, уровень класс 3-4, нет ли у кого этого произведения?

----------


## Нотка8

*Наталья Топчий*, 



> Ищу ноты Н. Нижанковского для средних классов музыкальной школы.Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


http://files.mail.ru/G5SFHB

Отсканировала, м. б., что-то подберете )))

----------


## Нотка8

Вот еще одна, очень красивая концертная пьеса Нестора  Нижанковского - "Вальс".

http://files.mail.ru/VZ4O16

----------


## Irena66

Дорогие коллеги,выручите!!! У кого есть полностью "Пианист-фантазёр" Тургеневой? У меня нет с 12 по 28 страницу.Мой адресс:Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru

----------


## magorinka

> Дорогие коллеги,выручите!!! У кого есть полностью "Пианист-фантазёр" Тургеневой? У меня нет с 12 по 28 страницу.Мой адресс:Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru


А какой выпуск?

----------


## galina-muz

В хрестоматии собрано достаточное количество музыкально-педагогического материала, позволяющее отойти от широко известных произведений, освоив тем не менее все разделы программы с учетом индивидуальных возможностей ученика.
Появление данного сборника вызвано необходимостью расширить традиционный репертуар учеников 3,6 классов ДМШ и ДШИ.
Подбор и систематизация произведений явились отражением общеизвестных педагогических принципов и, в равной степени, результатом многолетнего опыта работы с детьми.

*Скачать*ЗДЕСЬ
*Скачать*ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## Капелька Дождя

> В хрестоматии собрано достаточное количество музыкально-педагогического материала, позволяющее отойти от широко известных произведений, освоив тем не менее все разделы программы с учетом индивидуальных возможностей ученика.
> Появление данного сборника вызвано необходимостью расширить традиционный репертуар учеников 3,6 классов ДМШ и ДШИ.
> Подбор и систематизация произведений явились отражением общеизвестных педагогических принципов и, в равной степени, результатом многолетнего опыта работы с детьми.
> 
> *Скачать*ЗДЕСЬ
> *Скачать*ЗДЕСЬ



Добрый день! А есть у Вас " Альбом ученика-пианиста" 5 класс или " Юному музыканту - пианисту" 5 класс. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Музучилка

Доброго времени суток, дорогие коллеги! Спасииите! Помогиииите! По переводу  поступила выпускница - караул! Очень нужна хитрая пьеса как бы подвижная,даже скорее характерная, чтоб звучала солидно, а выучить можно было быстро. Мелкая техника -"0", разбирает с трудом. Характер должен быть простым и понятным. В звуковом отношении пьеса не должна требовать тонкого чуткого звукоизвлечения. Спасибо!

----------


## chaikalara

> Дорогие коллеги,выручите!!! У кого есть полностью "Пианист-фантазёр" Тургеневой? У меня нет с 12 по 28 страницу.Мой адресс:Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru


Присоединяюсь! Можно и мне "Пианист-фантазер" ВЫПУСК 1 . Заранее благодарю! trubachevalara@mail.ru

----------


## magorinka

Посмотрите, здесь собраны пьесы из разных источников Ральфа Ловленд.rar

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/40098361001/%D0...D0%BB.rar.html Альбом ученика-пианиста 5 класс.

----------


## Irena66

http://narod.ru/disk/36734403001/%D0...D0%BB.rar.html Юному музыканту-пианисту 6 класс.К сожалению, 5 класса нет,но очень хотелось бы иметь. Также у меня ещё имеется Любимое фортепиано 5-7 класс.

----------


## nataluc

http:/*************.com/files/kvhxp2fwa Юному музыканту-пианисту 5 класс

----------


## magorinka

Говорят у Л. Шукайло интересные пьесы. Посмотрите шукайло цирк.rar

----------


## nataluc

http:/*************.com/files/3bjrh4cze?redirect Укр. нар. мелодии для ф-но в обр. Б. Шыптура тетр. 3

----------


## nataluc

Не знаю выкладывали ли этот сборник. Если повтор - извините. http:/*************.com/files/uy6tn6bl6  Билаш Тетянчин альбом

----------


## galina-muz

Основная цель сборника - обучение детей дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста игре на фортепиано. В настоящее время детей начинают учить не с 6-7 лет, как это было раньше, а с 5 лет и даже младше, поэтому назрела необходимость в новых учебниках,рассчитанных на данный возраст. Очень важно, чтобы с самых первых уроков ребенок не только слушал музыку, но и сам мог что-то играть, поэтому в данной Школе большое внимание уделено начальному периоду обучения.
Новая школа состоит из трех разделов, которые охватывают учебный материал от подготовительного до 3 класса детской музыкальной школы. Основу сборника составляет "золотой" фонд детской фортепианной литературы, отечественная и зарубежная фортепианная классика, без которой невозможно становление юного музыканта.
Качество отличное!

*Скачать* здесь

----------


## nataluc

> http:/*************.com/files/3bjrh4cze?redirect Укр. нар. мелодии для ф-но в обр. Б. Шыптура тетр. 3


http:/*************.com/files/s5ubtxyaw  Укр. нар. мелодии для ф-но в обр. Б. Шыптура тетр. 3 обновленная ссылка первая не работает

----------


## nataluc

http:/*************.com/files/e6liwyo3j  Укр. нар. мелодии для ф-но в обр. Б. Шыптура тетр. 2

----------


## Ольга Езина

Дорогие коллеги!!!Помогите пожалуйста!Нигде не найду "Прогулку по ночному городу"И.Шварца.Сбросьте ссылочку,согласна на любые ноты в 2 ,в 4 руки,лишь бы нашлись.Всем успехов и творческого подъема!!!olga_ezina@mail.ru

----------


## Ольга Езина

Здравствуйте belta 123! Пожалуйста,даете еще ссылочку на ноты Шварца.Очень давно ище и не могу найти!Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

В. - А, МОЦАРТ _` АРИЯ ФИГАРО `_ из оп. ` Свадьба Фигаро`

ансамбль для ф-но ( ноты + фонограмма Т -120, 130)

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28814819

----------


## marina 64

Делюсь, пьесы Весняк http://files.mail.ru/SM3WCC У меня таких не было, может кому-то пригодится, буду рада!

----------


## marina 64

Роман Леденёв  http://files.mail.ru/2CXBU6
http://files.mail.ru/IBDFQX

----------


## marina 64

Алексей Муравлёв http://files.mail.ru/ONCB90

----------


## marina 64

Алексей Маравлёв http://files.mail.ru/ONCB90

----------


## marina 64

А. Муравлёв Ансамбли http://files.mail.ru/GVYMR9

----------


## marina 64

Ищу произведения Крамера, пока есть только такое http://files.mail.ru/E5J95A

----------


## TanjaZ

С наступающей весной!
http://files.mail.ru/BPBLAF

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги! В городе планируются педагогические чтения, хотелось бы принять участие, но с темой трудно определиться, в городе 5 лет назад силами педагогов ДМШ  возродили музыкальный абонемент- серию концертов для учащихся общеобразовательных школ,  буду рада, если поможете определиться с темой, связанной с абонементом, спасибо!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://files.mail.ru/EGV7EV - это ссылка на новые учебные планы по спец. фортепиано
 С Федеральными государственными требованиями к дополнительной предпрофессиональной общеобразовательной программе в области музыкального искусства можно познакомиться на http://assoart.ru/

----------


## Aksiniat

[QUOTE=TanjaZ;4259421]Дорогие коллеги! обращаюсь с просьбой о помощи: очень нужны ноты Парфенова "Масленица". Буду очень благодарна, если кто-то откликнется![/QUOДавно не посещала форум. Если Вам еще нужны ноты "Масленицы" Парфенова, напишите свой имейл (sorry, не умею выкладывать). Я Вам вышлю все "Времена года" Парфенова на почту.

----------


## chaikalara

Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты! СРОЧНО! Нужна красивая кантиленная пьеса с контрастной серединой, уровень 5-6 класса. Буду благодарна за совет или ссылочку!

----------


## fufif57

> Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты! СРОЧНО! Нужна красивая кантиленная пьеса с контрастной серединой, уровень 5-6 класса. Буду благодарна за совет или ссылочку!


Элегия Салютринской - очень красивая и эффектная пьеса

----------


## oksana69

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите,нужны полифонические произведения украинских композиторов 4-6 коасс

----------


## Ольга Езина

Здравствуйте,belta 123?пожалуйста,пришлите мне ноты произведений Шварца из кинофильма"Мелодии белой ночи".Благодарю искренне.С уважением.olga_ezina@mail.ru

----------


## alteratio

[QUOTE=TanjaZ;4259421]Дорогие коллеги! обращаюсь с просьбой о помощи: очень нужны ноты Парфенова "Масленица". Буду очень благодарна, если кто-то откликнется![/QUOДавно не посещала форум. Если Вам еще нужны ноты "Масленицы" Парфенова, напишите свой имейл (sorry, не умею выкладывать). Я Вам вышлю все "Времена года" Парфенова на почту

*Очень нужны такие ноты.Вот адрес* laulali@yandex.ru
могу выслать самбо" тико тико" В ХОРОШЕЙ АРАНЖИРОВКЕ И ДР.(ТОЖЕ НЕ УМЕЮ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ) В ЛИЧКУ

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты! СРОЧНО! Нужна красивая кантиленная пьеса с контрастной серединой, уровень 5-6 класса. Буду благодарна за совет или ссылочку!


Р.Глиэр "Мелодия" соч.99

----------


## belta123

> пришлите мне ноты произведений Шварца


             ОТПРАВИЛА ВАМ НА ПОЧТУ!

----------


## belta123

> Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты! СРОЧНО! Нужна красивая кантиленная пьеса с контрастной серединой, уровень 5-6 класса. Буду благодарна за совет или ссылочку!


     КАЛИННИКОВ-РУССКОЕ ИНТЕМЕЦЦО

----------


## marinella62

Предположила, что Масленница - это название  из Времен года Чайковского, у Парфенова же в аналогичном цикле она называется "Проводы русской зимы":
http://files.mail.ru/Y7ZSFY

----------


## belta123

> С наступающей весной!
> http://files.mail.ru/BPBLAF


  А диск у вас с оркестровой фонограммой есть?

----------


## TanjaZ

> А диск у вас с оркестровой фонограммой есть?


В архиве и ноты, и фонограмма (папка "Воспоминания ст. рояля mp3").

----------


## belta123

> В архиве и ноты, и фонограмма (папка "Воспоминания ст. рояля mp3").


  Точно есть! Простите, не заметила.

----------


## СОЛЬнышко

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! очень давно играла Концерт В.Калинникова.  Но ноты не сохранились, и найти нигде не могу. Буду очень признательна, если поможете.

----------


## Виктория 30

Доброго времени суток всем, коллеги! Я новичок этого сайта  и очень надеюсь на помощь! Уже давно ищу фортепианный цикл "Карнавал" Г. Вавилова. Может быть кто-то поможет с нотами? Или подскажет, где скачать? Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## TanjaZ

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! очень давно играла Концерт В.Калинникова.  Но ноты не сохранились, и найти нигде не могу. Буду очень признательна, если поможете.


Но у Калинникова нет фортепианного концерта. Список его произведений можно посмотреть здесь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## СОЛЬнышко

> Но у Калинникова нет фортепианного концерта. Список его произведений можно посмотреть здесь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87


Это список ОСНОВНЫХ произведений. По какой-то причине, это очень редкие ноты. Но спасибо , что откликнулись!

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! очень давно играла Концерт В.Калинникова.  Но ноты не сохранились, и найти нигде не могу. Буду очень признательна, если поможете.


Может быть, это  "Фантазия на тему Рябинина"  для фортепиано с оркестром?

----------


## Maratovna

Здравствуйте, вышлите пожалуйста мне, очень интересно посомтреть. заранее благодарна maratovna07@mail.ru

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> Может быть, это  "Фантазия на тему Рябинина"  для фортепиано с оркестром?


"Фантазия на тему Рябинина" - это Антон Аренский.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> "Фантазия на тему Рябинина" - это Антон Аренский.


 Спасибо за исправление, Вы совершенно правы.

----------


## ариэтта

Здраствуйте!!!! Если не затруднит,пришлите мне по почте "Времена года" Парфенова,Заранее благодарна.Вот адрес elenavas73@yandex.ru

----------


## svetmuz

Уважаемые коллеги, ищу ноты Баневича "Бесенок", надеюсь на помощь

----------


## svetlala

> Уважаемые коллеги, ищу ноты Баневича "Бесенок", надеюсь на помощь


А я "Крысу" ищу... надеюсь.

----------


## marina 64

Вот вам Баневич http://files.mail.ru/IT7YE4

----------


## Галина Ш.

> Галина, там нет таблицы гамм и арпеджио. Можете выложить всю книгу?


Простите, только что увидела это сообщение. Я не сканировала таблицу гамм, а книга на работе. Если еще актуально напишите, отсканирую

----------


## svetmuz

Спасибо, но в четырехручном изложении Бесенок Баневича у меня есть, я слышала на конкурсе эту пьесу соло. Поделитесь, у кого есть, пожалуйста. Еще не могу найти PRESTO С. Прокофьева, это его юношеская соната №1, I часть, си-бемоль мажор. Аудиозаписи в интернете есть, а ноты найти не могу. Помогите!!!

----------


## Aliko

> Спасибо, но в четырехручном изложении Бесенок Баневича у меня есть, я слышала на конкурсе эту пьесу соло. Поделитесь, у кого есть, пожалуйста. Еще не могу найти PRESTO С. Прокофьева, это его юношеская соната №1, I часть, си-бемоль мажор. Аудиозаписи в интернете есть, а ноты найти не могу. Помогите!!!


 - "Бесенок" Баневича

----------


## ариэтта

Дорогие коллеги, встречался ли вам сборник пьес Дементьевой? Слышала "Вальс"- симпатичный и несложный.

----------


## Elena168

Здравствуйте. Мой сын учиться в ДМШ, перешел во второй класс. Помогите найти ноты М. Басока "Мне купили велосипед".

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Творческие контакты по вопросам совместных проектов, приобретения нот и СД:
БАСОК Максим Андреевич,

Контактные телефоны:
(Екатеринбург) (8-343) 257-90-46, 7-9226191720, 7-9221641041
E-mail: bassokmax@mail.ru

----------


## kashkahaelena

Дорогие коллеги. Помогите определить автора пьесы "Веселые гуси" для исполнения в 4 руки. Это обработка известной детской песни.

----------


## Eliska

Дорогие коллеги. Помогите определить автора пьесы "Веселые гуси" для исполнения в 4 руки. Это обработка известной детской песни.[/QUOTE]

Автор - Е. Коннова

----------


## svetlala

Коллеги, давайте составим вместе памятку ученику-пианисту  "Как и чем заниматься в летние каникулы"... начать можно  с Шумана...
*№1. Никогда не бренчи на инструменте! Всегда со свежим чувством играй вещь до конца, никогда не бросай на половине.*
Ждем продолжения...

----------


## marina 64

№2. Мотивируй себя чем-то. Например: разберу вот эту страницу отдельно правой и левой руками и поиграю в игру на компе!

----------


## lerpis

Помогите пожалуйста найти ансамбль для 2 ф-но "Бель" Р.Кочанте аранжировка Жульевой.
Скачивается только 1 страница-не могу найти полнлстью. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vitamina

> Помогите пожалуйста найти ансамбль для 2 ф-но "Бель" Р.Кочанте аранжировка Жульевой.
> Скачивается только 1 страница-не могу найти полнлстью. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Попробуйте вывести на печать, в просмотре становятся видны все страницы. И распечатывается вся пьеса полностью.

----------


## Ольга Езина

Дорогие коллеги,друзья!Помогите найти ноты для фортепиано ,танго"Зима в Буэнос -Айресе" из цикла "Времена года" Астора Пьяцоллы.Огромное всем спасибо за возможно оказанную помощь!!!!!!

----------


## AuntQ

http://files.mail.ru/8T803H Астор Пьяццолла Времена года

----------


## solnce1306

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста, найти журнал "Музична школа" вып. 25-28 для начинающих пианистов (3-7 лет) с рабочими тетрадями.

----------


## Ольга Езина

Уважаемая Любовь! :Tender: Огромное спасибо за ноты!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TanjaZ

А. Колтунова "Музыкальные чудеса". Фортепианные пьесы и ансамбли.
http://files.mail.ru/2C4JUY

----------


## TanjaZ

*"Джаз и не только..."* - оригинальные обработки джазовой, танцевальной и киномузыки И. Осина. 
http://files.mail.ru/0XB3G5

----------


## Ольга Езина

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги!Закончился учебный год,но для нас преподавателей наступила пора курсов повышения.Я сейчас заканчиваю их.Оказывается,что самая лучшая редакция "Альбома для юношества"Р.Шумана-это редакция В.К.Мержанова.нам это продемонстрировал концертирующий пианист и педагог доцент РАМ им.Гнесиных Денис Бурштейн.Дорогие мои коллеги!Может быть есть у кого-нибудь эти ноты,я думаю,что не только мне одной они пригодятся.Кстати,в них есть приложение тех пьес других композиторов,которые не вошли в другие редакции.Спасибо и всем отличного отдыха!!!

----------


## Виктория 30

здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Помогите, пожалуйста найти сборник "Короткие пьесы для фортепиано". Там собраны нетрудные полифонические произведения Иоганна Якоба Фробергера, Иоганна Кунау, Иоганна Пахельбеля, Иоганна Каспара Фердинанда Фишера, Георга Бёма. Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## Катя-катенька

А можно и мне Детский альбом в 4 руки? :) kluchnikovakatya@tut.by

----------


## Римма61

Отлично! Спасибо! Обязательно попробую!

----------


## Наталья Топчий

Форумчане, помогите. Нужны ноты современников Моцарта, особенно интересуют чехи. Уровень   4-6 классы для конкурса.

----------


## chumka

Уважаемые форумчане! У кого есть развернутый план проведения открытого урока по фортепиано с использованием приемов импровизации? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень нужно для аттестации.

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые форумчане у кого есть ноты И.Шамо "Арабский танец" очень нужен на конкурс мой имейл (lvv89@mail.ru)

----------


## ека777

уважаемые форумчане, может кто-нибудь имеет этюд Лешгорна "Песня трубадура" (октавный) из серии техника  с удовольствием 6 кл. Будьте любезны, поделитесь.
заранее благодарна.

----------


## zakr

> Простите, только что увидела это сообщение. Я не сканировала таблицу гамм, а книга на работе. Если еще актуально напишите, отсканирую


Актуально!!!

----------


## Галина Ш.

http://narod.ru/disk/57516760001.ddb...D1%8B.rar.html
извините за задержку - гаммы

----------


## TanjaZ

> Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги!Закончился учебный год,но для нас преподавателей наступила пора курсов повышения.Я сейчас заканчиваю их.Оказывается,что самая лучшая редакция "Альбома для юношества"Р.Шумана-это редакция В.К.Мержанова.нам это продемонстрировал концертирующий пианист и педагог доцент РАМ им.Гнесиных Денис Бурштейн.Дорогие мои коллеги!Может быть есть у кого-нибудь эти ноты,я думаю,что не только мне одной они пригодятся.Кстати,в них есть приложение тех пьес других композиторов,которые не вошли в другие редакции.Спасибо и всем отличного отдыха!!!


*Шуман Р. Альбом для юношества (Редакция В. Мержанова)* http://nlib.org.ua/ru/pdf/piano/6296

----------


## masha05

Огромное Спасибо!!! 
Возможно найдутся ансамбли
для фортепиано в 4 руки
М. Минков, "Старый рояль",
В. Коровицын, "Мелодия дождей",
Римский Корсаков "Полет Шмеля",
Дунаевский "Вальс",
Монти "Чардаш"
???????????????????????????
masha05@bezeqint.net

----------


## masha05

ищу серенаду шуберта для ансамбля в 4 руки.  спасибо:
masha05@bezeqint.net

----------


## TanjaZ

> ищу серенаду шуберта для ансамбля в 4 руки.  спасибо:
> masha05@bezeqint.net


Держите http://files.mail.ru/N0OI8L

----------


## masha05

Большое спасибо.

----------


## корницкая

Уважаемые форумчане! У кого есть ноты "Мелодии белой ночи" Шварца (соло, ансамболь)? Очень-очень надо!  :Yes4:

----------


## Марина Мих.

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/735342/

----------


## корницкая

спасибо-спасибо!, Марина Мих.! а ансамбль нигде не встречали?

----------


## lerpis

Нужны ноты сонат для 5 класса-классика- не избитая. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## magorinka

Ищу сборник Геталовй  "Лето в деревне"у меня есть 4 пьесы из этого сбоника,ученики их учат и играют с удовольствием,хотелось бы посмотреть все пьесы. Я как то выкладывала сб. Попляновой "Наиграл сверчек",недавно узнала,что есть продолжение.У кого есть эти сборники поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Ольга Езина

> *Шуман Р. Альбом для юношества (Редакция В. Мержанова)* http://nlib.org.ua/ru/pdf/piano/6296


Спасибо большое Танечка!!!

----------


## тавричанка

> Могу поделиться пьесами из сборника "Лирические прелюдии в романтическом стиле" Вильяма Гиллока.Репертуар младших классов. Думаю, многие не знают эти пьесы, ноты присланы из Америки, очень красивая, интересная музыка. Правда, пока могу только по эл. почте послать. Не могу разобраться, как работать с файлами.    Валентина.:smile:


tavrichanka59@gmail.com - отпишите сюда

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги! Участвую в конкурсе проектов, обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой - поддержите мою работу на страничке конкурса,
 проголосовать можно по адресу http://www.cultmanager.ru/competition/competition_A022
Посмотреть видео о проекте можно здесь
Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся....

----------


## струна1

> Ищу сборник Геталовй  "Лето в деревне"у меня есть 4 пьесы из этого сбоника,ученики их учат и играют с удовольствием,хотелось бы посмотреть все пьесы. Я как то выкладывала сб. Попляновой "Наиграл сверчек",недавно узнала,что есть продолжение.У кого есть эти сборники поделитесь пожалуйста


_Геталова О. Летом в деревне_
http://narod.ru/disk/60383531001.1b0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## ариэтта

и мне пожалуйста!!!! elenavas73@yandex.ru

----------


## ариэтта

[quote="тавричанка;4445217"]Сообщение от fufif57  
Могу поделиться пьесами из сборника "Лирические прелюдии в романтическом стиле" Вильяма Гиллока.Репертуар младших классов. Думаю, многие не знают эти пьесы, ноты присланы из Америки, очень красивая, интересная музыка. Правда, пока могу только по эл. почте послать. Не могу разобраться, как работать с файлами. Валентина.:smile:[/quo

elenavas73@yandex.ru    и мне пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

[QUOTE=ариэтта;4447934]


> Сообщение от fufif57  
> Могу поделиться пьесами из сборника "Лирические прелюдии в романтическом стиле" Вильяма Гиллока.Репертуар младших классов. Думаю, многие не знают эти пьесы, ноты присланы из Америки, очень красивая, интересная музыка. Правда, пока могу только по эл. почте послать. Не могу разобраться, как работать с файлами. Валентина.:smile:[/quo
> 
> elenavas73@yandex.ru    и мне пожалуйста!!!!


http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthread.php?t=61275 Здесь есть сборники Гиллока

----------


## корницкая

Привет, форумчане! Нужна ваша помощь: посоветуйте эффектный этюд (или пьесу виртуозного характера) небольших размеров уровня 5-6 класса.

----------


## belova

Предлагаю сборник для подготовительного отделения и 1 класса.
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32517000

----------


## Вераник

Валентина, если можно, то вышлите и мне ноты В.Гиллока. Veranic2006@mail.ru

----------


## fufif57

К сожалению могу прислать Гиллока чуть позже - надо отсканировать сборник.

----------


## воробьёва

Уважаемые коллеги!Нужна  эффектная  пьеса кантиленного характера для конкурса.Девочка музыкальная(3 класс).Спасибо откликнувшимся!

----------


## Opaputsy

Дорогие преподаватели! Помогите найти пьесы Щуровского, пьесы Птушкина для старшеклассников, Ансамбли Карминского для старшеклассников. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Opaputsy

Добрый день! Возможно ли отправить по почте выпуски Смирновой? Заранее спасибо! olgapapucina@gmail.com

----------


## nrediska

> Уважаемые коллеги!Нужна  эффектная  пьеса кантиленного характера для конкурса.Девочка музыкальная(3 класс).Спасибо откликнувшимся!


      Посмотрите " Музыкальные эскизы" Классена, там можно выбрать. А здесь можно их послушать: http://video.mail.ru/mail/andrej-klassen-pianist/152/. Есть хорошая пьеска у Парфёнова " Подснежник" Ноты здесь:http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/ Классен есть уТараканова.

----------


## fufif57

http://files.mail.ru/PD67LP   Это ссылка на пьесы Гиллока.

----------


## Irena66

*Oksyusha26*, Здравствуйте,уважаемая коллега! У меня к вам горомная просьба.Не могли бы вы мне выслать по электронке книгу Е.А.Королёвой "Азбука музыки..."? А то у меня есть упрощённый вариант(вернее, схематичный план уроков).Хотелось бы иметь оригинал,особенно с Приложением.Заранее очень благодарна.Мой адрес:Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru

----------


## корницкая

ой, а vожно и мне книгу Королёвой с приложением на эл. адрес? a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru
спасибо!!!

----------


## soboleva79

Ищу ноты Коровицина Исполнение желаний и Музыкальные путешествия по странам. У кого есть выложите пожалуйста Очень нужны. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## izbrannaya

http://files.mail.ru/EY5WX6 - Вот здесь есть Коровицина Исполнение желаний

----------


## izbrannaya

Здравствуйте. Возможно, у кого-то есть сборники "Музична школа"№22-23 - для начинающих?Буду признательна, если кто выложит

----------


## Alena2837

Здравствуйте! Очень нужен материал для занятий с детьми 3-4 лет по фортепиано.

----------


## izbrannaya

Могу поделиться таким сборничком - "Музичний світанок"1вып - П.зАСЛАВЕЦЬ. Вот ссылка - http://narod.ru/disk/61582714001.0ed...D1%8C.rar.html
Хороший сборничек для начинающих. Издательство "Мелосвіт". Может, у кого-то тоже есть нотки этого изд. - давайте поделимся.

----------


## Oksyusha26

> Могу поделиться таким сборничком - "Музичний світанок"1вып - П.зАСЛАВЕЦЬ. Вот ссылка - http://narod.ru/disk/61582714001.0ed...D1%8C.rar.html
> Хороший сборничек для начинающих. Издательство "Мелосвіт". Может, у кого-то тоже есть нотки этого изд. - давайте поделимся.


Не удается скачать, проверьте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## nataluc

и я не могу скачать....

----------


## izbrannaya

Попробую еще раз "Музичний світанок"
http://narod.ru/disk/61582714001.0ed...D1%8C.rar.html

----------


## lara27

Здравствуйте, девочки! Прошу вашей помощи: нужны яркие ансамбли для 2-3 класса на конкурс. Поделитесь нотами, пожалуйста!

----------


## lara27

Сама же себе отвечаю: спасибо, нашла))

----------


## olunok123

Уважаемые педагоги! огромная просьба, я работаю концертмейстером по ритмике в школе. предстоит аттестация очень скоро,нужен материал по открытым занятиям, работа с родителями, диагностика, муз. репертуар. может дадите какую-нибудь информацию, буду очень вам благодарна.

----------


## Алёнас

> Пианист-фантазёр 1 часть
> 
> стр. 1-11   стр.1-11.rar 
> 
> стр. 12-28 пианист-фантазёр 1 часть стр.12-28.rar
> 
> стр.29-52.rar
> 
> стр.53-80.rar
> ...


Добрый день,не могли бы вы обновить файл? Не могу скачать(((

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги, не знаете ли вы адрес, по которому можно найти книгу Е.Геллер "Детский шумовой оркестр"?

----------


## LIKANVKZ

> Здравствуйте! Очень нужен материал для занятий с детьми 3-4 лет по фортепиано.


здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?

----------


## полина сергеевна

Уважаемые коллеги!Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом по проведению открытого урока в форме концерта!Предстоит аттестация!

----------


## Фиеста...

Уважаемые форумчане! Последняя надежда, как всегда на in-ku. Я вообще-то из другой оперы - ведущих. Но думаю, что у вас можно попросить помощи. Дочь поступила в музыкальную школу. Преподаватель попросил принести на занятия пособие Барсуковой С.А. Весёлая музыкальная гимнастика, выпуск 1, 2008 год. Дал очень неудачный скан. Копии с него будут нечитабельные. Как по ним заниматься? Быть может, есть у вас материал? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## O-ksana

Веселая муз. гимнастика, вып.1 http://files.mail.ru/KZR27N и мне и деткам очень нравится!

----------


## Фиеста...

Спасибо! Который раз убеждаюсь, что на форуме можно найти всё и всегда благодаря отзывчивости форумчан!

----------


## AuntQ

http://files.mail.ru/AYCQZW Весёлая гимнастика 2

----------


## orlica-57

коллеги, нет ли у кого-нибудь пособия О.Геталовой "Обучение без мучения"? если можно - поделитесь!!!

----------


## AuntQ

У  О.Геталовой не встречала такого сборника:"Обучение без мучения"? , есть серия таких учебников с очень популярной музыкой.
Может быть вам надо  "В Музыку с радостью" 4 -5 лет? http://files.mail.ru/DIGQZA

----------


## AuntQ

Обучение без мучения http://files.mail.ru/60MGAN

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

уважаемые коллеги, может быть у кого-нибудь есть ноты этюда- Майкапар "Бурный поток". Буду очень- очень признательна. можно на почту natalyaveremchuk@yandex.ru или в личку. спасибо!

----------


## lerpis

> уважаемые коллеги, может быть у кого-нибудь есть ноты этюда- Майкапар "Бурный поток". Буду очень- очень признательна. можно на почту natalyaveremchuk@yandex.ru или в личку. спасибо!


На 33 странице ваш этюд
http://files.mail.ru/YHUAEW

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

Анжелочка, ОГРОООМНОЕ спасибо. Перерыла всё - не смогла найти. Теперь есть что дать ребёнку на технический в следующем полугодии.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Давно ищу "Элегию" С.Майкапара. Может быть, у кого-то есть это произведение?

----------


## zakr

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Надо загрузить ноты на файлообменник, например, этот http://files.mail.ru/, а полученную ссылку скопировать и вставить сюда.

----------


## orlica-57

> У  О.Геталовой не встречала такого сборника:"Обучение без мучения"? , есть серия таких учебников с очень популярной музыкой.
> Может быть вам надо  "В Музыку с радостью" 4 -5 лет? http://files.mail.ru/DIGQZA


Обучение без мучения это сборникО. Геталовой на материале детских песен http://reader-mania.ru/book/621912 . Странно, что он никому не встречался и откликов нет, может не интересный?Спасибо за отклики!

----------


## Valentinka1

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста найти "Альбом ученика-пианиста. Хрестоматия. 1 класс

----------


## Alena2837

Здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам огромное! Я только сейчас заглянула и увидела, что Вы откликнулись на мою просьбу. Буду очень признательна, если вышлете свои материалы. Вот моя почта: elenaprm@ mail.ru

----------


## irischka15

Девочки, кто-то знает ансамбли (фо-но )   в 4 руки, а еще лучше для 6, но для начинающих?

----------


## marina 64

> Девочки, кто-то знает ансамбли (фо-но )   в 4 руки, а еще лучше для 6, но для начинающих?


Вот всё что насобирала с помощью коллег-форумчан для 6-ти ручных ансамблей http://files.mail.ru/7BPZZ9 Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится!

----------


## oksana69

Девочки,помогите найти ноты П.Захарова "Прогулка" "Скерцо"

----------


## Ольга Езина

Дорогие  мои коллеги!Сколь раз вы меня выручали-помогите и на сей раз!Есть ли у кого пьесы Ю.Экхарда?Моя ученица играет "Маленький ноктюрн".Больше к сожалению ничего найти не смогла.Спасибо и низкий вам поклон!!!

----------


## marina 64

> Девочки,помогите найти ноты П.Захарова "Прогулка" "Скерцо"


Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## Алсу 28

Здоавствуйте! хотим с девочкой 1 класс на конкурс..нет ли у кого-нибудь ярких пьес,..

----------


## Алсу 28

Музыкальные чудеса интересный сборник.попробую в своей практике...спасибо за материал!

----------


## fufif57

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти ноты пьесы Поля Де Сенневиля - "Брак по любви".

----------


## tatiankasmile

Ричард Роджерс "Звуки музыки" фортепианные ансамбли 2-5 годы обучения      http://narod.ru/disk/start/06.dl24sd...0%BB%D0%B8.rar

----------


## zakr

> Ричард Роджерс "Звуки музыки" фортепианные ансамбли 2-5 годы обучения      http://narod.ru/disk/start/06.dl24sd...0%BB%D0%B8.rar


Несуществующая страница. Перезалейте, пожалуйста, еще раз или на другой файлообменник.

----------


## tatiankasmile

Извиняюсь, у меня не всегда получается с первого раза.Попробовала ещё раз.Если что, пишите. Ансамбли Роджерс "Звуки музыки"   http://narod.ru/disk/64038534001.f8d...D0%B8.rar.html

----------


## zakr

Спасибо! Теперь получилось! :040:

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

девочки, понимаю, что разгар учебного года, нехватка времени, но может кто откликнется! ищу пьесу О.Геталовой "Сидит филин". если не трудно- поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## anpish1

Уважаемые коллеги!У кого сохранились пьесы из Детского альбома Юлии Лазаревой-перезагрузите,пожалуйста!Они есть в этой теме,но половина почему-то не открывается.

----------


## zakr

http://files.mail.ru/OB6ZTX

Лазарева Ю. Пьесы

----------


## anpish1

Юлия,спасибо большое.Может Вам известна хоть какая-то информация о Лазаревой-откуда она...

----------


## zakr

нет, к сожалению ничего не знаю о ней.

----------


## oksana69

уважаемые коллеги, может быть у кого-нибудь есть ансамбли для 8-ми ручного исполнения  средние старшие классы,поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## воробьёва

Уважаемые коллеги!Поделитесь,пожалуйста ансамблем- Чайковский"Трепак". Спасибо!

----------


## Di_sku

Добрый день. Подскажите, как улучшить импровизацию игры на фоно? Мне говорили, что нужно играть больше джаза или упражнения. Смотрела в нете, инфо много, но что будет более лучше и эффективнее? Заранее всем спасибо :Tender:

----------


## Di_sku

:No2:

----------


## orlica-57

дорогие коллеги! нет ли у кого авторской Школы игры на ф-но А.Мыльникова "Рождение игрушки"? на нее много ссылок в метод. литературе, а самой школы не вижу нигде. Издание Композитор.спасибо

----------


## Olyushevich

> дорогие коллеги! нет ли у кого авторской Школы игры на ф-но А.Мыльникова "Рождение игрушки"? на нее много ссылок в метод. литературе, а самой школы не вижу нигде. Издание Композитор.спасибо


У меня есть. Взяла в библиотеке школы. Нужно сканировать! Потерпите? Хотя может быть кто-то быстрее выложит

----------


## anpish1

:Smile3:

----------


## anpish1

Терпим,но уже не терпится. :Blush2:

----------


## orlica-57

спасибо огромное!!! горим от нетерпения!!! Господи! какое счастье этот форум))) всегда можно найти единомышленников)

----------


## belta123

АНСАМБЛЬ   П. ЧАЙКОВСКОГО  "ТРЕПАК"              http://files.mail.ru/MQTPSO

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

Коллеги, у кого есть Маленькая рапсодия Дварионаса из Маленькой сюиты? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Kremona

Соната Ля мажор  Ваньхаль Я.  ноты, у кого есть , пришлите пожалуйста. :Tu:  Или подскажите , где можно найти . В каком сборнике.

----------


## золушок

Напишите вашу почту и я вышлю вам сборник с этой сонатой.

----------


## Kremona

zavmarin@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

Дорогие мои коллеги! Увидела интересный сайт.Хочу поделиться:  http://stridepiano.com.ua/taxonomy/term/20

----------


## Kremona

[IMG]http://s16.******info/c9c8a31d0853588ef5caa586fe445f2b.gif[/IMG] С наступающим Новым годом! Удачи Всем и хороших учеников! Ищу ноты Бирюков Ю. Мелодия 7 класс.

----------


## Шевячок

всех с Новым Годом!я с соседней беседки музруков. Но к вам просьба, может есть у кого Джазовые этюды Дворака или Дворжака, сама запуталась, но помню, что они обалденные!

----------


## Belka73

> всех с Новым Годом!я с соседней беседки музруков. Но к вам просьба, может есть у кого Джазовые этюды Дворака или Дворжака, сама запуталась, но помню, что они обалденные!


У Тараканова много джазовых этюдов.
http://notes.tarakanov.net/composers/d.htm

----------


## lerpis

Добрый вечер! Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! Потеряла у себя нотки  Ennio Morricone - ...фильма Профессионал только в облегченном варианте там на одну страницу было- поделитесь у кого есть.СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Belka73

> Добрый вечер! Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! Потеряла у себя нотки  Ennio Morricone - ...фильма Профессионал только в облегченном варианте там на одну страницу было- поделитесь у кого есть.СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!


У меня есть две пьесы из к-ма Профессионал. Но могу выслать на почту. Не получается вставить.

----------


## Belka73

> Добрый вечер! Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! Потеряла у себя нотки  Ennio Morricone - ...фильма Профессионал только в облегченном варианте там на одну страницу было- поделитесь у кого есть.СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!


http://files.mail.ru/VITVZ1

----------


## корницкая

http://files.mail.ru/G1IG1J это ссылка на сборник Джазовых этюдов Дворжака. Надеюсь, что загрузила правильно ))

----------


## Уголёк

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Здравствуйте! Можно Вас попросить выслать на мою эл. почту нотки и раскраски для малышей? Буду очень признательна. Мой эл. адрес tatyana.wit@mail.ru

----------


## zakr

*LIKANVKZ*
и мне, пожалуйста, на почту zakrevskaya08@mail.ru

----------


## madam.tika

LIKANVKZ, будьте так добры, пришлите и мне, пожалуйста,
kasper64@yandex.ru

----------


## oksana69

LIKANVKZ, я присоединяюсь к просьбе пришлите пожалуйста и мне oksanka.notka@mail.ru

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

здравствуйте, если можно, и мне тетради- расскраски и сборник для 3х леток! заранее огромное спасибо! natalyaveremchuk@yandex.ru

----------


## vasilek

marina64 Пришлите,пожалуйста на ящик sveta_tolia@mail.ru ансамбли для 6рук,с сайта не скачиваются.Спасибо.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*marina 64*, 
" ансамбли (фо-но ) в 4 руки, а еще лучше для 6, но для начинающих?
Вот всё что насобирала с помощью коллег-форумчан для 6-ти ручных ансамблей http://files.mail.ru/7BPZZ9 Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится!! ( Сообщение на форуме)

Марина, могу ли Вас попросить ссылку на ансамбли для малышей?
Сылка не открывается((
Спасибо. 
С уважением, Наташа.

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите найти ноты  Э. Вилла-Лобос "Полишинель" , Ключарев "Лешый"

----------


## AuntQ

Это я нашла на сайте "Звуки надежды" может быть и вам поможет открывать старые ссылки.

В связи с кардинальными изменениями на основном файлообменнике  http://files.mail.ru,
которые привели к утрате действия прежних,
выставленных в постах коротких ссылок,
объясняем как поступать 


Короткую ссылку нужно заменить на новую - длинную. 
Вот так:
Пять раз код + XX(без пробелов)

Например: 
короткий код 9Q4PH2 в ссылке http://files.mail.ru/9Q4PH2
будет теперь выглядеть так
9Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH2XX

А сама ссылка
http://files.mail.ru/9Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH29Q4PH2XX

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

*AuntQ*, почему-то у меня эта схема не работает!(((( А вы сами пробовали так сделать?

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

> Уважаемые форумчане, помогите найти ноты  Э. Вилла-Лобос "Полишинель" , Ключарев "Лешый"

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

полишинель Вилла-Лобос  http://files.mail.ru/B32250F406A94CA195A5F73A350C5D57

----------


## lara27

Девочки, может у кого-нибудь есть Рабочая тетрадь. Подбираю на рояле. Кузнецов, Артемьева, Дубинина?
Отправьте пожалуйста в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## монголка

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Буду очень признательна Вам и благодарна, если Вы и мне пришлете сборник для обучения малышей 3х лет и тетради-раскраски.
Мой адрес  vipvdova@mail.ru

----------


## anpish1

У кого сохранилась Е.Стрельбицкая"Начинаю играть на рояле" 2 часть-перезалейте,плиз.

----------


## AuntQ

На сайте "Звуки Надежды" получилось, здесь не все ссылки открываются таким способом, а другого я не знаю. Может быть обратиться в администратору сайта?

----------


## Надежда75

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Здравствуйте! Можно Вас попросить выслать на мою эл. почту нотки и раскраски для малышей? Буду очень признательна. Мой эл. адрес fonopiano@mail.ru  Спасибо

----------


## Kremona

Помогите найти  ноты Мачавариани ` Базалетское озеро` для фо-но.

----------


## masha05

дорогие коллеги, подскажите мне, пожалуйста, где я могу найти ноты мирослава скорика эстрадная пьеса из детского альбома, а так же его другие джазовые пьесы для фортепиано соло или 1 фортепиано в 4 руки. for elize имеется. 
masha05@bezeqint.net

----------


## oksana69

> дорогие коллеги, подскажите мне, пожалуйста, где я могу найти ноты мирослава скорика эстрадная пьеса из детского альбома, а так же его другие джазовые пьесы для фортепиано соло или 1 фортепиано в 4 руки. for elize имеется. 
> masha05@bezeqint.net


у меня что то есть ,но не уверенна что она называется эстрадная,завтра проверю,

----------


## Музучилка

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите узнать И.К. Волков - это украинский композитор? Играем пьесу "Зимним вечером". Спасибо.

----------


## Emily

> дорогие коллеги, подскажите мне, пожалуйста, где я могу найти ноты мирослава скорика эстрадная пьеса из детского альбома, а так же его другие джазовые пьесы для фортепиано соло или 1 фортепиано в 4 руки. for elize имеется. 
> masha05@bezeqint.net


У меня есть на работе, отсканирую и выложу

----------


## Emily

> Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите узнать И.К. Волков - это украинский композитор? Играем пьесу "Зимним вечером". Спасибо.


Киевский композитор Ирина Волкова

----------


## Музучилка

Спасибо, Эмили! Вот было подозрение, что ВолковА. "Перешерстила интернет, не нашла. перепечатка слепая, фамилию еле видно. Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Emily

Скорик Пьесы в формате pdf.

http://yadi.sk/d/X4_Uiv_02LuyH

То же - в архиве

http://yadi.sk/d/3MPEe73i2LvTd

----------


## Музучилка

Милые мои коллеженьки! Несмотря на почтенный возраст и стажище, чувствую себя беспомощной неумехой! Внучку скоро 3 годика. Надо начинать заниматься потихоньку, но не хочется наделать ошибок. Помогите, чем можете! Стою с протянутой рукой! А надо мне методик по раннему обучению, да побольше, чтоб любимому мальчонке подобрать подходящую, да ноток легусеньких. Может какие тетради есть как раскраски. Словом, всё, чем можете помочь. Жду с нетерпением, спасибо, что дочитали! :0)

----------


## oksana69

> Милые мои коллеженьки! Несмотря на почтенный возраст и стажище, чувствую себя беспомощной неумехой! Внучку скоро 3 годика. Надо начинать заниматься потихоньку, но не хочется наделать ошибок. Помогите, чем можете! Стою с протянутой рукой! А надо мне методик по раннему обучению, да побольше, чтоб любимому мальчонке подобрать подходящую, да ноток легусеньких. Может какие тетради есть как раскраски. Словом, всё, чем можете помочь. Жду с нетерпением, спасибо, что дочитали! :0)


могу предложить книгу и рабочую тетрадь из серии  " Музична школа" ,тетради я выкладывала. саму книгу нет, ноты на работе,чуть нужно подождать.

----------


## oksana69

Emily спасибо за нотки .

----------


## Музучилка

Оксаночка69! Мне всё сгодится, Всё малышовое. И ноты, и методики. Буду учиься. :0))

----------


## AuntQ

Занимаюсь с маленькими детками, помогает и компьютер. Если у вас нет ничего против этой методики, то поиграйте в эти игры.
 "Нотки  - картинки" создала для своих учеников - малышей. 
http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/notes-images/
С племянником занимаюсь с 9 месяцев, сейчас ему 1 год и 9 месяцев, приходит на занятие 1 раз в неделю, сразу бежит к фортепиано и проговаривает  ти-ти та.
http://files.mail.ru/8B7EC9C25E3D48A2BC825DDC328102E3

----------


## Музучилка

Спасибо,AuntQ! Всё беру, всё изучаю. Новое всегда интересно . :Yahoo:

----------


## Emily

> Вот было подозрение, что ВолковА. "Перешерстила интернет, не нашла. перепечатка слепая, фамилию еле видно.


Подретушировала ноты, в т.ч. и фамилию. Может, кому-то пригодится
http://yadi.sk/d/L4bNZqyi2RYSa

----------


## люда43

Всем добрый вечер! Уважаемые форумчане, очень нужна Ваша помощь! Может кто богат  этим сборником, очень нужен, поделитесь пожалуйста. Нам надо Фортепианную игру 1-2 классы детской музыкальной школы (Обложка должна быть не зеленой, она светлая с изображением клавиатуры), нужен именно такой сборник.
Под общей редакцией
А. Николаева
составители:
В. Натансон, Л. Рощина
Москва "Музыка" 1989
Заранее всех очень благодарю.

----------


## Belka73

> Всем добрый вечер! Уважаемые форумчане, очень нужна Ваша помощь! Может кто богат  этим сборником, очень нужен, поделитесь пожалуйста. Нам надо Фортепианную игру 1-2 классы детской музыкальной школы (Обложка должна быть не зеленой, она светлая с изображением клавиатуры), нужен именно такой сборник.
> Под общей редакцией
> А. Николаева
> составители:
> В. Натансон, Л. Рощина
> Москва "Музыка" 1989
> Заранее всех очень благодарю.


У меня есть такой вариант Школы игры Николаева.
http://files.mail.ru/1688E3C7DB664094938602EE69EF4829

----------


## люда43

Огромное Вам Спасибо!!!

----------


## zakr

> С племянником занимаюсь с 9 месяцев, сейчас ему 1 год и 9 месяцев, приходит на занятие 1 раз в неделю, сразу бежит к фортепиано и проговаривает  ти-ти та.


Можно подробнее - как заниматься с 9 мес? :Blink: 
 У меня сыночек такого возраста, но  я как-то  еще не думала с ним серъезно заниматься

----------


## AuntQ

Серьёзно не занимаюсь, просто играю и пою, смотрим маленькие видео, где песенка со словами. Изучаем музыкальный алфавит. На этом сайте очень много видео мамочек со своими детками. Много интересных идей. http://www.softmozart.com/ru/forum/1...mit=6&start=96

----------


## nrediska

> дорогие коллеги! нет ли у кого авторской Школы игры на ф-но А.Мыльникова "Рождение игрушки"? на нее много ссылок в метод. литературе, а самой школы не вижу нигде. Издание Композитор.спасибо


   Очень хочется скорее стать обладателем этой замечательной Школы. Если у кого-то она есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ольга Езина

Уважаемые коллеги!Поделитесь у кого есть книга А.Гольденвейзера "32 Сонаты Бетховена".Очень редкая и очень нужная!!!Спасибо вам.

----------


## TanjaZ

> Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти ноты пьесы Поля Де Сенневиля - "Брак по любви".


Держите http://files.mail.ru/OOARP3OOARP3OOARP3OOARP3OOARP3XX

----------


## tanera

> http://files.mail.ru/TV2B07


Elena. М. Карминский Лакримоза. Ссылка устарела. Можно перезалить. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## oksana69

> Милые мои коллеженьки! Несмотря на почтенный возраст и стажище, чувствую себя беспомощной неумехой! Внучку скоро 3 годика. Надо начинать заниматься потихоньку, но не хочется наделать ошибок. Помогите, чем можете! Стою с протянутой рукой! А надо мне методик по раннему обучению, да побольше, чтоб любимому мальчонке подобрать подходящую, да ноток легусеньких. Может какие тетради есть как раскраски. Словом, всё, чем можете помочь. Жду с нетерпением, спасибо, что дочитали! :0)


извините за молчание,не работал компьютер даю ссылку на рабочий зошит ,книгу к этому зошиту чуть позже.files.mail.ru/R18197R18197R18197R18197R18197XX

----------


## tanera

> Милые мои коллеженьки! Несмотря на почтенный возраст и стажище, чувствую себя беспомощной неумехой! Внучку скоро 3 годика. Надо начинать заниматься потихоньку, но не хочется наделать ошибок. Помогите, чем можете! Стою с протянутой рукой! А надо мне методик по раннему обучению, да побольше, чтоб любимому мальчонке подобрать подходящую, да ноток легусеньких. Может какие тетради есть как раскраски. Словом, всё, чем можете помочь. Жду с нетерпением, спасибо, что дочитали! :0)


Могу предложить Вам Альтермана 40 уроков для начинающих, но правда 4-6 лет. Думаю, что-то Вам может пригодиться. Выкладывать?

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Я пишу музыку для детей.Ученики младших классов с удовольствием играют мои пьесы, среди которых есть много ансамблей.  Предлагаю авторские сборники: "Музыкальные чудеса", "Крошки из лукошка".  В  общей сложности в них около 100 пьес, среди которых есть и ансамбли.  Кроме этого в моём творческом портфеле есть 2 сборника ансамблей для начинающих пианистов:"Играем с улыбкой" и "Разноцветные воздушные шары". Ещё  есть  сборники  ансамблей  для средних и старших классов   музшкол.Так как я не владею компьютерными премудростями, могу  отсылать  ноты  только  "живьём", а не в электронном виде.Пока что не  очень хорошо представляю себе, как осуществлять пересылку,  сначала нужно наладить контакт.  Жду предложений.   Анна Колтунова.

----------


## tanera

> Я пишу музыку для детей.Ученики младших классов с удовольствием играют мои пьесы, среди которых есть много ансамблей.  Предлагаю авторские сборники: "Музыкальные чудеса", "Крошки из лукошка".  В  общей сложности в них около 100 пьес, среди которых есть и ансамбли.  Кроме этого в моём творческом портфеле есть 2 сборника ансамблей для начинающих пианистов:"Играем с улыбкой" и "Разноцветные воздушные шары". Ещё  есть  сборники  ансамблей  для средних и старших классов   музшкол.Так как я не владею компьютерными премудростями, могу  отсылать  ноты  только  "живьём", а не в электронном виде.Пока что не  очень хорошо представляю себе, как осуществлять пересылку,  сначала нужно наладить контакт.  Жду предложений.   Анна Колтунова.


Добрый вечер, Анна. Очень приятно с Вами сотрудничать на форуме. Лично у меня есть сб. "Музыкальные чудеса", дети любят, особенно ансамбли. Думаю, что овладеть компьютерными премудростями намного проще, чем отсылать ноты "живьем". Тем более,поверьте, что это не так уж и сложно. Как говориться в одном детском мультфильме: "Лучше день потерять, зато потом за 5 минут долететь". Я думаю, что все мы с радостью хотели бы познакомиться и работать с Вашими сборниками. Чтобы пересылать ноты в электронном виде, прежде всего  Вам надо их отсканировать и сохранить у себя в компьютере. А потом еще проще. Ноты легко переслать куда угодно.

----------


## Emily

> Я думаю, что все мы с радостью хотели бы познакомиться и работать с Вашими сборниками. Чтобы пересылать ноты в электронном виде, прежде всего  Вам надо их отсканировать и сохранить у себя в компьютере. А потом еще проще. Ноты легко переслать куда угодно.


Возможно, автор имеет в виду продажу своих *печатных* сборников?  :Smile3:

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Вы правы. Именно продажу своих печатных сборников из рук самого автора я имею ввиду.У меня готов к печати очередной сборник фортепианных пьес, но на его издание нужны средства.  Моей скудной пенсии на это , к сожалению, не хватает.Продавая сборники предыдущих выпусков, я набираю сумму, необходимую на  издание нового.  Вот такая печальная арифметика получается...   По-другому - никак. Но меня выручает природный оптимизм, который, надеюсь, находит отражение в моём творчестве.  Таким образом мне уже удалось издать 13 сборников, среди которых есть не только альбомы фортепианной музыки, но и "Песенки - малютки", пособия "Сольфеджио в красках или из чего сделана музыка" в 2 частях, весёлая нотная грамота для малышей в играх, сказках, загадках и ребусах под названием "Семь спящих принцесс и звенящая радуга" (Это красиво иллюстрированная книжка, изданная на прекрасной бумаге). Но эта часть информации скорее  для  теоретиков, хотя  и   многие пианисты  проявляют   к ней  интерес . Мне хочется надеяться на то, что неравнодушные форумчане отзовутся   и захотят приобрести мои сборники или по почте, или, встретившись непосредственно.Я живу в благодатном Крыму, куда многие ездят отдыхать...     Анна Колтунова.

----------


## родина о.в.

Уважаемая Анна . Напишите пожалуйста содержание своих сборников ансамблей для младших и средних классов. Я готова их купить.

----------


## Emily

*Аннаколтунова*, для этого надо выложить описание сборников и хотя бы несколько страничек для ознакомления. Указать цены. Также необходимо предложить варианты оплаты. Например, предоплата на карту какого-нибудь банка (чаще всего - Приватбанк) или при получении. 
Варианты доставки - Укрпочта или любая ныне действующая (типа Новой или другая, какая есть в Вашем городе).
Кстати, пособия по сольфеджио тоже очень интересны пианистам для работы с начинающими.

----------


## Manka79

Дорогие коллеги, 
подскажите мне, пожалуйста, где я могу найти ноты 
Бём - Гавот обр. Пороцкого F-Dur ( для 2-х ф-но)

----------


## Аннаколтунова

*Emily*,   Вот содержание  сборника ансамблей  для младших классов "Разноцветные воздушные шары":                                                      1.ЛЁГКИЕ КРЫЛЫШКИ.  Мотылёк.  Светлячок. Майский жук и пчела. Стрекоза.  Бабочка - балерина.                                                                    2. КАРТИНКИ В ЗВУКАХ. Сельская картинка. Лесная картинка. Зимняя картинка. 2весенние картинки: Синее небо. О чём поют воробушки?
                                    Летняя картинка.  3 осенние картинки: Осень золото роняет. Журавли летят. Улетели птицы.                                     Об   Облака.  Утренний свет.   Вечерняя картинка.      6  ПЬЕС  В  6  РУК.  Снегопад.  Хрустальные башмачки.  Усатый зверь.  Разноцветные воздушные шары.  Вальс - опевание.   Весёлый марш по тетрахордам.                   В сборнике есть картинки, которые ребёнок сможет раскрасить.  В предисловии, обращённом к маленькому музыканту, есть такие слова:В этой книжке до поры до времени запрятались звуки и краски.  И только от тебя зависит, оживут они или нет.  Вот ты берёшь в руки  цветные карандаши, раскрашиваешь чёрно- белые картинки - и оживают краски.  Ты открываешь крышку   фортепиано, касаешься клавиш - и ноты, молчаливые значки, превращаются в звуки...Предлагаю тебе, мой юный друг, ненадолго стать маленьким волшебником:  наполни жизнью эти пока ещё беззвучные страницы - и книжка отблагодарит тебя.  Звуки и краски заговорят   и  подарят  свою  красоту...         Вот   пока  что  информация об одном сборнике. Она достаточно исчерпывающая?  Цена   32 гривны.  Пересылать по почте очень дорого,  особенно в Россию.  Нужно, наверное, искать другой способ доставки.

----------


## iza4ka

здравствуйте милые коллеги,примите меня в свой виртуальный коллектив,я благодарю вас за этот чудесный сайт,конечно жаль что ссылки не все работают,но какую здесь ценную литературу можно увидеть.спасибо вам за это.я к вам с просьбой,в интернете очень много звучит ансамблей в обр.Назарова , понравилась моим ученикам "Счастливая песенка" Ю.Чичкова ,ищу ноты но безрезультатно,может кто здесь поможет мне,прошу у вас помощи.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ.  В  следующем сборнике фортепианных ансамблей "Играем с улыбкой" много весёлых пьесок, в каждой из которых есть своя  изюминка в виде хлопков, прищёлкиваний языком, игры горсткой, ладонью и кулачком.  Играя эти пьесы (почти все они со стихами, так же, как и в предыдущем сборнике), ребёнок кое-где должен ещё и приговаривать в ритме,  кое-где - подпевать.  Одним словом, здесь миниатюрки с игровыми элементами.  Думаю, что нет необходимости перечислять весь перечень.  Вот лишь некоторые названия выборочно:Качели. Гномик и ёжик. Апчхи! Дразнилка. Бармалей. Мышка. Для кого сапожки? Слон и сверчок. Конь ретивый. Пони. Печаль Золушки. За стеклянной дверцей. Две весёлых курицы.  Неожиданная встреча. Птичий разговор. Косматые львы.  И т.д. и т. п.   Наверное, можно не продолжать. Названия говорят сами за себя. Я использовала русские народные потешки, зарубежный фольклор, стихи Маршака, Чуковского, Ю.Мориц и др.  Практика показала, что малыши  живо реагируют на   мою музыку  и с  удовольствием  её исполняют, что меня  очень радует.  Цена сборника такая же.   Анна  Колтунова.

----------


## павел басалаев

Анна, как заказать сборник, который у вас есть? Напишите пожалуйста мне на почту pbasalaev@rambler.ru

----------


## Emily

*Аннаколтунова*, судя по описаниям, сборники просто невероятно интересные.  :Ok:   Вы пишете, что они еще и красочно оформленные. 
Чтобы сложилось полное впечатление, обычно выкладывают несколько сканированных страничек. 
А оплата доставки - это, как правило, проблема получателя. Вы пишите свою цену, а покупатель уже учитывает доставку. 
Я заказывала российские сборники через интернет-магазин, так тоже дорого получалось...

----------


## tanera

Аннаколтунова.]Можно пойти еще таким путем. Оно потребует небольших затрат времени, но результат должен быть эффективным. Вам нужно отсканировать сборник (или сборники). И распространять в электронном формате. Заказчик платит Вам на карточку деньги, а Вы пересылаете ноты электронной почтой. При этом Вам не нужно каждый раз бежать на почту, отправлять. А покупатель не будет переплачивать за доставку. Думаю, что все только выиграют. Подумайте.

----------


## Emily

> Аннаколтунова.]Можно пойти еще таким путем. Оно потребует небольших затрат времени, но результат должен быть эффективным. Вам нужно отсканировать сборник (или сборники). И распространять в электронном формате. Заказчик платит Вам на карточку деньги, а Вы пересылаете ноты электронной почтой. При этом Вам не нужно каждый раз бежать на почту, отправлять. А покупатель не будет переплачивать за доставку. Думаю, что все только выиграют. Подумайте.


 :Nono:   И в электронном виде сборники распространятся так быстро, что не будет необходимости их покупать. 
Хотя, конечно, велика вероятность того, что кто-то из тех, кто купит сборник, тоже захочет им поделиться в сети. Отсканирует и пустит в свободный полет.

Еще вариант: сконструировать свой сайт и через него не только продавать литературу, а и поделиться своим опытом. Я так думаю, что такому творческому человеку есть что рассказать заинтересованным посетителям.  :Tender:

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Большое спасибо всем, кто отозвался, за   неравнодушие, за живой отклик.  Пока что буду  " переваривать"  предложения. Но, читая  ваши сообщения,  лишний раз убеждаюсь в том, что  я - человек несовременный, настолько меня пугает всё, связанное с этой страшной для меня машиной под названием "компьютер". "Сконструировать свой сайт, отсканировать, создать электронный вариант"...  -ребята, дорогие, да это для меня - тёмный лес!   Вы даже не представляете степень моей компьютерной дремучести! Я же из прошлого века!  Мне легче сочинить что-то  музыкальное, новенькое для детишек, чем углубляться  в это  чужеродное пространство!  И боюсь, что меня уже не перевоспитать!   Поэтому, пока что останавливаюсь на самом допотопном   и самом надёжном варианте: готовые отпечатанные сборники кому-то могу передать с оказией по железной дороге через знакомых,  или   для тех, кто живёт близко,- прямо  из рук в руки  при личной встрече.   Посмотрела в интернете о почтовой пересылке наложенным платежом  и сделала вывод   об этом виде услуг : по-моему, не очень надёжно, особенно если пересылать в другую страну...

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Продолжаю описывать содержание других сборников:  "Вот компания какая!"-  здесь 3 композиции. 1-я-попурри на темы детских песен из мультфильмов. Это сольное произведение  под названием "Поделись улыбкою своей".  2-я композиция 4-хручная под названием "Привет от Штрауса"- весёлое попурри в форме рондо.Рефрен- тема чудесной польки-пиццикато  Иоганна Штрауса, а эпизоды -детские песенки из спектакля про трёх поросят, "Антошка" и др.  И ещё одна композиция   -  попурри-шутка для ф-но в 4 руки.Здесь в детские песенки вклиниваются   маленькие фрагменты из известных произведений Моцарта, Клементи, Глинки, как будто композиторы-классики, прищуря глаз, наблюдают за   любимыми героями мультфильмов  и улыбаются.  Уровень сложности приблизительно - 5-6-7 классы.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Я всех не утомила?  Есть ещё у меня  два тоненьких сборничка. Ансамбли для старшеклассников.  "Дороги войны" -  это своеобразный венок песен военных лет."Землянка",Ночь коротка","Вечер на рейде", "Казаки" и др.      Есть 2 лирические композиции на темы песен                     И.О. Дунаевского  из кинофильмов в 4 руки для одного и двух фортепиано.  Сборник этот называется "На крыльях мелодий Дунаевского".    Несколько лет назад я издавала сборник вариаций на темы любимых народных песен  для старших классов.Там среди прочих есть вариации на темы "Живёт моя отрада",   "Самара - городок","В лунном сиянии лес серебрится", фантазия на темы двух народных песен "Коробейники"и "Солдатушки, бравы ребятушки".     Ещё был сборник   обработок русских и украинских  народных  песен для средних классов в 4 руки.  Но, к сожалению, двух последних сборников уже нет - все они быстро продались.  Если  с помощью интернета я  "разбогатею", то появится возможность их переиздать ещё раз.  Вот такой краткий  "творческий  отчёт" я   представила  для информации...

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Алсу, здравствуйте!  К Вам обращаюсь я - автор сборника "Музыкальные чудеса" . С удивлением обнаружила, что мои пьесы вовсю гуляют по интернету, а автор и не в курсе...Нет, я не возмущаюсь, хоть это и откровенное нарушение авторских прав.  Пусть играют ребятишки!  Хочу Вам сказать, что  я уже издала довольно много сборников ф-ной музыки, в основном, это музыка для маленьких учеников.  Но есть сборники и для средних, и для старших классов.  Много ансамблей разного уровня трудности.  Имейте это ввиду.  Если Вам   интересна более подробная информация, её можно прочесть на 113 странице этого сайта  или где-то рядом. А ноты можно приобрести прямо из рук автора, да ещё, при желании,  и с автографом автора. Захотите - свяжитесь со мной.   Прямо на странице сайта.   Анна Колтунова.

----------


## shidan

Буду очень признательна, если сбросите этот скан и мне:laura_2000@inbox.ru

----------


## shidan

Буду очень благодарна, если Вы скинете мне школу Мыльникова:   laura_2000@inbox.ru

----------


## shidan

*Olyushevich*, 
Не могли бы Вы переслать и мне Школу Мыльникова?  С благодарностью...

----------


## НатальяПолякова

> Алсу, здравствуйте!  К Вам обращаюсь я - автор сборника "Музыкальные чудеса" . С удивлением обнаружила, что мои пьесы вовсю гуляют по интернету, а автор и не в курсе...Нет, я не возмущаюсь, хоть это и откровенное нарушение авторских прав.  Пусть играют ребятишки!  Хочу Вам сказать, что  я уже издала довольно много сборников ф-ной музыки, в основном, это музыка для маленьких учеников.  Но есть сборники и для средних, и для старших классов.  Много ансамблей разного уровня трудности.  Имейте это ввиду.  Если Вам   интересна более подробная информация, её можно прочесть на 113 странице этого сайта  или где-то рядом. А ноты можно приобрести прямо из рук автора, да ещё, при желании,  и с автографом автора. Захотите - свяжитесь со мной.   Прямо на странице сайта.   Анна Колтунова.


Здравствуйте, Аннаколтунова! Я работаю в детской музыкальной школе, с большим удовольствием пользуюсь в работе с маленькими учениками Вашим сборником "Крошки из лукошка" . Пьески оригинальные, образные. Вот сегодня только узнала, что Вам можно заказать новые сборники и не только начинающим пианистам, но и для учеников средних и старших классов ДМШ. Я живу на Украине, в Днепропетровской области, так что, я думаю, проблем с пересылкой не должно быть. Напишите мне на мой электронный адрес: nataliya.polakova.64@mail.ru     C нетерпением жду сообщения!

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые форумчане помогите с нотами, очень нужны на конкурс . Барскаускас "Улыбка"     Куперен "Молоточки".  Зарание спасибо

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Наталья, здравствуйте!  Интернет -   штука   для  меня   новая, во многом непонятная.  Где-то я Вам уже ответила, но не уверена, что Вы получили моё сообщение.  Там я описала все  авторские сборники, имеющиеся у меня  в наличии  сейчас.  Ответьте мне , пожалуйста, Вы получили моё сообщение   на  forum.in-ku.com  или нет?  И ещё вопрос: "Крошки из лукошка" у Вас на руках в виде отдельных листков с ксерокопиями или целый сборник?  Я спрашиваю это для того, чтобы понять: нужно Вам высылать такой сборник наряду с другими или в этом нет необходимости?  И третий вопрос: где в Днепропетровской области Вы живёте?  Для пересылки необходим точный адрес, надеюсь, Вы это понимаете.  Всего доброго. Анна.

----------


## tanera

> Уважаемые форумчане помогите с нотами, очень нужны на конкурс . Барскаускас "Улыбка"     Куперен "Молоточки".  Зарание спасибо


У меня есть целый сборник Барскаускаса. Там есть и "Улыбочка" - так он называется в сборнике. Думаю, что это то произведение которое Вы ищете? Скидывать ноты?

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Может быть у кого-то есть фортепианный цикл Н. Синяковой "Городские зарисовки" в 4 руки? Там есть очень эффектный ансамбль "Вечерний город" и "Прогулка".  Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если кто-то встречался с этими нотами.

----------


## lvv89

> У меня есть целый сборник Барскаускаса. Там есть и "Улыбочка" - так он называется в сборнике. Думаю, что это то произведение которое Вы ищете? Скидывать ноты?


Буду очень вам  признательна за сборник. Спасибо за ответ. мой имейл lvv89@mail.ru

----------


## Ольга Езина

Уважаемая tanera, пожалуйста,сбросьте и мне сборник Барскаускаса.Спасибо огромное.olga_ezina@mail.ru

----------


## Кармелита

Уважаемая Аннаколтунова, заинтересовалась и я вашими сборниками, хотела уточнить цену на каждый , количество пьес и какие подробнее для какого класса примерно, я хочу приобрести, моя дочь едет в санаторий в Евпаторию 31 марта, может как то с вами пересеклась бы? это возможно? мне бы такие эффектные, чтобы для концертов сгодились или на конкурс для мл. классов, ну вы понимаете? ответьте поскорее, плиз.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Кармелита!Насколько я понимаю, Вы спрашиваете только о фортепианных сборниках, а не о сольфеджио.  Отвечаю:  "Музыкальные чудеса" - всего 22 пьесы.От подготовительной группы до 4 класса.Цена - 22гривны.   "Крошки из лукошка" - 81 пьеса.Уровень трудности-подготовишки-1-2 класс. Но в конце сборника есть несколько  миниатюр для 3, а может быть и для 4 класса. Всё зависит от ребёнка.  Цена 37гривен. И в "Чудесах", и в "Крошках" есть  по нескольку пьес конкурсных, например "Надоедливая муха-жужжалка", "Весёлые синкопы", "О чём говорили звёзды и дремучий лес", "Пляс Бабы Яги".  На концертах многие пьесы у  учеников младших классов идут на "ура!"  Все остальные сборники в основном ансамбли.  "Вот компания какая!" - одна композиция на темы детских песен из мультфильмов - сольная и 2 других - в 4 руки.  Средние  классы, но можно и для старших дать.    Цена 17 гривен.Думаю, что этот сборничек   так же, как и предыдущие, отвечает Вашим запросам: композиции эффектные.  "Дороги войны" - своеобразный венок песен военных лет в 4 руки. Цена - 12 гр.  "На крыльях мелодий Дунаевского" - 14 гр. Тоже в 4 руки для 1 -го и 2-х ф-но. Оба этих  тоненьких сборника тоже хороши для конкурсов и концертов, но для старшеклассников.  Следующие сборники "Разноцветные воздушные шары" и "Играем с улыбкой" адресованы малышам.  Это ансамблевые сборники.  В них  в среднем по 25-30 пьес, среди которых можно выбрать для концертов достаточное количество.  Стоят оба одинаково: по 32 гривны.  По-моему, я довольно пространно всё описала. Пересечься  в Севастополе, конечно, можно.  Дочка   маленькая или большая?  Сама подъехать в Севастополь сможет?  Или, может быть, там будет организована экскурсия в наш город.   Если Вы её сами повезёте в санаторий, то сразу сможете подъехать в Севастополь.  Он от Евпатории совсем недалеко. Связывайтесь со мной.Я  буду ждать Ваших сообщений.  Анна.

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Помогите разобраться вот в каком вопросе: какой программой вы пользуетесь для сканирования и распознавания нотного текста? Если это Sharp Eye, то где сохраняются файлы после сканирования? Спасибо.

----------


## Emily

*VIKTORIYA111*, я сохраняю в формате xml и потом переношу в нотный редактор. В самой программе ноты распознаются как-то странно  :Blink: ,  приходится потом допечатывать. 
А куда сохранить - это Вы выбираете место на своем компьютере  :Aga:

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Emily, спасибо за ответ, только у меня происходит какая-то странная ситуация. Sharp Eye нормально сканирует и распознаёт, а потом по умолчанию сохраняется внутри себя в каком-то странном формате, который не пересохраняется не в xml, не в  JPGE. И отдельным файлом я его тоже не могу сохранить.

----------


## natali.babinceva

Привет всем. Я очень рада , что нашла столь НУЖНЫЙ форум. Дело в том, что класс с учениками мне доверили СТАРШИЕ колееги только с этого года (5 подготовишек и одна очень слабая 3-клашка), хотя я работаю концертмейстером в музыкалке уже 5 лет. Они мотивировали тем, что я молодая уйду в декрет и мой класс будет некуда деть. 
    А мой вопросс к Вам такой: 1) Года через 2 я хочу подавать на категорию, что для этого надо????? .... Знаю, что  надо выступать с методическим сообщением, учитывая, что у меня младшие классы какие темы можно взять для доклада?
   2) (Концерт класса) для меня пока не реально с 6-ю малышами, может кто посоветует какую нибудь форму выступления или темы, где я моглабы и себя показать и класс выглядел эффектно?

----------


## natali.babinceva

У меня есть:
1. я учусь играть О. Сотникова
2.ступеньки юного пианиста Барахтина Ю.В.
3. 40 уроков начинающего пианиста 1, 2 ч. Альтерман
4 сонатины для маленьких и самых маленьких
 НОООООО, это все в компе, я пока    не умею это все выкладывать в интернет и соответственно не знаю как вас отправить на нужную ссылку. НАУЧИТЕ пожалуйста.

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста ансамбли средней сложности в 6 рук.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста ансамбли средней сложности в 6 рук.


Здравствуйте, безымянный коллега-музыкант!  Я могу предложить Вам несколько пьесок в 6 рук из моего авторского сборничка, который называется "Разноцветные воздушные шары".  Но  сборник печатный, а не в электронном виде.  Сканировать я не умею, да и не пытаюсь осваивать. Моё дело - сочинять в первую очередь.  Пересылка  в Беларусь, наверное, дорогая.   Ну, и плюс стоимость  самого фортепианного  сборника. Это, конечно, усложняет решение вопроса.  Не знаю, заинтересует Вас мой вариант или нет...
    Анна Колтунова. Крым.

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемая Аннаколтунова. Спасибо за ваше предложение, но вынуждена от него отказаться, так как ноты нужны самое большое в течение этой недели.

----------


## tanera

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста ансамбли средней сложности в 6 рук.


Вам надо для какого класса? Или возраста? Вам для конкурса или для концерта? Пишите мне в личку или на emaii  oliver125@mail.ru  Кое что есть, но не знаю подойдет ли Вам.

----------


## tanera

> Привет всем. Я очень рада , что нашла столь НУЖНЫЙ форум. Дело в том, что класс с учениками мне доверили СТАРШИЕ колееги только с этого года (5 подготовишек и одна очень слабая 3-клашка), хотя я работаю концертмейстером в музыкалке уже 5 лет. Они мотивировали тем, что я молодая уйду в декрет и мой класс будет некуда деть. 
>     А мой вопросс к Вам такой: 1) Года через 2 я хочу подавать на категорию, что для этого надо????? .... Знаю, что  надо выступать с методическим сообщением, учитывая, что у меня младшие классы какие темы можно взять для доклада?
>    2) (Концерт класса) для меня пока не реально с 6-ю малышами, может кто посоветует какую нибудь форму выступления или темы, где я моглабы и себя показать и класс выглядел эффектно?


Уважаемая natall.babinceva Если Ваш вопрос еще в силе, то пишите мне в личку, или на email  oliver125@mail.ru  Может я смогу Вам что-то подсказать.

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемые коллеги! нужна ваша помощь! Может быть кто-то знает эту пьесу, помогите узнать автора и название.  http://files.mail.ru/863341BA54E841CABF1787B959E60CC1

----------


## lara27

*VIKTORIYA111*, ссылка не работает

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемые коллеги, нужна ваша помощь! Может кто-то знает эту пьесу, помогите определить название и автора. http://files.mail.ru/A831D12FB8B74E288EAB70AC93BFF44F

----------


## Тандрик

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Здравствуйте LIKANVKZ. Можно Вас попросить выслать мне на почту tkolesnik@mail.ru такие тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте. Очень-очень надо. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Здравствуйте!И нам,пожалуйста,если можно....oksmusic@mail.ru

----------


## utyamish

> Девочки, у меня есть "Детский альбом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Поделюсь со всеми кому интересно, но мне проще по e-mail.


Пожалуйста, вышлите мне на utyamish@mail.ru - заранее большое спасибо

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Девочки, у меня есть "Детский альбом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Поделюсь со всеми кому интересно, но мне проще по e-mail.


Была бы очень рада если бы вы поделились Детским альбомом" Чайковского в 4 руки. Моя  почта:     nbabinceva@mail.ru




> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


А можно и мне тетрадки для малышей выслать? Мой адрес    nbabinceva@mail.ru

----------


## elenadmsh20

> здравствуйте. у меня есть тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте,как объяснять малышам.  есть сборник для обучения детей игре на клавишных  с 3 лет. вот только не знаю -как его вам передать,не разобралась еще))))) может по эл. почте?


Если не сложно, перешлите, пожалуйста тетради-раскраски и сборник и мне elenadmsh20@yandex.ru 
Спасибо.

----------


## chaikalara

Добрый день! И я буду Вам признательна за помощь! Поделитесь пожалуйста и со мной. trubachevalara@mail.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Веселая муз. гимнастика, вып.1 http://files.mail.ru/KZR27N и мне и деткам очень нравится!


Вышлите пожалуйста мне на почту   nbabinceva@mail.ru    Веселую муз. гимнастику, вып.1. Буду очень вам благодарна

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста нотами сборника Матвеев "Разноцветные камушки", пьесы в 4 руки. Была на конкурсе фортепианных ансамблей, услышала две его пьесы, очень понравились. Этот сборник ( 4тетради) старый, давно не переиздавался. Может у кого-то в закромах есть?

----------


## natali.babinceva

[QUOTE=Андреева Наталья;4552649][b]" ансамбли (фо-но ) в 4 руки, а еще лучше для 6, но для начинающих?
Вот всё что насобирала с помощью коллег-форумчан для 6-ти ручных ансамблей http://files.mail.ru/7BPZZ9 Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится!! ( Сообщение на форуме)
А можно и мне ансамбли в 6 рук  nbabinceva@mail.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Форумчане, помогите. Нужны ноты современников Моцарта, особенно интересуют чехи. Уровень   4-6 классы для конкурса.


Уважаемая Татьяна, помощь конечно ОЧЕНЬ запоздалая, но у меня есть Альбом фортепианных пьес
 композиторов ХVI-ХХ веков. "Забытые мелодии"ч.1,2

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

natali.babinceva к сожалению ваша ссылка на ансамбли не работает. Может быть вы вышлете на почту vika.viktoriya1001@mail.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

> если о методике - то вот такой есть материал:
> http://ifolder.ru/27931987 - Москаленко
> http://ifolder.ru/27932458 - Бернстейн


Скиньте мне на почту пожалуйста методику Бернстейн, Барсукова.Весёлая музыкальная гимнастика . nbabinceva@mail.ru   Очень Вам благодарна

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кому интересно - могу поделиться Музыкальными прописями для малышей.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> natali.babinceva к сожалению ваша ссылка на ансамбли не работает. Может быть вы вышлете на почту vika.viktoriya1001@mail.ru


Уважаемая VIKTORIYA111, похоже я Вас ввела в заблуждение, извените меня, это все из за моего несовершенства владением ПК и не умением вставлять цитаты.... Дело в том, что Я просила Андрееву Наталью переслать мне ноты т. к. ссылка не работала. Еще раз извените меня за мое невежество.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кому интересно - могу поделиться Музыкальными прописями для малышей.


Скиньте мне  пожалуйста на почту  Музыкальные прописи для малышей. nbabinceva@mail.ru Очень Вам благодарна

----------


## natali.babinceva

> *А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь II. 12 пьес для фортепиано в 4 руки*
> http://files.mail.ru/25BPJ2


А можно мне на почту скинуть  А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь II. 12 пьес для фортепиано в 4 руки и его же
Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь I. 24 пьесы для фортепиано
А то ссылка уже устарела  nbabinceva@mail.ru

----------


## TanjaZ

Вот обновлённые ссылки:
*А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь I. 24 пьесы для фортепиано* http://files.mail.ru/YR87APYR87APYR87APYR87APYR87APXX
*А. Смелков. Альбом для детей и юношества. Тетрадь II. 12 пьес для фортепиано в 4 руки* http://files.mail.ru/25BPJ225BPJ225BPJ225BPJ225BPJ2XX

----------


## natali.babinceva

TanjaZ, спасибо   большое за обнавление.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кому интересно - могу поделиться Музыкальными прописями для малышей.


Виктория, спасибо вам за прописи

----------


## natali.babinceva

Привет Всем, может я повторяюсь, но я могу предложить....
Для малышей:
Альтерман 40 уроков 1,2 ч
Сонатины для маленьких и самых маленьких
Анна Колтунова - Крошки из лукошка, Музыкальные чудеса
Музыкальное дерево Ф. Кларк
Первые шаги  С. Голованова 1,2 ч.
Гаммы с радостью
Ю. Литовко Музыкальный букварь
О. Сотникова_Я учусь играть
ЖИЛ – БЫЛ У БАБУШКИ… маленькие пьески для маленьких
О. Геталова В МУЗЫКУ С РАДОСТЬЮ
ПОРА ИГРАТЬ МАЛЫШ Для учащихзся подготовительного и первого класса
АЗБУКА ИГРЫ НА ФОРТЕПИАНО Для учащихзся подготовительного и первого класс
ФОРТЕПИАННАЯ ШКОЛА ФАИНЫ БРЯНСКОЙ
Ю. Барахтина СТУПЕНЬКИ ЮНОГО ПИАНИСТА
Веселые нотки Сборн. пьес для ф-но

----------


## natali.babinceva

Деткам чуть постарше:
10 сонатин Л. Карпенко
Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано
Музыкальный салончик  Т. Хдамович
Мини джаз М. Шмитц
М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано
Л. Старовойтова Игра в игру на фортепиано
М Шух Легенды старого замка
М Шух первые шаги
Н. Рыгин КАРУСЕЛЬ ДЕТСТВА
КЛАССЕН Музыкальные эскизы 1,2 тетр.
БЮРГМЮЛЛЕР 25 Этюдов
О. Геталова ЛЕТОМ В ДЕРЕВНЕ
Т Смирнова ALLEGRO №2,3 тетради
МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ЗООПАРК Н. Рыгин
БУКЕТ В ДЖАЗОВЫХ ТОНАХ Легкие джазовые транскрипции классических мелодий

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемая natali.babinceva сбросьте, пожалуйста мне на почту Новую школу игры на фортепиано ( Сост. Цыганова Т. и Королькова) Мини джаз М. Шмитца, Волшебный мир фортепиано М. Глушенко и Фортепианную школу Ф. Брянской    vika/viktoriya1001@mail.ru

----------


## lerpis

И мне если можно Новую школу игры на фортепиано ( Сост. Цыганова Т. и Королькова) Мини джаз М. Шмитца, Волшебный мир фортепиано М. Глушенко 
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!
lerpis@mail.ru

----------


## фортепьянка

Можно и мне методику Барсуковой, Бернстейн, Веселую музыкальню гимнастику на почту elenaluckina@mail.ru

----------


## Галинка888

Здравствуйте,и мне можно методику Барсуковой, Бернстейн, Веселую музыкальню гимнастику на почту gklnt524@mail.ru

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Уважаемая natali.babinceva сбросьте, пожалуйста мне на почту Новую школу игры на фортепиано ( Сост. Цыганова Т. и Королькова) Мини джаз М. Шмитца, Волшебный мир фортепиано М. Глушенко и Фортепианную школу Ф. Брянской vika.viktoriya1001@mail.ru

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кому интересно - могу поделиться Музыкальными прописями для малышей.


Здравствуйте!И нам,пожалуйста,если можно....oksmusic@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

> Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кому интересно - могу поделиться Музыкальными прописями для малышей.


Буду очень благодарна,если и мне вышлите прописи.
tinapt@yandex.ru

----------


## павел басалаев

Виктория, скиньте пожалуйста сборник музыкальные ноты для малышей на почту pbasalaev@rambler.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

> И мне если можно Новую школу игры на фортепиано ( Сост. Цыганова Т. и Королькова) Мини джаз М. Шмитца, Волшебный мир фортепиано М. Глушенко 
> СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!
> lerpis@mail.ru


Отослала в 2х письмах. Надеюсь, все нормально дошло?

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемая natali.babinceva сбросьте, пожалуйста мне на почту Новую школу игры на фортепиано ( Сост. Цыганова Т. и Королькова) Мини джаз М. Шмитца, Волшебный мир фортепиано М. Глушенко и Фортепианную школу Ф. Брянской    vika/viktoriya1001@mail.ru


Вика, Говорят, что адрес такой не существует.....

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

> Здравствуйте!И нам,пожалуйста,если можно....oksmusic@mail.ru


Огромное спасибо, VIKTORIYA111! Все получили,будем заниматься!

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

> Вика, Говорят, что адрес такой не существует.....


Да, всё правильно говорят. Я там ошиблась в одном символе, поэтому если вам не  трудно - повторите пожалуйста на этот адрес: vika.viktoriya1001@mail.ru Буду вам очень благодарна.

----------


## natali.babinceva

Виктория, все отправлено, но Волшебный мир фортепиано отправила "как попало" просмотрите пожалуйста все страницы по порядку, что не хватает дополню. 
Спасибо Вам за прописи.

----------


## madam.tika

VIKTORIYA111,
буду признательна, если Вы вышлите прописи для малышей.
kasper64@yandex.ru

----------


## ekaterina111

[QUOTE=natali.babinceva;4630477]Деткам чуть постарше:
10 сонатин Л. Карпенко
Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано
Музыкальный салончик  Т. Хдамович
Мини джаз М. Шмитц
М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано
Л. Старовойтова Игра в игру на фортепиано
М Шух Легенды старого замка
М Шух первые шаги
Н. Рыгин КАРУСЕЛЬ ДЕТСТВА
КЛАССЕН Музыкальные эскизы 1,2 тетр.
БЮРГМЮЛЛЕР 25 Этюдов
О. Геталова ЛЕТОМ В ДЕРЕВНЕ
Т Смирнова ALLEGRO №2,3 тетради
МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ЗООПАРК Н. Рыгин
БУКЕТ В ДЖАЗОВЫХ ТОНАХ Легкие джазовые транскрипции классических мелодий
,
Уважаемая natali.babinceva, меня очень заинтересовали нотки - сонатины для маленьких и самых маленьких, Рыгин "Карусель детства" и "Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик". Буду вам очень благодарна, если поделитесь. Почта catya.lysenko@yandex.ru

----------


## madam.tika

Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду признательна за сборнички 
Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано

kasper64@yandex.ru

----------


## oksana69

Уважаемая natali.babinceva скиньте пожалуйста сборник Гаммы с радостью,О. Геталова ЛЕТОМ В ДЕРЕВНЕ,М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано,Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано ,Музыкальный салончик Т. Хдамович,Н. Рыгин КАРУСЕЛЬ ДЕТСТВА заранее благодарю         oksanka.notka@mail.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

[QUOTE=ekaterina111;4632537]


> Деткам чуть постарше:
> 10 сонатин Л. Карпенко
> Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано
> Музыкальный салончик  Т. Хдамович
> Мини джаз М. Шмитц
> М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано
> Л. Старовойтова Игра в игру на фортепиано
> М Шух Легенды старого замка
> М Шух первые шаги
> ...


Все отправила, желаю Вам удачи.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду признательна за сборнички 
> Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано
> 
> kasper64@yandex.ru


Волшебный мир отправлю позже, а карусель, зоопарк, салончик  уже летит к Вам.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Волшебный мир отправлю позже, а карусель, зоопарк, салончик  уже летит к Вам.


волшебный мир отправила, проверте наличие всех страниц.

----------


## tbasalaeva

И мне пожалуйста скиньте сборник: Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано. На почту pbasalaev@rambler.ru

----------


## Алиссандра

Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду очень признательна за сборнички 
Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",

----------


## Радуга)

Девочки, здравствуйте.

Смирнова Т. есть на рутрекере "Фортепиано. Интенсивный курс"

у меня к вам такой вопрос.
доча (7.4г) пошла заниматься фортепиано, в частном порядке. Учительница ей нравится, прошу у Вас совета, что порекомендуете для домашних заданий? какую литературу? интересную и чтобы родитель без муз.образования мог разобраться?
А то я только по сказкам, которые для дочи скачала, стала понимать, что к чему в музыке))))

может, у кого-то есть ссылки на книгу Т. Боровик со всеми страничками? здесь она есть, но некоторые стр отсутствуют - 12, 16, 24, 26, 30, 56, 64, 90, 108, 109.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> И мне пожалуйста скиньте сборник: Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",М. Глушенко Волшебный мир фортепиано. На почту pbasalaev@rambler.ru


Карусель, зоопарк, салончик все отправила . Волшебный мир проверте страницы, Приятного Вам музицирования.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду очень признательна за сборнички 
> Рыгин "Карусель детства" ,"Музыкальный зоопарк", Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик",


Александра если напишете Ваш электронный адрес, тогда смогу все отправить.

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Девочки, здравствуйте.
> 
> Смирнова Т. есть на рутрекере "Фортепиано. Интенсивный курс"
> 
> у меня к вам такой вопрос.
> доча (7.4г) пошла заниматься фортепиано, в частном порядке. Учительница ей нравится, прошу у Вас совета, что порекомендуете для домашних заданий? какую литературу? интересную и чтобы родитель без муз.образования мог разобраться?
> А то я только по сказкам, которые для дочи скачала, стала понимать, что к чему в музыке))))
> 
> может, у кого-то есть ссылки на книгу Т. Боровик со всеми страничками? здесь она есть, но некоторые стр отсутствуют - 12, 16, 24, 26, 30, 56, 64, 90, 108, 109.


Уважаемая Радуга, совсем недавно я для себя нашла (как мне кажется) не плохой сборник "Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано" и могу его вам переслать. Во первых его вам хватит на несколько лет обучения (он толстенький) 2. В нем постепенно расказывается в игровой форме о бо всем что должен знать начинающий музыкант 3. Состовитель, помимо классического репертуара вводит пьесы и современных композиторов.

----------


## Радуга)

> Уважаемая Радуга, совсем недавно я для себя нашла (как мне кажется) не плохой сборник "Цыганова Г., Королькова И. (сост.) Новая школа игры на фортепиано" и могу его вам переслать. Во первых его вам хватит на несколько лет обучения (он толстенький) 2. В нем постепенно расказывается в игровой форме о бо всем что должен знать начинающий музыкант 3. Состовитель, помимо классического репертуара вводит пьесы и современных композиторов.


 Наташа, спасибо большое, что отозвались :) посмотрела этот сборник (скачала с рутрекера) - и вправду интересно написано и понятно))))
А то доча уже пишет ноты, а что за вертикальные черточки на строке, я и сама не знала :)
очень удобно, что несколько нот - и потом можно проигрывать, и стихи тоже есть)))
так всё описано вдохновляюще, что руки чешутся сесть за пианино и пробовать (только что открыла книгу), но время пол-12 ночи и подожду до утра)))

какие отзывы про Первозванскую? :)

----------


## lara27

Радуга), здравствуйте, в книге Т.Боровик (если речь о том что я думаю) есть все страницы, просто те, которых как бы нет, это чистые листы, т.к. предыдущие - для вырезания картинок

----------


## Алиссандра

Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду очень признательна за сборник 
Т. Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик". на почту rubatto@yandex.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Уважаемая natali.babinceva буду очень признательна за сборник 
> Т. Хдамович "Музыкальный салончик". на почту rubatto@yandex.ru


Дорогая Алиссандра, я Вам отправила салончик, но.. мне говорят (те кому я до этого отсылала его) он не открывается,  если и у Вас такая же история, то чуть попозже я выставлю ссылки на некоторые ноты, там будет и музыкальный салончик. Буду рада если Вам чем нибудь помогу.

----------


## natali.babinceva

дорогие коллеги извените что так долго, комп стал очень сильно тормозить... Поэтому выкладываю по немножку
http://yadi.sk/d/GVFu_qcl4MBw0 музыкальный паровозик
http://yadi.sk/d/B-pjwBJX4MByC    В музыку с радостью
http://yadi.sk/d/IANcWlPk4MC00   Альтерман 40 уроков 2 ч.
http://yadi.sk/d/3LSvQ9L14NSPK   веселые нотки
http://yadi.sk/d/FRmt3Pmc4NSTe  сонатины для маленьких
http://yadi.sk/d/yAWvKsiD4NSY0  пора играть малыш
http://yadi.sk/d/MfucxA_U4NSiw     жил был у бабушки серенький козлик
http://yadi.sk/d/NOIgWoX34NSnE     А Колтунова

----------


## VIKTORIYA111

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть запись фортепианного переложения балета "Чиполлино" К. Хачатуряна?

----------


## zakr

*natali.babinceva*, скиньте мне, пжл, два сборника Рыгина на почту zakrevskaya08@mail.ru

----------


## fufif57

Большое спасибо за сборники!

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть запись фортепианного переложения балета "Чиполлино" К. Хачатуряна?


http://yadi.sk/d/kwwiRFLR4NskQ   чиполлино

----------


## natali.babinceva

> *natali.babinceva*, скиньте мне, пжл, два сборника Рыгина на почту zakrevskaya08@mail.ru


Ловите, они летят к Вам.  :Victory:

----------


## lara27

Здесь ноты  Чиполлино, а записи нет ((
http://files.mail.ru/38C7F9902DC6499B9DDFD563F50A6F99

----------


## natali.babinceva

http://yadi.sk/d/jpDzsoQt4NzLQ   волшебный мир фортепиано
http://yadi.sk/d/7nqtzJ3W4Nzhg  карусель детства Рыгин
http://yadi.sk/d/Dd_GmM_G4Nzjg   музыкальный зоопарк  Рыгин
Вот еще немного нот загружаю

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть запись фортепианного переложения балета "Чиполлино" К. Хачатуряна?


VIKTORIYA111 Вы меня извените (я не увидела что вам надо запись ),  я вам отправила ноты  :Blush2:

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите найти ноты талантливого композитора Инны Мохначевой:  Этюд-картина "Море", "Волшебное озеро","Мазурка", "Красная шапочка и волк", "Маленькое рондо", "Тихий вечер", "маленькая леди", "Ноктюрн"As-dur и Ф.Цильхер  "У гномов"

----------


## utyamish

Чудесные пьесы в сборнике "Мне грустно" (автор Е.Неугодникова) http://yadi.sk/d/Zkj0OyC_4Sjhw

----------


## ФаЛя

Уважаемые коллеги! Выручайте, пожалуйста. У меня украли ноты : сборник Тороповой "Музыкальные зарисовки" и "Пьесы для 3-4 классов для фортепиано", издательство "Феникс", Ростов-на-Дону. А ученики мои сейчас по этим нотам играют; и вот-вот сдавать академические.  Если у кого есть такие ноты - выложите, пожалуйста. Буду очень вам благодарна.

----------


## TanjaZ

> Уважаемые коллеги! Выручайте, пожалуйста. У меня украли ноты : сборник Тороповой "Музыкальные зарисовки" и "Пьесы для 3-4 классов для фортепиано", издательство "Феникс", Ростов-на-Дону. А ученики мои сейчас по этим нотам играют; и вот-вот сдавать академические.  Если у кого есть такие ноты - выложите, пожалуйста. Буду очень вам благодарна.


"Музыкальные зарисовки" можно скачать по ссылке http://************s.tk/load/0-0-0-216-20
"Лучшее для фортепиано. Сборник пьес для учащихся 3-4 классов ДМШ" здесь http://www.twirpx.com/file/866724/

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Чудесные пьесы в сборнике "Мне грустно" (автор Е.Неугодникова) http://yadi.sk/d/Zkj0OyC_4Sjhw


Уважаемая utyamish Проверте пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на сборник "Мне грустно" , я не смогла открыть.

----------


## TanjaZ

> Уважаемые форумчане, помогите найти ноты талантливого композитора Инны Мохначевой:  Этюд-картина "Море", "Волшебное озеро","Мазурка", "Красная шапочка и волк", "Маленькое рондо", "Тихий вечер", "маленькая леди", "Ноктюрн"As-dur и Ф.Цильхер  "У гномов"


*П. Цильхер "У гномов"* http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/arhiv/pdf/...r_u_gnomov.pdf

----------

Ritulya993 (22.05.2017)

----------


## natali.babinceva

Уважаемые коллеги, я хочу Вас спросить немного не по теме, (не знаю куда этот вопрос адресовать). Где прописано должносные обязоности преподователей музыкальных школ, т.е. что они обязаны делать, что посещать. Сейчас объсню. У меня возник конфликт с зав. отделением она считает, что я должна ходить на все концерты которые проходят у нас в музыкалке, не смотря на то что у меня идут свои уроки. Она говорит , что это моя методическая работа.... так вот я хотела бы узнать, это где нибудь прописано  в Уставе на пример, а то она может сочинять, что угодно, а мы должны ей подчиняться, ведь она Заведующая?

----------


## utyamish

> Чудесные пьесы в сборнике "Мне грустно" (автор Е.Неугодникова) http://yadi.sk/d/Zkj0OyC_4Sjhw


http://dfiles.ru/files/xq7ya5nzt

----------


## utyamish

> Уважаемая utyamish Проверте пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на сборник "Мне грустно" , я не смогла открыть.


http://dfiles.ru/files/xq7ya5nzt

----------


## natali.babinceva

utyamish ОЧЕНЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА НОТЫ   :Smile3:

----------


## oksana69

natali.babinceva права и обязанности педагога должны быть  у директора. и срывать вас с урока на концерты имеет право только директор , если у нас в школе проходит концерт.открытый урок.или лекции мы проводим его в часы когда нет уроков ни у кого ,бывают к нам приезжают с концертом  ,тогда мы переносим уроки ,но только с разрешения директора. Методическая работа она должна вестись.но опять же  не в ущерб урокам.

----------


## Алиссандра

natali.babincevа Большое спасибо за нотки

----------


## Фиеста...

Уважаемые музыкальные педагоги! Моя дочь ( 8 лет) заканчивает подготовительное отделение по классу фортепиано в ДШИ. 29 мая должен состояться вступительный экзамен в первый класс. По новым правилам из тридцати учеников пройдут только 5. Подскажите пожалуйста какую-нибудь пьесу, достойную поступления. Теорию и ноты она знает очень прилично, а вот с произведением преподаватель тянет. А времени-то нет! Помогите пожалуйста!!! Чтобы было не избито. Благодарю заранее. Знаю.что на форуме всегда помогут!

----------


## nrediska

Кому нужно послушать музыку из балета Хачатуряна "Чиполлино"?  http://mp3-music.su/music/%D7%E8%EF%...2%F3%F0%FF%ED+

----------


## Кармелита

Анна, спасибо за подробные описания. С дочкой не получилось... мы с народн. ансамбл. собираемся в Ялту на конкурс, вот тогда я сама лично отберу у вас для себя!!!! Спасибо! До связи))))

----------


## Кармелита

> Уважаемые музыкальные педагоги! Моя дочь ( 8 лет) заканчивает подготовительное отделение по классу фортепиано в ДШИ. 29 мая должен состояться вступительный экзамен в первый класс. По новым правилам из тридцати учеников пройдут только 5. Подскажите пожалуйста какую-нибудь пьесу, достойную поступления. Теорию и ноты она знает очень прилично, а вот с произведением преподаватель тянет. А времени-то нет! Помогите пожалуйста!!! Чтобы было не избито. Благодарю заранее. Знаю.что на форуме всегда помогут!


 Лично у меня дети в апреле в конце 0 класса играли пьесы по 1 кл. такие как Клементи Сонатина до мажор ,Адажио Штейбельта, Марш Шостаковича, Гурлитт Этюд на 1страницу гаммообразные пассажи на слабой доле после баса, а судя по ВАШЕМУ конкурсному отбору!!!! нужно играть уже по 2 классу!!!и когда ж вы выучите сейчас, за месяц? может Косенко Скерцо, учится быстро, правда темп нужен или Роули В стране гномов , это так, чтобы быстро ...Удачи вам желаю! Обращайтесь если чё)))

----------


## Кармелита

> Уважаемые коллеги, я хочу Вас спросить немного не по теме, (не знаю куда этот вопрос адресовать). Где прописано должносные обязоности преподователей музыкальных школ, т.е. что они обязаны делать, что посещать. Сейчас объсню. У меня возник конфликт с зав. отделением она считает, что я должна ходить на все концерты которые проходят у нас в музыкалке, не смотря на то что у меня идут свои уроки. Она говорит , что это моя методическая работа.... так вот я хотела бы узнать, это где нибудь прописано  в Уставе на пример, а то она может сочинять, что угодно, а мы должны ей подчиняться, ведь она Заведующая?


  конечно- это незаконно со стороны вашей Заведующей, я тоже считаю, что всё должно очень точно прописываться и обговариваться во всём, мы вот , например, тоже тычемся как котята по-поводу аттестационн. требований на категории, всё приблизительно, а надо же серьёзно и конкретно готовить всё, чтоб не обломали потом и жди след. аттестации.вот раньше на высшую кат. поступления в муз учил., кое какие конкурсы област. значения, успешные сдвчи академов да метод доклад с откр. уроком.. а теперь- и играй сам на конкурсе в области и конкурсы междунар. подавай и удивляй на откр. уроках!!! кстати, может кто подскажет или подсмотрел где интересную тему откр. урока, чтобы использовать аппаратуру какую или нагл. пособия...

----------


## Инна86

Здравствуйте!!!Очень нужна помощь!!!Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, пьесу для конкурса...ученице будет 9 лет(3 класс), кантилену мы выбрали, а вот с виртуозной пьесой затруднения...хочется что-нибудь яркое и эффектное!)

----------


## Инна86

Можете мне скинуть прописи на почту ivanovainna86@mail.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## корницкая

Инна86: может быть пьеса Шмитца "Микки Маус" подойдёт?

----------


## zakr

> Уважаемые музыкальные педагоги! Моя дочь ( 8 лет) заканчивает подготовительное отделение по классу фортепиано в ДШИ. 29 мая должен состояться вступительный экзамен в первый класс. По новым правилам из тридцати учеников пройдут только 5. Подскажите пожалуйста какую-нибудь пьесу, достойную поступления. Теорию и ноты она знает очень прилично, а вот с произведением преподаватель тянет. А времени-то нет! Помогите пожалуйста!!! Чтобы было не избито. Благодарю заранее. Знаю.что на форуме всегда помогут!


У нас в школе на поступлении не играют суперсложных пьес - все в пределах сборников для 1-го класса. Но если такой конкурс, да даже и если просто поступление - программа  как минимум уже должна быть выбрана, если не выучена.
А вам надо одно произведение? Мы сдаем три - две разнохарактерные пьесы и этюд, а кто посильнее - сонатинку.

----------


## anpish1

По поводу конкурсного отбора в 1-й класс-мы в этом году у себя на отделе выбрали конкурсную пьесу обязательную для всех.Детки играют 3 пьески:1-этюд,2-конкурсная пьеса,3-свободный выбор.Плюс читка с листа элементарных ритмических схем(звуковысотных естественно)

----------


## anpish1

Кармелита,по поводу аттестационных требований-они очень чёткие и прописаны в определённом документе,который ваша администрация обязана иметь.На педсовете в начале учебного года директор обязан ознакомить  с ними всех аттестующихся в текущем учебном году.Всё что Вы описываете-это самодурство вашего директора,целью которого есть,как Вы написали "обломать".Либо полная его(директора)некомпетенция.

----------


## Фиеста...

Девочки, спасибо за отзывчивость и оперативность. Все ноты и видео нашла. Начали учить сами. В понедельник будем ставить педагога перед фактом. Спасибо ещё раз. Не прощаюсь. Думаю за советом обращусь ещё не раз. Учёба только начинается. А вам всем удачи и талантливых учеников!

----------


## Аннаколтунова

> Анна, спасибо за подробные описания. С дочкой не получилось... мы с народн. ансамбл. собираемся в Ялту на конкурс, вот тогда я сама лично отберу у вас для себя!!!! Спасибо! До связи))))


Добрый   вечер,  Кармелита!Когда  Вы   предполагаете  быть   в  Ялте?    Анна.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Здравствуйте,lvv89!  Извините,  не  знаю  Вашего  имени.  Если   я   не  ошибаюсь,  Инна  Мохначёва  живёт   в  Ялте.  Попробуйте  каким-нибудь  образом  связаться  с  ялтинской  музшколой.   Может  быть,  они    подскажут  её  точные координаты.   Всего  доброго.  Аннаколтунова.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Добрый  вечер, Инна!  Я как  автор   могу  предложить  Вам  виртуозную   пьесу   из   моего  сборника  "Крошки   из  лукошка".   Пьеса  называется  "Надоедливая  муха-жужжалка".  Знаю,  что  её  брали  для  конкурсов  как  виртуозное  произведение   не  один  раз.Но  так как  я не владею  компьютером  в  должной  степени,  переслать  её  не  могу,  просто  не  умею. Попросите, пусть  Вам    кто-нибудь   на  Форуме   скинет  эти  нотки. Если  бы  Вы  жили  поближе,  я  могла  бы  переслать  Вам  сам  сборник.Или  если  кто-нибудь  из  Ваших  знакомых  поедет  отдыхать  летом  в  Крым,можно  с  их  помощью  связаться...  Анна   Колтунова, автор  сборников  фортепианной  музыки  для  детей.  Город  Севастополь.

----------


## фортепьянка

> Здравствуйте!!!Очень нужна помощь!!!Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, пьесу для конкурса...ученице будет 9 лет(3 класс), кантилену мы выбрали, а вот с виртуозной пьесой затруднения...хочется что-нибудь яркое и эффектное!)


Можно у вас узнать , какую кантилену вы выбрали! У нас тоже надо играть на конкурсе кантилену!

----------


## Victory Matvienko

Здравствуйте, Анна. Меня зовут Виктория и я бы очень хотела приобрести у Вас Ваши сборники. Скажите как это можно сделать?? И могли бы Вы пожалуйста написать перечень ваших сборников, чтоб я могла выбрать. Премного благодарю! С уважением, Виктория!

----------


## Аришинамама

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Очень нужна ваша помощь. Ищу ноты для игры в 8 рук средняя школа. Может кто перекладывает ноты на 8-ми ручные ансамбли - я куплю. Требуется произведение для концерта. Спасибо

----------


## корницкая

[Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Очень нужна ваша помощь. Ищу ноты для игры в 8 рук средняя школа. Может кто перекладывает ноты на 8-ми ручные ансамбли - я куплю. Требуется произведение для концерта. Спасибо

url]http://files.mail.ru/3D28491AFAC14E82BACC5F64576E70C2[/url] вот ссылка на 2 ансамбля в 8 рук. Сама пока не использовала в своей практике - сижу в декретном отпуске.

----------


## корницкая

> Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Очень нужна ваша помощь. Ищу ноты для игры в 8 рук средняя школа. Может кто перекладывает ноты на 8-ми ручные ансамбли - я куплю. Требуется произведение для концерта. Спасибо


http://files.mail.ru/3D28491AFAC14E82BACC5F64576E70C2[/url] вот ссылка на 2 ансамбля в 8 рук. Сама пока не использовала в своей практике - сижу в декретном отпуске.

----------


## Аришинамама

*Корницкая,* большое спасибо!

----------


## magorinka

*корницкая*, 



> url]http://files.mail.ru/3D28491AFAC14E82BACC5F64576E70C2[/url] вот ссылка на 2 ансамбля в 8 рук


У меня выдает ошибку

----------


## Аришинамама

*корницкая!* Я скачала, все нормально, сегодня уже учителя пробовали играть. Вот я только не запомнила, какое произведение лучше, но труднее. А за ссылочку БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! С уважением Галина

----------


## Аришинамама

*magorinka*, я скачала - все нормально.

----------


## magorinka

Видимо я что то не так делаю.Всегда надо было только по ссылке кликнуть,а сейчас ссылка не реагирует на клик,я ее скопировала,вставила,говорит ошибка.

----------


## корницкая

> Видимо я что то не так делаю.Всегда надо было только по ссылке кликнуть,а сейчас ссылка не реагирует на клик,я ее скопировала,вставила,говорит ошибка.


Если очень-очень нужно, то могу выслать на эл. адрес ))

----------


## magorinka

*корницкая*, Если не трудно вышлите.Мой адрес val5629@yandex.ru

----------


## magorinka

*корницкая*, Спасибо.Все получила.

----------


## Ольга Езина

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги.А может ли кто-нибудь выложить сборник В.Коровицына "Предчуствие красоты" ?

----------


## natali.babinceva

> Если очень-очень нужно, то могу выслать на эл. адрес ))


Если Вам не трудно скиньте и мне на почту ансамбли (у меня то же не открывается). За ранее Вам благодарна. natali.babinceva@yandex.ru

----------


## natali.babinceva

Дорогие коллеги, кто знает куда ставить ударение в фамилии Коровицын? Я считаю, что Коровицын, наша Зав говорит,что Кор*о*вицын.

----------


## корницкая

> Если Вам не трудно скиньте и мне на почту ансамбли (у меня то же не открывается). За ранее Вам благодарна. natali.babinceva@yandex.ru


http://files.mail.ru/97FA3ABA99C146EF9993C2D24D3676C6 вот новая ссылка (но на всякий случай ноты выслала на ящик).

----------


## Vesnamaj

Здравствуйте,друзья! подскажите,пожалуйста,камерный дуэт для 3-4 кл. Если можно и ссылку,где скачать.

----------


## Шмакова Светлана

уважаемые коллеги!помогите пожайлуста с программой по ФГТ "концертмейстерский класс"с участием иллюстраторов духовиков.Если у кого есть возможность ,поделитесь пожайлуста нотами для конкурсов для учащихся 2-3 классов.мой адрес muzik_shkola@mail.ru

----------


## orlica-57

как-то потерялась тема Школы игры Мыльникова "Рождение игрушки".... обещали выложить, но так и нет( пожалуйста, надежда только на вас!

----------


## Manka79

Уважаемые коллеги !!! 
Может у кого есть ноты Ансамбли для фортепиано. Средние классы. Вып. 13. Сост. В. Пороцкий. 1990 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## fufif57

> http://files.mail.ru/97FA3ABA99C146EF9993C2D24D3676C6 вот новая ссылка (но на всякий случай ноты выслала на ящик).


Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Popova Olena

Уважаемые коллеги!!! Может у кого есть ноты ансамбля для 8 рук Альбер Ловиньяк "Марш для одинокого рояля" Буду очень признательна за помощь.

----------


## Popova Olena

Может кому будет интересен Джоплин "Концертный вальс" http://files.mail.ru/21C5B33E01B74BC4B065DF06742AC583, 
Гаврилин "Часики" http://files.mail.ru/E0F9CB2956AB46DBAC274D3F0CC6C5F3

----------


## valigo

Здравствуйте! Ищу сборник Геталовой "В музыку с радостью" *2011 года*! Перерыл весь интернет-все ссылки битые...может кто-то поделиться?

----------


## lerpis

> Здравствуйте! Ищу сборник Геталовой "В музыку с радостью" *2011 года*! Перерыл весь интернет-все ссылки битые...может кто-то поделиться?


этот сборник?
http://files.mail.ru/9C9724350F8B4A618E2C175B8445B293

----------


## valigo

Спасибо,конечно....но это сборник 2005 года,а мне нужен 2011..он расширенный

----------


## _LoRa_

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста. Нужны ноты П.Захарова Скерцо. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Редко захожу в эту темку, а сегодня зашла и увидела такой щедрый подарок от *Анны Колтуновой*! Анна, для меня Ваши сборники - новенькие и с удовольствием и трепетом уже хочется раскрыть их интернет -странички и начинать постигать. Спасибо Вам огромное за столь щедрый подарок, которым не все поделяться вот так бесплатно и по-доброму!! Успехов Вам и радости в творчестве!

----------


## Баркарола

Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужны ноты украинских народных песен или танцев для фортепиано.Особенно 4-8 класс. Подойдут и полифонии ,и вариации на темы украинских народных песен, и попурри, и ансамбли.

----------


## Emily

Українські народні пісні (ансамблі)

http://yadi.sk/d/teQsOT335cAbE

----------


## Owl-Baby

Татьяна Юдовина-Гальперина "За роялем без слез, или Я - детский педагог"

----------


## Owl-Baby

Г. Сасько Украинские песни для фортепиано в 2 и 4 руки

----------


## Татьяна06

ищу ноты Кос-Анатольского "Весенний шум", очень нужно .Спасибо.

----------


## Маженка

Девочки,кто-нибудь делал  метод.работу (желательно по общему фортепиано)или по ф-но?любую интересную тему?можно связанную с развитием ритма?

----------


## anpish1

Маженка,Вы имеете в виду методический доклад?

----------


## Маженка

Можно доклад,реферат!если у Вас есть выручите,пожалуйста!

----------


## Тюпа

У нас на фортепианном отделе сотрудница делала очень интересный и на мой взгляд полезный доклад на тему "Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано", так как дети за неимением свободного времени медленно и не очень грамотно разбирают самостоятельно пьесы, то мне кажется эта тема очень актуальна в наше время. Посмотрите литературу Камаева Т.Ю., Камаев А.Ф. "Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано, игровой курс", заказать литературу можно на сайте www.classica21.ru.

----------


## belta123

> Г. Сасько Украинские песни для фортепиано в 2 и 4 руки


Я не поняла со скачиванием. Если с паролем, то пришлите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Я не поняла со скачиванием. Если с паролем, то пришлите, пожалуйста.


нет пароля. справа кнопочка "загрузить"

----------


## Owl-Baby

Т. Юдовина-Гальперина "Большая музыка - маленькому музыканту" в 5 частях


Олег Хромушин В джазе только дети

----------


## Owl-Baby

О. Геталова, И. Визная В музыку с радостью

Г. Ф. Калинина Музыкальные прописи для малышей
Узоры на нотном стане. Разработка мелкой моторики для самых маленьких: учимся писать скрипичный и басовый ключ, ноты со штилями и без штилей, длительности, штрихи, оттенки, а также ребусы и загадки.

----------


## корницкая

> Т. Юдовина-Гальперина "Большая музыка - маленькому музыканту" в 5 частях
> 
> 
> Олег Хромушин В джазе только дети


очень хочется получить все части "Большой музыки", но не понимаю, как скачать. Может подскажете?

----------


## Owl-Baby

справа от файла серая кнопка "загрузить".
но сейчас мелькнула мысль - может это "хранилище" доступно только для жителей Украины...
напишите ваш мейл, я пришлю.

----------


## корницкая

a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru   "большая музыка маленькому музыканту" все выпуски и  Хромушин. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## солнечныйлуч

> А как вам джаз? Вот произведение у меня играли в прошлом году два мальчика (4-5 кл) я незнаю вообще за какой он класс, но ученики и слушатели были в восторге
> http://files.mail.ru/JJJOMG


Обновите ,пожалуйста ссылки.

----------


## lara27

Девочки! Есть такой композитор А.Лапин, который написал пьесы "Мальвина", "Буратино". Вы не знаете это части сюиты? Есть ли у кого еще произведения этого автора?

----------


## elenadmsh20

> Девочки! Есть такой композитор А.Лапин, который написал пьесы "Мальвина", "Буратино". Вы не знаете это части сюиты? Есть ли у кого еще произведения этого автора?


Может быть, фамилия композитора Лепин? Тогда есть сборник фортепианных пьес "Буратино"

----------


## lara27

Да, видимо Лепин. Спасибо, Леночка, нашла в инете. :Smile3:

----------


## svetlanochka

> Киевский композитор Ирина Волкова


Здравствуйте! У кого есть какие-либо сведения об авторе Ирине Волковой (киевском композиторе)? Пишу методические рекомендации на ее цикл пьес (Зимовим вечором, Зіронька, У небі високо, Мандри до країни мрій.Океан... и другие пьесы сборника), хотелось бы узнать информацию об истории создания этого цикла, а также если есть что-то о других произведениях автора. Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## L-i-n-a

Здравствуйте, уважаемые пианисты. Не могли бы вы помочь найти ноты *ансамбля С.Смольянинова "Кораблик Адмиралтейства"*. Я нашла только в сборниках, но нашим пианистам нужен только один этот ансамбль. Может вы где-нибудь видели отдельно это произведение. Помогите, пожалуйста)

----------


## Emily

> Я нашла только в сборниках, но нашим пианистам нужен только один этот ансамбль


А чем Вас не устраивают сборники? :Smile3: 
Распечатайте из них только один ансамбль

----------


## L-i-n-a

> А чем Вас не устраивают сборники?
> Распечатайте из них только один ансамбль


Сборники в интернете, оттуда нельзя распечатать. :No2:

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Сборники в интернете, оттуда нельзя распечатать.


не могли бы Вы дать ссылку на этот сборник?

----------


## L-i-n-a

> не могли бы Вы дать ссылку на этот сборник?


Да. конечно)
Здесь )

----------


## Owl-Baby

*
Джаз для детей - джазовые пьесы для младших классов отделения фортепиано ДМШ*

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Может кто подскажет и поделится интересной пьесой для конкурса фортепианных ансамблей. Нужно две разнохарактерные. С одной определились. Нужно что-то спокойное, мелодичное. Возраст 3-4 класс. И ещё повторюсь с просьбой: подскажите, где можно найти сборник - 
      Матвеев "Разноцветные камушки", пьесы в 4 руки. Была на конкурсе фортепианных ансамблей, услышала две его пьесы, очень понравились. Этот    
     сборник ( 4тетради) старый, давно не переиздавался. Может у кого-то в закромах есть хоть какие его пьесы?

----------


## natali.babinceva

Дорогие коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста. Недавно купила сборник "Раз, два, три, четыре, пять! Начинаю я играть " Т. Донченко, Л. Захорова, но вот какая проблема в сборнике нет 5,6,7,8 и 73, 74, 75, 76 страниц, может кто сможет мне найти недостающие страницы, я вам буду очень благодарна ;-)

----------


## magorinka

> Уважаемые коллеги! Может кто подскажет и поделится интересной пьесой для конкурса фортепианных ансамблей. Нужно две разнохарактерные. С одной определились. Нужно что-то спокойное, мелодичное. Возраст 3-4 класс. И ещё повторюсь с просьбой: подскажите, где можно найти сборник - 
>       Матвеев "Разноцветные камушки", пьесы в 4 руки. Была на конкурсе фортепианных ансамблей, услышала две его пьесы, очень понравились. Этот    
>      сборник ( 4тетради) старый, давно не переиздавался. Может у кого-то в закромах есть хоть какие его пьесы?


А какие пьесы Матвеева надо?

----------


## belta123

> А какие пьесы Матвеева надо?


     Я слышала очень красивую пьесу "Зимняя песня" (если не ошибаюсь). А больше не знаю его пьес. Нужно что-то лиричное, кантиленное для 3-4 класса, хочется не слишком известное, "примелькавшееся".

----------


## magorinka

У меня 4я тетрадь ,там этой пьесы нет

----------


## Людмилаизосимова

VIKTORIYA111 Буду признательна, если Вы вышлите прописи для малышей.  lyudmila_izosimova@mail.ru

----------


## belta123

> У меня 4я тетрадь ,там этой пьесы нет


   А вы можете отсканировать сборник, может что-то ещё подберу. Из того что есть ни на чём не могу остановиться.

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужен интересный ансамбль для 3-5 класса зарубежного композитора 19-20 века. Буду рада всем предложенным  вариантам

----------


## jorjetta

Дорогие коллеги! Хочу к Рождеству устроить концерт из пьес   балета "Щелкунчик" Чайковского.Огромная просьба,укажите пожалуйста сайт или пост куда можно обратиться за нотами,если таковые есть в ансамбле.очень надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------


## belta123

> Дорогие коллеги! Хочу к Рождеству устроить концерт из пьес   балета "Щелкунчик" Чайковского.Огромная просьба,укажите пожалуйста сайт или пост куда можно обратиться за нотами,если таковые есть в ансамбле.очень надеюсь на вашу помощь.


   Вот здесь есть литературно-музыкальная композиция по "Щелкунчику" ( 45 стр.) может что-то возьмёте http://nsokolov.nnov.ru/ch

----------


## belta123

Вот здесь есть "Танец пастушков" ( выпуск 9 младшие классы)
http://ale07.ru/music/notes/song/for...li.htm#song_m9

----------


## belta123

> Дорогие коллеги! Хочу к Рождеству устроить концерт из пьес   балета "Щелкунчик" Чайковского.Огромная просьба,укажите пожалуйста сайт или пост куда можно обратиться за нотами,если таковые есть в ансамбле.очень надеюсь на вашу помощь.


    Сообщите адрес, вышлю "Фея Драже" и "Вальс цветов"

----------


## Owl-Baby

Может есть у кого-то ноты для начинающих на украинском языке - посібник "Музичні зернятка" - для занятий с малышами 4-5 лет, с крупными нотками-картинками? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Здравствуйте!
Очень заинтересовали сборники 
Г. Ф. Калинина Музыкальные прописи для малышей
Хромушин в джазе только дети.
Буду очень признательна, если скините на почту. n.kaschirina@yandex.ru 
По ссылкам ничего не скачивается.

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Здравствуйте!
> Очень заинтересовали сборники 
> Г. Ф. Калинина Музыкальные прописи для малышей
> Хромушин в джазе только дети.
> Буду очень признательна, если скините на почту. n.kaschirina@yandex.ru 
> По ссылкам ничего не скачивается.


Прописи весят 35 Мб, почта ограничивает пересылку больших файлов  :No2: 
Хромушина отправила.

----------


## marrgosha

а можно перезалить ссылку?)Очень нужны нотки!!!Спасибо)

----------


## marrgosha

А можно еще раз сканировать, а то выдает ошибку!!очень нужны нотки)заранее спасибо)

----------


## natali.babinceva

Дорогие коллеги, всем доброго дня. Я хочу обратиться к Вам спросъбой. Дело в том, что скоро мне предстоит впервые заполнять личные карточки учащихся, а с фонтазией у меня туговато на 10 человек писать чтот то разное. Подскажите, какие Вы применяете дежурные фразы для характеристики ваших учеников. Заранее Вам спасибо.

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Дорогие коллеги, всем доброго дня. Я хочу обратиться к Вам спросъбой. Дело в том, что скоро мне предстоит впервые заполнять личные карточки учащихся, а с фонтазией у меня туговато на 10 человек писать чтот то разное. Подскажите, какие Вы применяете дежурные фразы для характеристики ваших учеников. Заранее Вам спасибо.


*тут* было, посмотрите.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Большое спасибо, все получила!  :Yahoo: 
Ещё хотела спросить, если у кого книги  Е.Хайнер и сборники О. Геталовой "Обученье без мученья! , "В деревне"  "УЧусь импровизировать и сочинять" "Весёлый слоненок! " ?
Так же интересуют работы по чтению с листа!!!
Буду очень, очень, благодарна. :Tender: 
мой адрес n.kaschirina@yandex.ru

----------


## Тандрик

Отправила 2 тетради "Учусь импровизировать и сочинять". если все получилось, то отправлю еще 3 тетради. И сборник Геталовой  "В деревне" нашелся и Вам отправлен.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Большое спасибо Юле и Татьяне! 
Все получила! Сборник Геталовой " В музыку с радостью" у меня был, мне из Питера привозили, но мои коллеги оч. благодарны Вам. Покупать дорого, а перепечатывается на ксероксе плохо, невозможно все страницы ровно переснять, только если сборник разрывать на отдельные странички, а мне его жалко. 
В работе с учениками мне очень нравится сборник упражнений  Э.-М. Барнем «Дюжина упражнений на фортепиано каждый день».  у кого-нибудь есть издание с  Переводом и комментариями Г.И. Добровольской Новосибирск. 2001?

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Отправила 2 тетради "Учусь импровизировать и сочинять". если все получилось, то отправлю еще 3 тетради. И сборник Геталовой  "В деревне" нашелся и Вам отправлен.


пришлите пожалуйста и мне: sherstya@gmail.com

----------


## natali.babinceva

> *тут* было, посмотрите.


Спасибо большо, нашла.

----------


## natali.babinceva

Елена Хайнер ее книга, http://yadi.sk/d/1wT8z9w8CHHTU

----------


## Тандрик

отправила. посмотрите в почте.

----------


## Owl-Baby

И. Королькова Крохе-музыканту
нотная азбука для самых маленьких, часть 1

----------


## Owl-Baby

И. Королькова Я буду пианистом часть 1

----------


## ФаЛя

Уважаемые коллеги! Может у кого есть ноты пьес для фортепиано Дм. Евтуховича? Или ноты пьес белорусских композиторов для фоно, 7 класс? Поделитесь ,пожалуйста. Очень благодарна.

----------


## елена1321

> Отправила 2 тетради "Учусь импровизировать и сочинять". если все получилось, то отправлю еще 3 тетради. И сборник Геталовой  "В деревне" нашелся и Вам отправлен.


Если можно,пришлите и мне на адрес; elena-niko@mail.ru Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Татьяна06

Уважаемые коллеги ! Выручайте ! Срочно нужны ноты Борис Печерский "Плясуны" для 8-ми рук, Лавиньяк.  "Марш - галоп" для 8-ми рук, Биберган "Полька Нора" для 8- ми рук, а также любые обработки Назарова...
Спасибо !

----------


## Owl-Baby

Коллеги, прошу о помощи! Подскажите, у каких композиторов есть пьесы на тему Паганини (любой класс, любая форма).
Я нашла только Вариации на тему Паганини в обр. Выготского и 2 этюда Берковича.
Задумала мероприятие, и впридачу к этим пьесам хотелось бы еще несколько.

----------


## anpish1

С.Рахманинов  Рапсодия на тему Паганини.Но это только послушать в записи можно в качестве ознакомления.

----------


## Owl-Baby

мне нужны произведения, которые смогут исполнить дети.

----------


## belta123

> Коллеги, прошу о помощи! Подскажите, у каких композиторов есть пьесы на тему Паганини (любой класс, любая форма).
> Я нашла только Вариации на тему Паганини в обр. Выготского и 2 этюда Берковича.
> Задумала мероприятие, и впридачу к этим пьесам хотелось бы еще несколько.


  Кроме Выгодского есть интересные вариации у Берковича

----------


## Emily

Этюдов-вариаций у Берковича 6 или 8. Посмотрите в его Школе игры на фортепиано. Если не найдете - я отсканирую.
Взамен на сценарий мероприятия  :Ok:

----------


## Owl-Baby

Вариации Берковича поищу, спасибо!
*Emily*, особого сценария нет. - Хочу рассказать детям о судьбе Паганини, перемежая рассказ их выступлениями, и окончить прослушиванием Рапсодии на тему Паганини Рахманинова.

----------


## anpish1

Прослушивание Рахманинова в конце меропртятия-это будет красиво.Если есть возможность видео-дайте послушать и посмотреть Мацуева-бешенная энергетика!Удачи!

----------


## Emily

И.Беркович Этюды на тему Паганини
http://yadi.sk/d/k3t-dMv3DjD9X

----------


## Owl-Baby

*Emily*, большое Вам спасибо!

----------


## nesabudka

Можете и мне прислать? sontak@mail.ru    Спасибо

----------


## natali.babinceva

Всем доброго времени суток.
Я не помню кто спрашивал, но у меня появилась Геталова "В музыку с радостью" 2010г выпуска   http://yadi.sk/d/sOFIzBodDznti
В свою очередь, хочу спросить, у кого есть   Геталова "В музыку с радостью" для детей 4-6 лет?

----------


## _LoRa_

Девочки, помогите найти ноты В. Трофимова Музыкальная картина на тему В. Шаинского "Кузнечик" Очень надо .Заранее спасибо

----------


## lara27

*_LoRa_*, вот вам Кузнечик
http://files.mail.ru/392F3B8FED0B490F8B05B3DCF8669DBD

----------


## _LoRa_

> *_LoRa_*, вот вам Кузнечик
> http://files.mail.ru/392F3B8FED0B490F8B05B3DCF8669DBD


lara27, спасибо вам огромное.Но у меня не открывается, пишет что файл повреждён. Если можно, пришлите мне на почту larisabedenko@mail.ru :Smile3:

----------


## _LoRa_

> lara27, спасибо вам огромное.Но у меня не открывается, пишет что файл повреждён. Если можно, пришлите мне на почту larisabedenko@mail.ru


Всё равно не могу открыть файл, пишет, что повреждён. Посоветуйте, что нужно сделать или программа у меня не та.Ещё раз большое вам спасибо.

----------


## ЖАННЧИК

> Девочки, помогите найти ноты В. Трофимова Музыкальная картина на тему В. Шаинского "Кузнечик" Очень надо .Заранее спасибо


http://files.mail.ru/DF6C9226FD84439D825EE90D4CB2E94E

----------


## Милава

Добрый день!Я только начинающий  преподаватель. Подскажите какие - нибудь яркие красивые медленные пьесы для 5-6 кл. ДМШ! Ученица очень музыкальная, только вот техника не очень. Хочется чтобы на экзамене она показала себе хорошо. Буду ждать помощи!Заранее спасибо!

----------


## O-ksana

Посмотрите муз.эскизы А.Классена, очень красивые

----------


## Owl-Baby

Глиэр "В полях", Песни без слов Мендельсона №4, №12 (A dur, fis moll), прелюдии Шопена (№№4,6)

----------


## Милава

Спасибо за ответы, Классена уже играли, хотелось что-нибудь другое. А вот прелюдии Шопена еще нет, вот сейчас слушаю, может на них остановимся!Может еще что интересное и необычное  кто -нибудь посоветует?Спасибо всем за ответы!)))

----------


## Милава

Может есть у кого Токката Щуровского?Поделитесь пожалуйста!)

----------


## AuntQ

http://files.mail.ru/57AAE15CCFD74B28957F91112436D27D  Геталова "В музыку с радостью" Для самых маленьких 4 -6 лет

----------


## oksana69

Уважаемые коллеги!!! Может у кого есть выпуски № 22-23,25,26,27,28 Музична школа, эти выпуски для начинающих, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Vera.den

Уважаемые коллеги! Нужно два разнохарактерных произведения для ученицы 5 класса на конкурс Последние произведения: Чайковский "Подснежник" и Черни-Гермер Этюд №32 Ми мажор

----------


## anpish1

Посмотрите Листки из альбома Шумана.

----------


## oksana69

Уважаемые коллеги!!! помогите найти С.Майкапар Прелюд,

----------


## Натали-vesna

Уважаемые коллеки!
Сегодня была на методическом совещании, нам показывали архивное видео работы над полифонией Мальцева С. Я в восторге. Очень хочется просмотреть, ознакомиться со всеми его трудами. Слышала, то у него есть практический курс гармонии для начинающих. Буду признательна, если скинете мне на почту или отправите по ссылкам, буду рада и благодарна всему.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Ау, коллеги!
Может подскажете, хотя бы, где можно заказать и выписать подобные материалы, или сайт? Ничего интернет не находит.  :No2:

----------


## magorinka

[QUOTE=Натали-vesna;4793927]Ау, коллеги!
Может подскажете, хотя бы, где можно заказать и выписать подобные материалы, или сайт? Ничего интернет не находит.  :No2: [/Q
Посмотрите здесь http://************s.at.ua/load/3-3-3

----------


## agidel75

Уважаемые коллеги!Посоветуйте ансамбли для первого года обучения на конкурс.Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Owl-Baby

В сборнике "Здравствуй, малыш!" 2 часть (с Корокодилом Геной на обложке) есть достойные ансамбли для 1-2 классов: Адажио Чайковского из балета "Спящая красавица", Серенада Дон-кихота (не помню автора).
Есть переложение Жульевой Детского альбома Чайковского  - очень доступно, 
в сборнике Геталовой-Визной "В музыку с радостью" есть приятные ансамбли (Песня кота Леопольда, Вальс цветов из Щелкунчика).

----------


## Кармелита

У еня есть ноты Щуровского, как вам их дать?
 надо отсканировать и как то выложить

----------


## agidel75

> В сборнике "Здравствуй, малыш!" 2 часть (с Корокодилом Геной на обложке) есть достойные ансамбли для 1-2 классов: Адажио Чайковского из балета "Спящая красавица", Серенада Дон-кихота (не помню автора).
> Есть переложение Жульевой Детского альбома Чайковского  - очень доступно, 
> в сборнике Геталовой-Визной "В музыку с радостью" есть приятные ансамбли (Песня кота Леопольда, Вальс цветов из Щелкунчика).


Спасибо большое.

----------


## agidel75

Попыталась найти Детский альбом Жульевой в инете, нет.Всё заблокировано,соблюдение авторских прав.Может у кого есть, срочно надо, некогда заказывать.Киньте в личку, пожалуйста yliya_red@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Попыталась найти Детский альбом Жульевой в инете, нет.Всё заблокировано,соблюдение авторских прав.Может у кого есть, срочно надо, некогда заказывать.Киньте в личку, пожалуйста yliya_red@mail.ru спасибо


ловите!

----------


## agidel75

Спасибо огромное!!Выручили!

----------


## елена1321

Если можно и мне скиньте альбом Жульёвой,буду очень признательна.elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## Owl-Baby

> Если можно и мне скиньте альбом Жульёвой,буду очень признательна.elena-niko@mail.ru


 :Ok:

----------


## Натали-vesna

> Сообщение от agidel75  
> Попыталась найти Детский альбом Жульевой в инете, нет.Всё заблокировано,соблюдение авторских прав.Может у кого есть, срочно надо, некогда заказывать.Киньте в личку, пожалуйста yliya_red@mail.ru спасибо
> ловите!


 и мне, мне тоже нужно  :Blush2:  n.kaschirirna@yandex.ru

----------


## Owl-Baby

> и мне, мне тоже нужно  n.kaschirirna@yandex.ru


 :Aga:

----------


## Owl-Baby

> и мне, мне тоже нужно  n.kaschirirna@yandex.ru


дважды пыталась вам отправить, и дважды ваша почтовая служба возвращала мое письмо  :Tu:

----------


## Vitamina

Пожалуйста, поделитесь Детским альбомом, кому уже прислали.
Мой адрес
fgs2008@rambler.ru
Cпасибо!

----------


## Innaforte

Буду очень признательна, если сбросите Детский альбом Жульевой и мне.
Мой адрес innaforte@mail.ru

----------


## Натали-vesna

> Сообщение от Натали-vesna  
> и мне, мне тоже нужно  n.kaschirirna@yandex.ru
> дважды пыталась вам отправить, и дважды ваша почтовая служба возвращала мое письмо


Ой, прошу прощения, одна буква лишняя была n.kaschirina@yandex.ru
А сама все жду, постоянно почту просматриваю.... а тут сама ошиблась.  :Blush2:

----------


## olegkatkov

А можно мне тоже детский альбом?  Спасибо.   ist12@list.ru

----------


## angela-101

> Попыталась найти Детский альбом Жульевой в инете, нет.Всё заблокировано,соблюдение авторских прав.Может у кого есть, срочно надо, некогда заказывать.Киньте в личку, пожалуйста yliya_red@mail.ru спасибо


если еще возможно, отправьте и мне, пожалуйста angela-101@mail.ru Заранее, огромное спасибо

----------


## kazanir

пожалуйста,если еще раз возможно детский альбом жульевой kazanir57@gmail.com

----------


## elenadmsh20

Уважаемый(ая) Owl-Baby, если Вас не затруднит, отправьте и мне, пожалуйста, Детский альбом Жульевой elenadmsh20@yandex.ru Заранее, большое спасибо

----------


## Tanya Grebenchuk

Перешлите  и мне. Заранее спасибо!! 
grebenchuk.tanya@mail.ru
Таня Ковалевич: :Grin:

----------


## Owl-Baby

Всем отправила, никого вроде не обидела?  :Vishenka 32:

----------

Lady_Ice (17.01.2016)

----------


## kazanir

Спасибо!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## монголка

> Всем отправила, никого вроде не обидела?


 Пожалуйста, будьте добры и мне скиньте альбом Жульевой. 
84858547@mail.ru

----------


## angela-101

Огромное спасибо за "Альбом"[QUOTE=Owl-Baby;4806723]Всем отправила, никого вроде не обидела?  :Vishenka 32: [/QUOTE

----------


## Натали-vesna

> Всем отправила, никого вроде не обидела?


Юлечка, большое спасибо!!!!  :flower:  Мне можно еще что-нибудь интересное сбросить, ни от чего не откажусь  :Yes4:  (Геталова уже есть)

----------


## Owl-Baby

И. Королькова Я буду пианистом
И. Королькова Крохе-музыканту
Большая музыка маленькому музыканту_1
Большая музыка маленькому музыканту_2
Большая музыка маленькому музыканту_3

----------

Воробушек (09.01.2016)

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

Поделитесь ,пожалуйста, детским альбомом Жульевой.Спасибо ! 
vlad200764@mail.ru

----------


## Алиссандра

Отправьте, пожалуйста, мне тоже детский альбом Жульевой.
rubatto@yandex.ru

----------


## Belka73

> Отправьте, пожалуйста, мне тоже детский альбом Жульевой.
> rubatto@yandex.ru


Детский альбом в пер.Жульевой
http://files.mail.ru/64CA5783E4164EDAB105C68332D1F501

----------


## Алиссандра

Спасибо!

----------


## lara27

Девочки, у кого-нибудь есть ноты:
Скорик Кап-кап
Ольга Скорик Дождик?

----------


## lara27

Простите, второе произведение  автор Ольга Крипак, а у Скорика, видимо, Кан-кан (пианисты просят сами не знают что)

----------


## marina 64

Ансамбль для фортепиано "Прощальный вальс"  http://yadi.sk/d/iOahzKNsJHcRS

----------


## воробьёва

fufif57  Здравствуйте!Если можно ,вышлите на мой адрес chernevichlena@mail.ru
"Лирические прелюдии в романтическом стиле" Вильяма Гиллока.Весь интернет перевернула,ноты так и не нашла.Случайно у вас нет ноток"Фонтаны под дождём" и "Вальс -этюд"Этого же композитора.Спасибо!!!

----------


## belova

Коллеги, нет ли у кого ноток для ансамбля фортепиано "Под небом Парижа" Юбер Жиро?

----------


## marina 64

Коллеги может у кого-то есть самая первая тетрадь для нуливиков  из Аллегро Смирновой. Буду благодарна, кто поделиться!

----------


## корницкая

Доброго всем дня! Хочу обратиться к руководителям (заведующим) отделений фортепиано в школах искусств: составляете ли вы план работы на месяц, полугодие, год? По каким направлениям построена работа на отделении. И вообще, что входит в обязанности руководителя отделения? Мне к началу нового учебного года "светит" эта должность вот и хотелось бы узнать, как обстоят дела в других школах, других государствах.

----------


## Натали-vesna

Всем доброго здравия!  :Yes4: 
Уважаемые педагоги, поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть интересные ансамбли для 1-2 класса. Можно в 4-руки, а можно и для 2-х роялей. Буду очень признательна! Мой адрес n.kaschirina@yandex.ru

----------


## корницкая

Добрый день, коллеги - форумчане! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, электронным вариантом сборников "Лёгкая музыка эпохи барокко для фортепиано" 1 и 2 класс. Спасибо!

----------


## монголка

Коллеги, дорогие. у кого есть сборники: 1.Татьяна Яценко " Музыка для детей" ( самоучитель игры на фо-но и клавишных в сказках и картинках). и 2.Перова, Люгай " Учим гаммы быстро".  Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

Уважаемые коллеги, ищу инвенцию Хиндемита, помню, как сейчас, такой зелёненький сборник, выпуск 70-х годов, может и "посвежее" есть, начало темы - секунда, кварта вверх и по хроматизмам вниз (извините за бестолковое описание). Может кто вспомнит, если найдется - поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## nrediska

/10-1-0-169


> Попыталась найти Детский альбом Жульевой в инете, нет.Всё заблокировано,соблюдение авторских прав.Может у кого есть, срочно надо, некогда заказывать.Киньте в личку, пожалуйста yliya_red@mail.ru спасибо


http://zvukinadezdy.ucoz.ru/publ/not...ano/10-1-0-169

это адрес, где масса ансамблей в 4 рук и для 2-х фортепиано, в том числе и "Детский альбом"

----------

Воробушек (09.01.2016)

----------


## sergei84

> Привет Всем, может я повторяюсь, но я могу предложить....
> Для малышей:
> Альтерман 40 уроков 1,2 ч
> Сонатины для маленьких и самых маленьких
> Анна Колтунова - Крошки из лукошка, Музыкальные чудеса
> Музыкальное дерево Ф. Кларк
> Первые шаги  С. Голованова 1,2 ч.
> Гаммы с радостью
> Ю. Литовко Музыкальный букварь
> ...


Можно мне пожалуйста выслать этот комплект на адрес maryana-bulaeva@mail.ru Спасибо, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## sergei84

> Здравствуйте LIKANVKZ. Можно Вас попросить выслать мне на почту tkolesnik@mail.ru такие тетради-раскраски по нотной грамоте. Очень-очень надо. Заранее спасибо!


Здравствуйте! И мне очень надо!  maryana-bulaeva@mail.ru вышлите кто-нибудь пожалуйста!

----------


## Eliska

Уважаемые коллеги, ищу «Грустный напев» Ж. Металлиди. У кого есть - поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Petavla

Дорогие коллеги, всем привет!

Я 2-й год на пенсии. Поэтому обращаюсь к вам.
Хочу помочь девочке (на след.неделе ей будет 9 лет), которая выступает на конкурсах:
здесь она играет Свирель и Танец эльфов

http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/video/10717760172

Помогите найти эффектную пьесу по планке  10-11 лет.
Желательно, современных авторов.

Можно на почту Petavla@yandex.ru

----------


## Petavla

> *
> Джаз для детей - джазовые пьесы для младших классов отделения фортепиано ДМШ*





> Т. Юдовина-Гальперина "Большая музыка - маленькому музыканту" в 5 частях
> 
> 
> Олег Хромушин В джазе только дети


Не могу разобраться...
Или ссылка не работает.
Можно выслать на почту, плиз?

----------


## Ирма 77

> Всем доброго здравия! 
> Уважаемые педагоги, поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть интересные ансамбли для 1-2 класса. Можно в 4-руки, а можно и для 2-х роялей. Буду очень признательна! Мой адрес n.kaschirina@yandex.ru


я Вам выслала на адрес. Незнаю, может у Вас уже есть такие ноты, т.к. я не помню откуда скачивала (декретный отпуск всю память забирает)

----------


## Натали-vesna

*Ирма 77*,  Большое спасибо!!! Получила! 
не переживайте по поводу памяти, все восстанавливается. Я почти восемь лет в декретном была, тоже потихонечку восстанавливаюсь.  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## ngv

https://yadi.sk/i/hqtJlCWpX5mRC, программа,
 По умолчанию Программа " Фортепианный ансамбль" Методическая разработка

    Здравствуйте уважаемые пианисты!!!Предлагаю вашему вниманию программу фортепианного ансамбля составленную мною совместно с преподавателем ДШИ№4, программа содержит развернутую методическую записку и большой список нотной литературы. Программа была победителем методических работ на конкурсе методических разработок КИМЦ Красноярского кря :https://yadi.sk/i/SS2C4cVoX5qn3 презентация к программе,https://yadi.sk/i/hqtJlCWpX5mRC сама программа. В У Нас в этом году ансамблевый год, конкурсы открытые, приезжайте!!!

----------


## ngv

*ngv*,

----------


## ngv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделиться с вами некоторыми своими наработками. Мною был проведен открытый урок на тему " работа над кантиленой" тема интересная и сложная. предлагаю вашему вниманию : конспект урок ( два варианта), видеофильм и стихотворение моей ученицы. Урок был проведен в рамках методического дня в нашей музыкальной школе. вот ссылка:https://yadi.sk/d/64bvZMmpZ355W. Спасибо.

----------

Ritulya993 (15.02.2017)

----------


## ngv

Приветствую Вас, уважаемые коллеги! Делюсь с Вами своими наработками в классе камерного ансамбля, предлагаю вам конспект урока, картины природы в презентации, стихи, рекомендации к открытому уроку на тему " Особенности  в работе камерного ансамбля" https://yadi.sk/d/cbvdc3MEZ43iN. Урок был дан в рамках методического дня в нашей музыкальной школе.

----------

Ritulya993 (15.02.2017)

----------


## marina 64

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделиться с вами некоторыми своими наработками. Мною был проведен открытый урок на тему " работа над кантиленой" тема интересная и сложная. предлагаю вашему вниманию : конспект урок ( два варианта), видеофильм и стихотворение моей ученицы. Урок был проведен в рамках методического дня в нашей музыкальной школе. вот ссылка:https://yadi.sk/d/64bvZMmpZ355W. Спасибо.


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Натали-vesna

Здравствуйте! ищу сборник Коновалова. А. "ДоНотыши"и " Нотыши". Буду очень признательна. n.kaschirina@yandex.ru

----------


## teoretik_Irina

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны ноты Маленьких прелюдий Баха в редакции Резниченко. Может быть у кого - то есть, то можно переслать в личку: logunova_1962@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо. Ну очень нужно. А то кроме редакции Кувшинникова ничего найти не могу.

----------


## pianistka17

Здравствуйте коллеги! Отличный у вас тут материал! Спасибо всем!
Жаль,что в последнее время стала меньше активность..а ссылок много старых в мэйле..коротких. 
Прошу поделиться журналами Музична школа, у кого есть, ссылки 3-х летней давности..((
И что с сайтом мьюзиктиче?? кто знает?

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3c20da8...0%9C%D0%A8.zip

По просьбе и с любезного разрешения автора публикую ссылку.
Ольга Валимова -преподаватель фортепиано, работает в Московской области. Предлагает включить в репертуар учащихся ДМШ и ДШИ свои сочинения (три пьесы).

----------


## zakr

Дорогие коллеги! Когда-то выкладывали на форум сборник для начинающих "Музичний Світанок", автор Заславец. Ссылка уже не рабочая. Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз!

----------


## zakr

Толкунова Е. Начальные уроки игры на фортепиано https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7afc41a...0%BD%D0%BE.pdf

----------

Любина (29.05.2016)

----------


## Світланочка

Всем привет! Я - Светлана. Я не знаю туда ли я попала :Meeting:  Моей дочке в муз школи дали задание скачать на диск 24  ф - н песы В. Косенка и стар танцы, в интернете мы нашли лиш несколько п ес, Вы не подскажите где можно скачать этот альбом полностью :Tender:

----------


## НатальяАбаева

Огромное спасибо, такой яркий хороший сборник. детки любят такие.

----------


## zakr

*Світланочка*, http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/index/proi...ix_xxi_vv/0-99 тут есть Косенко 24 пьесы.
 А старинные танцы какие?

----------


## Тандрик

> Всем привет! Я - Светлана. Я не знаю туда ли я попала Моей дочке в муз школи дали задание скачать на диск 24  ф - н песы В. Косенка и стар танцы, в интернете мы нашли лиш несколько п ес, Вы не подскажите где можно скачать этот альбом полностью


Скорее всего это про 11 этюдов в форме старинных танцев В.Косенко. посмотрите тут http://nlib.org.ua/ru/pdf/piano/7122

----------


## zakr

*Тандрик*, я тут подумала - может, нужно аудио, а не ноты?

----------


## Світланочка

> может, нужно аудио, а не ноты?


Именно аудио: 24 детских форт песен + стар танцы В. Косенка , записать на диск нужно! :Tender:

----------


## muz_elena

Посмотрите здесь http://muzofon.com/search/%D0%92%D0%...BD%D0%BA%D0%BE

----------


## MonZe

Помогите пожалуйста найти ноты О Хромушина Бармалей
Очень нужно

----------


## Композитор

Добрый день, коллеги. Меня зовут Лидия Готман, я композитор из Киева. В прикрепленном видео моя Прелюдия для ф-но (для старших классов). Буду рада Вашим отзывам. Начинается с 3'40

----------


## Popova Olena

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть ноты ансамбля (переложение) для ф-но Штраус "Полька Анна". Заранее благодарна за помощь.

----------


## miltos

Дорогие magorinka и форумчане! . Ищу недавно вышедшие книги по фортепианной педагогике. Может быть кто-то выручит?

Белованова М. Уроки музыки для детей. Донотный период. Феникс, 2013
Селенкова Л. Вверх по ступенькам Обе части учебного пособия. 2009
Балацкая А. Петрова Н. Играть легко! 2013
Симонова Т. Чудесные клавиши 2004
Вальчук Т. Вверх по музыкальным ступенькам. 2010
Соколова Н. Ребенок за роялем. 2009
Донченко Т. Захарова Л. Раз, два, три, четыре, пять! начинаю я играть. 2013
Туркина Котёнок на клавишах. 2010

Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Тандрик

> Дорогие magorinka и форумчане! . Ищу недавно вышедшие книги по фортепианной педагогике. Может быть кто-то выручит?
> 
> Белованова М. Уроки музыки для детей. Донотный период. Феникс, 2013
> Селенкова Л. Вверх по ступенькам Обе части учебного пособия. 2009
> Балацкая А. Петрова Н. Играть легко! 2013
> Симонова Т. Чудесные клавиши 2004
> Вальчук Т. Вверх по музыкальным ступенькам. 2010
> Соколова Н. Ребенок за роялем. 2009
> Донченко Т. Захарова Л. Раз, два, три, четыре, пять! начинаю я играть. 2013
> ...


Вот попробую поделиться с Вами Соколовой Ребенок за роялем   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cbff293...0%B5%D0%BC.djv

----------


## Светлана Г

Лидия! Мне очень понравилась Ваша прелюдия, можно ноты?

----------


## Композитор

> Лидия! Мне очень понравилась Ваша прелюдия, можно ноты?


Конечно, Светлана! Буду рада. На какой e-mail выслать?

----------


## Тандрик

> Лидия! Мне очень понравилась Ваша прелюдия, можно ноты?


Лидия, очень красивая музыка. Можно и мне ноты tkolesnik@mail.ru

----------


## Композитор

Отправила. 
С уважением,
Лидия

----------


## oksana69

Лидия прекрасная музыка прошу у вас нотки oksanka.notka@mail.ru

----------


## Композитор

> Лидия прекрасная музыка прошу у вас нотки oksanka.notka@mail.ru


 Отправила)

----------


## Тандрик

[QUOTE=Композитор;4968175]Отправила. 
С уважением,
Лидия[/
Огромное спасибо за такой быстрый ответ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Музыка очень приятная, свежая, завтра напечатаю и мои ученики, я уверена, будут наперебой просить Вашу пьесу!!!!! Творческого Вам вдохновения!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Г

Я новичок в отправке и общении, надеюсь получится...       su-5000@yandex.ru

----------


## Композитор

Ноты вышлю всем желающим. 


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Ноты вышлю всем желающим.


Лидия, пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты вашей ПРелюдии... спасибо за музыку.

----------


## Тандрик

> Ноты вышлю всем желающим.


[/QUOTE]

Здравствуйте, Лидия. Можно и мне выслать ноты Ваших произведений. Меня интересуют и фортепианные (Прелюдию Вы мне уже выслали и я ее благополучно собираюсь ввести в работу) и вокальные. Спасибо. Вот мой адрес tkolesnik@mail.ru

----------


## маргал68

Здравствуйте, Лидия! Прослушала Вашу Прелюдию для фортепиано. Очень яркая, красивая, увлекающая музыка. Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество. Хотелось бы выучить это произведение с одной моей ученицей. Работаю с ней над разным репертуаром, и, думаю, эта Прелюдия у нас с ней получится. Если можно, пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты мне на почту по адресу romashka6820@yandex.ru. Большое Вам спасибо! Пишите больше для фортепиано, мы с удовольствием будем играть. 
С уважением, Маргал68.

----------


## родина о.в.

> Ноты вышлю всем желающим.


[/QUOTE]

Лидия. Вышлите, пожалуйста, ноты Ваших фортепианных произведений. Они мне очень понравились. Очень хочется поиграть их с учениками. Мой адрес o.ulanovskaja@mail.ru

----------


## маргал68

> Ноты вышлю всем желающим.


[/QUOTE]

Лидия, добрый вечер! Спасибо за ноты Прелюдии. Не могли бы Вы прислать ноты той пьесы, которая звучит на Всеукраинском конкурсе памяти П.И. Чайковского в исполнении пятиклассницы? У меня ученица в 4 классе, и ей по возрасту подходит  только этот вариант.  Мой адрес romashka6820@eandex.ru. Если есть ещё произведения для фортепиано трудности 4-5 класса школы, пришлите, пожалуйста. Спасибо. С уважением, Маргал68.

----------


## Nataly-NB

> Добрый день, коллеги. Меня зовут Лидия Готман, я композитор из Киева. В прикрепленном видео моя Прелюдия для ф-но (для старших классов). Буду рада Вашим отзывам. Начинается с 3'40


Лидия, очень хочется ноты Прелюдии... (natababkova@gmail.com) вышлите пожалуйста, красивая музыка, хочется поиграть с учениками

----------


## маргал68

> Добрый день, коллеги. Меня зовут Лидия Готман, я композитор из Киева. В прикрепленном видео моя Прелюдия для ф-но (для старших классов). Буду рада Вашим отзывам. Начинается с 3'40


Лидия, извините меня.  Вчера писала Вам поздно и допустила ошибку в  адресе моей электронной почты. Надо romashka6820@yandex.ru. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты  того варианта Прелюдии, которую играет пятиклассница на конкурсе.  Это более сокращённый вариант, где-то 2-3 страницы, а в том, который Вы уже прислали  - 9 страниц. С удовольствием слушала несколько раз это выступление. Какая яркая девочка и какая яркая музыка. Спасибо Вам.

----------


## karap8

> Ноты вышлю всем желающим.


Яка чудова музика! Гадаю, юні музиканти вивчатимуть з великим задоволенням . Поділіться, будь-ласка, дитячим репертуаром maman_67@list.ru

----------


## lara27

*Композитор*, здравствуйте, Лидия! можно и мне ноты прелюдии? Спасибо!

----------


## karap8

> Композитор


, дякую за ноти. Вже розбираємо.

----------


## nataluc

Добрий вечір! Можна і мені ноти фортепіанних творів? Дякую. nataluc@ukr.net

----------


## nataluc

[QUOTE=Композитор;4970643]Ноты вышлю всем желающим. 

Добрий вечір! Можна і мені ноти фортепіанних творів? Дякую. nataluc@ukr.net

----------


## lara27

> Сообщение от lara27  
> Композитор
> , дякую за ноти. Вже розбираємо.


  Уважаемая *karap8*, из вашего поста получается, что вы благодарите меня, хотя от Лидии я до сих пор ничего не получила. Поэтому обращаюсь с просьбой к Лидии, выслать и мне вашу красивую прелюдию

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Лидия, ... Пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты  того варианта Прелюдии, которую играет пятиклассница на конкурсе.  Это более сокращённый вариант, где-то 2-3 страницы, ...


Лидия, если есть такой нотный вариант, то можно и мне  :Blush2:   спасибо.

----------


## Композитор

Лариса, я отправила Вам ноты короткого варианта. Будьте внимательны, пожалуйста, в третьем такте - журнальная опечатка, я Вам написала где именно.

----------


## Композитор

Девочки, пожалуйста, всем кому нужны ноты - пишите мне lidiahottmann@gmail.com

Ваши сообщения теряются и я не могу понять, кому отправляла, а кому еще нет. Спасибо!

----------


## маргал68

Лидия, здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам за сокращённый вариант Прелюдии. Творческих Вам успехов. Ждём других Ваших произведений для маленьких пианистов. С уважением.

----------


## laluz07

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделиться с вами некоторыми своими наработками. Мною был проведен открытый урок на тему " работа над кантиленой" тема интересная и сложная. предлагаю вашему вниманию : конспект урок ( два варианта), видеофильм и стихотворение моей ученицы. Урок был проведен в рамках методического дня в нашей музыкальной школе. вот ссылка:https://yadi.sk/d/64bvZMmpZ355W. Спасибо.


Большое Вам СПАСИБО!

----------

